# Halo 4 - I will not allow you to leave this thread!



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 4 has been announced in E3 2011. It's the start of a new trilogy.

Thoughts?

Hell, I got all Halos aside from ODST. =/

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8me3EZaGyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jun 6, 2011)

It was leaked on Xbox.com (on my phone, can't post pics) its a sequel and their making a halo anniversay


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

DedValve said:


> It was leaked on Xbox.com (on my phone, can't post pics) its a sequel and their making a halo anniversay



A sequel? Weird, I heard it was a remake on E3. Halo 3 was supposed to be the last. Like that surprises anybody.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2011)

so master chief is back?


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty much this.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 6, 2011)

love me Halo


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope. It's official. Halo 4 announced. Holiday 2012.


----------



## martryn (Jun 6, 2011)

ODST was my favorite Halo.  No online multiplayer bullshit, clean, crisp story with the cast of Firefly, and awesome horde mode goodies to endlessly entertain.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo 1 Remake and 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2011)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK YYYYYYEEEEEEEAAHHHHHHHHHHH/!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Chief is back fuck yeah

But this is milking it though


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2011)

i jizzed


----------



## Gallant (Jun 6, 2011)

No way Microsoft was going to set Halo aside. Halo is the main reason why they were able to stabilize the Xbox name. Its their Mario and it will be around as long as they keep making games. That being said, I don't mind playing a new one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm hoping its not shit though. I'm really hoping.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jun 6, 2011)

It would appear that both the remake and the new installment are confirmed. 

Have to wonder what a new trilogy could be about, though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 6, 2011)

It's going to be a new trilogy from first 3 Halo games. They should've named the title differently.


----------



## Little Washu (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got the news from Augors.  Not sure on Halo 4 but Halo CE remake seems like a good idea.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Halo without bungie, this should be interesting


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

YEAh halo 4 


dude why is there so manny haters ? i check video then all fanboy hating on games and say *MIcro$$OFT WANT MONNEY LOLOLZ M$ SUCKS LLO* 

dude if you dont like halo why do you even come on the video to comment and be an @$$hole ? 


ya sure they announce halo 4 so it mean its just to have monney, then in the next 2 days they will be the ones to wank over their favorite system saying *YAYAY we GOT A New GAMEZZZZ* ya sure because its not the same thing 

i freacking hate haters. man they even post hate comment on mass effect 3 video wtf ? stupid kids theyse days....


----------



## Corruption (Jun 6, 2011)

I skipped out on Reach and ODST, but I'll probably get this. Had more fun playing Halo 3 than CoD.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope that we fight new aliens.  Fuck the Flood and Covenant.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good. Excited to see what they will do with it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

Im sure this is far far in the future, more advanced tech and suits of armour, but the chief will say fuck all that shit and solo with his mjolnir battle suit


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 6, 2011)

His Mjolnir armor now has a built-in jetpack?


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

All of a sudden jetpacks


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

It'll have to be new aliens.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8me3EZaGyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

what the fuck is that big ship ???????


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks fucking epic 

And lol at chief he has jet packs all of a sudden.  guess I was right


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not a ship. It's the planet from Halo 3's legendary ending.


Yeah, spontaneous jetpacks lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay that 4 trailer was pretty awesome.

Here's hoping that 343 can do a decent bungie impersonation.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that the war with the Covenant is over and that the Flood was driven away, who'll take the role of the main antagonist?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Now that the war with the Covenant is over and that the Flood was driven away, who'll take the role of the main antagonist?



there still manny halo rings intact (they are not all destroyed) and im pretty sure those aliens fuckers are not all magicly dead


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 6, 2011)

Juub said:


> Now that the war with the Covenant is over and that the Flood was driven away, who'll take the role of the main antagonist?


Brutes probably or probably the Alien's that live on the planet. 

I'd much rather have Elites as there the most fun enmey to fight but that's obviously not going to happen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope they focus on someone else. It is a "new" trilogy after all. Take it in a new direction.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> there still manny halo rings intact (they are not all destroyed) and im pretty sure those aliens fuckers are not all magicly dead



The Covenent is dead... they were pretty much the Prophets' pawns anyway, and the entire prophet race is pretty much exterminated. 


It would logically be some new foe is they stick closely to continuity.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 6, 2011)

New enemies? Its obviously The Reapers.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Oc-pstqpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm the guy who Directed that Tron Legacy film is behind the wheel on HALO IV, V, VI


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Hmmm the guy who Directed that Tron Legacy film is behind the wheel on HALO IV, V, VI



 might be win


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

The plot might be weak but the Levels will be shiny


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

Basically.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

Milk it Does a Franchise GRrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

^Talk  to me when they start putting out party games


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2011)

nice i like the halo games. hope it is good.


----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2011)

That's not a jet-pack but thrusters for maneuvering in zero g environments. It's a common feature in every mjolnir suit in the books iirc.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 6, 2011)

I AM EXCITED.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope new blood can put a new twist on the series ^^


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 6, 2011)

It better play like a Halo should!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this game will be shit


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Well this game will be shit



how can you say a game will be shit when you didin't even played it ?
your obviously just a hater.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2011)

Never buying a Halo game again.


----------



## Juub (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> how can you say a game will be shit when you didin't even played it ?
> your obviously just a hater.



It's not even out. Hell, it's still in development.

Anyone thinking Forerunners in Halo 4?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> how can you say a game will be shit when you didin't even played it ?
> your obviously just a hater.



Cause it's a Halo game


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Your Avvy makes you suspect


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cause it's a Halo game



oh ya, it suck because its *halo*
but it would be diferent if the game was called something else right ? cause we all know the name make all the diference right ?





oh god.......  you hate it because you hate halo, just admit it already, if you dont like the game why are you even here ?

*LOL I CAMe ONT THIS THRAD JUST TO SAY ITS GOING TO BE ShIT BECAUSE I HATE IT LOLZ* dude, your not funny, go away and stop embarasing yourself hating on video games over the internet, its so childist, its not funny and it was never funny in the first place.


----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2011)

Pay no attention to them, ichigeau


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Pay no attention to them, ichigeau



i know its the right thing to do, but those dudes are so annoying i can't help it.
thanks bro


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 6, 2011)

Who is going to be making halo 4 it obviously isn't bungie  

This make me a little hesitant.........


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

It's 343 Industries. At least Frank O'Conner is on board.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> how can you say a game will be shit when you didin't even played it ?
> your obviously just a hater.



Assume every new game is shit, because it usually will be

Especially a game that has transferred developers


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 6, 2011)

wait halo 4 is not devloped by bungie ? what the hell ?

i hope it dosen't turn like DmC...... 
are they even gonna have marty o'donnell to make the ost ?


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 6, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8me3EZaGyA[/YOUTUBE]



I'm always down for another Halo game.  We all knew they were working on another one, but I'm still pretty excited.  I hope they do a good job.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 6, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's 343 Industries. At least Frank O'Conner is on board.



Yeah, my biggest worry comes from the fact that bungie isn't making it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2011)

Because Bungie doesn't want to make Halo anymore. 343 Studios, which is mainly bungie guys who stayed with microsoft, are developing it. And Frank O'Conner is on board too so 

Lots of these guys are ex-Bungie. Marty will still probably do the OST.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

343 will be able to manage.

They have enough to build upon.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> *wait halo 4 is not devloped by bungie ? what the *hell ?
> 
> i hope it dosen't turn like DmC......
> are they even gonna have marty o'donnell to make the ost ?



I thought Halo was done over with when Bungie said that they weren't making Halo games anymore. D+


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I thought Halo was done over with when Bungie said that they weren't making Halo games anymore. D+



Bungie just didn't want to be known as the company that made Halo so they backed out.  Microsoft; however, wasn't just going to let one of their most popular products die.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Bungie just didn't want to be known as the company that made Halo so they backed out.  Microsoft; however, wasn't just going to let one of their most popular products die.



"Make Money" in English translates to "Make Halo" in Microsoft-speak. 

Still, quite excited. I love Master Chief. :33


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh well, i'm slightly relieved that Bungie isn't the group developing it though. At least they didn't back off their word. I rather look forward to the new Halo 1 remake compared to Halo 4. They're really milking the series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder who the new threat will be. Will the flood also be back?


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 7, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with milking a series if it's good and people still love it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Lupin said:


> Oh well, i'm slightly relieved that Bungie isn't the group developing it though. At least they didn't back off their word. I rather look forward to the new Halo 1 remake compared to Halo 4. *They're really milking the series*.



Not Really, Mario now that's milking it


----------



## Augors (Jun 7, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Because Bungie doesn't want to make Halo anymore. 343 Studios, which is mainly bungie guys who stayed with microsoft, are developing it. And Frank O'Conner is on board too so
> 
> Lots of these guys are ex-Bungie. Marty will still probably do the OST.


I have good faith that 343 is not going to fuck it up. Besides, they are going to have the same resources as bungie and, on top of that you got ex-bungie dudes (like you said) who mainly work on the first two halo games and maybe extra stuff that didn't make the cut in the other halo games will be on there.

I want to see the mp really bad and the weapons.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2011)

I like how the sony fanboys walked in and started calling it shit and milk
made me lol


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

hey people, every compagny want our monney.

microsoft
sony
nintendo
apple

everyone, but if you like the product who care ? the problem is when you start to buy the product only because of the name, i actually really dont like microsoft, but i dont give a shit, i dont buy products because of the name, i buy stuff that i like, and i like halo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully the new blood will present some new opportunities for growth!  I've always liked Halo as a series, my cousins and i played used to play Halo 1 all the time as kids with 4 player split screen. It was our step up from Goldeneye...i hope the series can supply that kind of fun for people for a long time


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully the new blood will present some new opportunities for growth!  I've always liked Halo as a series, my cousins and i played used to play Halo 1 all the time as kids with 4 player split screen. It was our step up from Goldeneye...i hope the series can supply that kind of fun for people for a long time



lol same thing with me, i was playing goldeneye on n64 with my brother-in-law. Then he buyed a new console called xbox where now you play fps with 2 JOYSTICK 

i remember it was such a big deal for me at that time, it was hard to controll  the first time i played halo was on the coop mode on the beach level with the warthog, i think the strongest point about halo is the coop mode.

playing the campaing on legendary dificulty on coop mode is so fun


----------



## Pipe (Jun 7, 2011)

I love how people complaing about microsoft milking halo but never complain about nintendo milking, mario, metroid, zelda or pokemon. 

Still I'm happy that there is a new game, I wonder who or what will be the bad guy now, since the flood and the covenant were defeated.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 7, 2011)

Trailer was not hype.
We had no idea what was going on, we don't know who the bad guys are. Both of those could've been a good thing if at least we had something to go off of. It seemed super half assed.

It better have nothing to do with the covenant or flood again. MAYBE a bit of flood if done right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> Trailer was not hype.
> We had no idea what was going on, we don't know who the bad guys are. Both of those could've been a good thing if at least we had something to go off of. It seemed super half assed.
> .



IT wasn't half ass'd it was a teaser, Adn we do know  Chief is stranded in space with no back up


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I wonder if they're gonna go for that feel like in the original when you were going for Flood with no back up. Shit got intense.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> IT wasn't half ass'd it was a teaser, Adn we do know  Chief is stranded in space with no back up







No, these are teasers.

I like halo, maybe not crazy about it. But I do like the epic apocalypse/survival superhuman hero atmosphere. This trailer... just didn't have any of it.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

anyway, do you thing we will ever see master chief unmasked ? would it ruin the fun or would it be like samus under the suit ?
my theory about it.....


*Spoiler*: __ 









obviously 
*covenants, reapers ? i need a weapon* 





it explain everything


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> No, these are teasers.



this one wasn't any different from the scond one u posted

show case Chief: Check

Show Case new Weapons: Check

Show Case new Scenario: Check


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, I thought Halo was over. WTF.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, I thought Halo was over. WTF.


Halo is never over, bitch!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm thinking Chief is probably going to be up against a genetic offshoot of the forerunners that or some hostile alien species that took over the planet after they died.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Lol, I thought Halo was over. WTF.



The First Trilogy is Over

Halo Is one Of the Biggest Franchises In the Modern Era,. it ain't Going Any where


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2011)

Really at this point being surprised at a new Halo being announced is like being surprised that Nintendo is making a new zelda or mario.


----------



## Juub (Jun 7, 2011)

Master Chief is black.

At least that's what I tell myself before going to bed and start crying.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 7, 2011)

Eh, not too excited for this. Never liked Chief really.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm, well this could be good.

Wonder who the new main villains will be. And it's really not surprising that they're making another one. As mentioned before, Mario, Zelda, Metroid etc. still are coming out with new games every couple years or so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

Juub said:


> Master Chief is black.
> 
> At least that's what I tell myself before going to bed and start crying.



He is Arab

period.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Novels confirm he is white with pasty skin due to being in his armor all the time .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Novels confirm he is white with pasty skin due to being in his armor all the time .



that happens to any race that doesn't get enough sunlight


----------



## Alien (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope they bring back Jen Taylor to voice Cortana cause i don't think it was her in the trailer. Her voice sounded different.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder if they'll use material from the books. I think one of the novels was about Halsey and a few other Spartans right after Reach, and they ended up stuck on this planet or something in another realm-similar to Chief. I wonder if it is the same place. If so, we can probably expect to see Halsey and a few others (from the novels) back in the story.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> that happens to any race that doesn't get enough sunlight



True but we see him as a kid as well before he becomes a spartan. 



Sacrifice said:


> I wonder if they'll use material from the books. I think one of the novels was about Halsey and a few other Spartans right after Reach, and they ended up stuck on this planet or something in another realm-similar to Chief. I wonder if it is the same place. If so, we can probably expect to see Halsey and a few others (from the novels) back in the story.



It's possible but the planet Chief is heading towards is not Onyx, so I doubt they are there. But their are other potential spartans not on the shield world such as Gray Team, maybe they can make an appearance somehow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, definitely not Onyx there.


----------



## Alien (Jun 14, 2011)

New designers at 343i: Jason Behr (led up Level Design on Metroid Prime 1-2) and Chris Haluke (Lead Level Design on Killzone 3)


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, three HALO games were enough for me. I want to see something worthwhile before I pick this up.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2011)

would it still be with health and bullet spungee 

cause i want to have this old feel of fps where you can solo shit and be badass 

not these weak char that die in 2 hits


----------



## G (Jun 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It's going to be a new trilogy from first 3 Halo games. They should've named the title differently.



Yeah exactly..
Like Halo Combat Re-Evolved


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 14, 2011)

Wrex said:


> New designers at 343i:* Jason Behr (led up Level Design on Metroid Prime 1-2)* and Chris Haluke (Lead Level Design on Killzone 3)



Epic! The Metroid Prime worlds were gorgeous.

I expect more now considering 360's hardware> Gamecube's.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2011)

Muk said:


> would it still be with health and bullet spungee
> 
> cause i want to have this old feel of fps where you can solo shit and be badass
> 
> not these weak char that die in 2 hits



Yeah Halo was the only game i felt like a one man army  Shit is great


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

After what Wrex has told me I'm pretty excited to see what's next for Halo.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2011)

For the love of god, let this miserable series just die already.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> For the love of god, let this miserable series just die already.



NO. 


If you don't like it, leave it. It will die off eventually.... just not now.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> NO.
> 
> 
> If you don't like it, leave it. It will die off eventually.... just not now.



Ya, and Mario will eventually die off to.  But probably not till we're both dead.

I left it after like #1.  I think I only ever bought 2 of the 6 games in the series.

But it will defiantly bug me that more money is being dumped into this shit franchise that could be put towards good innovative games.  Bungie is a good studio, bout time they put that talent to actual use.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ya, and Mario will eventually die off to.  But probably not till we're both dead.
> 
> I left it after like #1.  I think I only ever bought 2 of the 6 games in the series.
> 
> But it will defiantly bug me that more money is being dumped into this shit franchise that could be put towards good innovative games.  Bungie is a good studio, bout time they put that talent to actual use.



IDK I was never a long time Halo fan. I only played 3 and Reach is the only one I really enjoyed. I'm excited for H4 because of the people they have working on it. _Mite be kool._


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 14, 2011)

i hate when people say thing like this only because they dont like the series. 
ya, *oh i dont like this game so it must die* they dont make the game for you, they make it for the fan, if your not a fan why do you even come here ?

this is ridiculous.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i hate when people say thing like this only because they dont like the series.
> ya, *oh i dont like this game so it must die* they dont make the game for you, they make it for the fan, if your not a fan why do you even come here ?
> 
> this is ridiculous.



If every game was only for the fans we would never have any new innovation.  Halo itself wouldn't exist cause we would all still be playing doom ripoffs.

Are the fan's really so dedicated that the concept of innovation causes their minds to self-destruct?  So blindly faithful they couldn't possibly play and enjoy any game Bungie releases unless it's the same piece of junk they've made 5 times already?

As I said before Bungie is a good studio.  If they came out with a new game that was actually fun, I don't see why their fans would be offended with them leaving the Halo series where they said they would.

Also, who said this thread is fans only?  I came here to express my opinion on the thread's topic.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2011)

Its not Bungie making this new trilogy


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its not Bungie making this new trilogy



News to me, but that could either be really bad or good.  Probobly the former.

Atleast it shows Bungie has integrity.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 14, 2011)

No more aiming down sights!!!!!!


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 14, 2011)

I really don't see on how much they can improve on though.  Reach came with new powerups and abilities.  What's something new and fresh that Halo 4 will be able to come out with that doesn't make it seem repetitive like the other ones before it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> News to me, but that could either be really bad or good.  Probobly the former.
> 
> Atleast it shows Bungie has integrity.



Bungie is now independent and is now part of Activision, their next game will be multi-plat


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2011)

Vault said:


> Bungie is now independent and is now part of Activision, their next game will be multi-plat



On the other hand, a number of them left Bungie to make this crap anyways.

So this piece of crap in the end weakened the Bungie studio overall, increasing the chances of a lower quality sequel and decrease the prospects of a good innovative game to come out of them later on.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 14, 2011)

dude, halo odst was just a dlc.
that strategy one i dont give a shit about is not a halo game. (and not even made by bungie ? same with reach ?)
i didin't even played reach and it had nothing to do with the previous games exept that its in the same universe, for me its still not a halo game.


this however is halo 4, the 4th game in the series, exept that its not made by bungie.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Reach was made by Bungie and did have to do with the events leading up to Halo 1.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 14, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> dude, halo odst was just a dlc.
> that strategy one i dont give a shit about is not a halo game. (and not even made by bungie ? same with reach ?)
> i didin't even played reach and it had nothing to do with the previous games exept that its in the same universe, for me its still not a halo game.
> 
> this however is halo 4, the 4th game in the series, exept that its not made by bungie.


ODST wasn't even a fully priced game when it came out and it brought something new to the series. It's definitely a worthy addition, same goes for Reach, and they were both developed by Bungie. 


Ausorrin said:


> I really don't see on how much they can improve on though.  Reach came with new powerups and abilities.  What's something new and fresh that Halo 4 will be able to come out with that doesn't make it seem repetitive like the other ones before it.


How about making it a 3rd person shooter?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 14, 2011)

Depending on the enemies' weaponry & gadgets we can indeed get a whole new experience. We wont have alot of human weaponry & gadgets I would guess but if we do....god knows how many years its been. Technology couldve advanced a great deal back at Earth.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Halo 4 is going to be fresh basically by virtue of the fact that it has to be. No covenant in sight to fight this time. New planet should come with new weapons, new environments and new experiences.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2011)

Well considering that is a new developer and Master Chief died...Yeah, it's going to be a fresh game.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Master Chief didn't die .

Even if you didn't see the legendary ending he's in the trailer....


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Well considering that is a new developer and Master Chief died...Yeah, it's going to be a fresh game.



When did he die, exactly?


*Spoiler*: __ 



He put himself into Cryo sleep at the end of Halo 3.





Platinum said:


> Master Chief didn't die .
> 
> Even if you didn't see the legendary ending he's in the trailer....



This


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing shall be able to rival the covenant!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Nothing shall be able to rival the covenant!



Precursor brah.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

No doubt people will buy it. My question is, WHY the fuck do people keep buying this??


Halo: Combat Evolved to Halo Reach were all basically the same to me.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Nothing shall be able to rival the covenant!



ah yes, *covenant*, we have dissmised that claim


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> No doubt people will buy it. My question is, WHY the fuck do people keep buying this??
> 
> 
> Halo: Combat Evolved to Halo Reach were all basically the same to me.



Cause your opinion aint the only one out there?

FFS


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> No doubt people will buy it. My question is, WHY the fuck do people keep buying this??
> 
> 
> Halo: Combat Evolved to Halo Reach were all basically the same to me.



Because they weren't the same .

Every new Halo game has had pretty major improvements. 

I find it funny though that many people that have this attitude (not saying you do) are the first ones in line to buy the latest mario or zelda which are basically the exact same games over and over again, when the innovation game to game is marginal at best (not saying they aren't good series because I like both of them).


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 15, 2011)

There are huge differences between Halo and Halo 2. Halo 3 felt like a graphically better and smoother Halo 2. Halo Reach is the closest one to the original Halo feel while also adding a significant amount of content. ODST imo, was a disappointment. While one of the more unique games in the franchise, it felt like more of a test run of some of Halo Reach's content. Halo Wars, while not Bungie's game, was good for a console real time strategy game.


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2011)

Wrex said:


> New designers at 343i: Jason Behr (led up Level Design on Metroid Prime 1-2) and Chris Haluke (Lead Level Design on Killzone 3)



Kynan Pearson also joined 343i apparently (in January, so he's already been working there for 6 months)

Donkey Kong Country Returns: Co-Lead Designer, Lead Level Designer
Metroid Prime 3: Level Design, Event Planning
Unannounced: Lead Designer
Metroid Prime 2: Level Design


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 15, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> ODST imo, was a disappointment.



Treat ODST like an expansion pack/add on, and it will feel a tiny bit less of a disappointment. I don't disregard this game completely. I appreciated the fact that we get to play a different role and see the events during Halo 2/3 from another perspective.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Rasendori (Jun 15, 2011)

Why I think Halo 4 will be successful is that 343 seem like actual fans of the franchise as opposed to money grubbing beasts, the complete opposite of the new DMC franchise starting up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

And 353 has some great talent popping up too!


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Why I think Halo 4 will be successful is that 343 seem like actual fans of the franchise as opposed to money grubbing beasts, the complete opposite of the new DMC franchise starting up.



Yeah i agree, seeing that video above it seems like genuine fans creating the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2011)

I can not wait to play this game!:amazed


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Why I think Halo 4 will be successful is that 343 seem like actual fans of the franchise as opposed to money grubbing beasts, the complete opposite of the new DMC franchise starting up.



Ironic.


Halo *4* is the definition of money-grubbing especially after they said Halo was going to be a *trilogy*.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Ironic.
> 
> 
> Halo *4* is the definition of money-grubbing especially after they said Halo was going to be a *trilogy*.



It was a trilogy  Now there is another trilogy. Your point?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 15, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was a trilogy  Now there is another trilogy. Your point?



trilogy ≠ 6


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 15, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> trilogy ≠ 6



trilogy as in games made by them.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 15, 2011)

its funny how people are saying they are milking this series and all.
ya, because when a new of your favorite game is released its not the same ?  

dude, how manny freacking final fantasy exist ? like freacking 20 or more ? why nobody goes on final fantasy thread saying *llolo square enix milking this series lololol people will still buy ff50 lolololol* 

why ? oh, because maybe your just a hater ? going on thread of game you dont like (on a naruto forum ) to bash it and all ? why ? to waste your time ? if you dont like the game why do you even click on it to disscuss about it ? so you can waste your time again ? i dont go on thread of stuff i dont like only to express how i hate it  what's the point ?
your hyped as shit when you get a new of your favorite game, but when a game you hate get a new one then its just monney milking ?

ya of course, it make total sense


----------



## DedValve (Jun 15, 2011)

If the game is good and has high quality sequels than who cares if it's being milked? 

Look at assassins creed, that game is getting yearly sequels yet each new sequel adds a whole crapload of new features and is always high quality. 

If it's like Call of Duty or sports game (or wrestling games) where their constantly getting released with not that much difference between previous iterations and would benefit from longer development times but are really just out there to grab money well that's the bad form of milking.

Milking =/= bad as long as we are getting more of what we love and it's more awesome than the last game who freaking cares?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 15, 2011)

true 
if you dont like it dont buy it, its simple 

and nobody force you to buy it, you can rent it at the video store, its like 6 $ for 3 days its a great deal  i never buy new games it cost way too much, used games rock  cheap price, good games


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2011)

DedValve said:


> If the game is good and has high quality sequels than who cares if it's being milked?
> 
> Look at assassins creed, that game is getting yearly sequels yet each new sequel adds a whole crapload of new features and is always high quality.
> 
> ...



They have drastically or _just _changed Assassin Creed with each new game (not counting DLCs). And great stuff was added to it.

With COD MW, they changed a lot. But I don't think it was for the best. Too many kilstreaks, like 4 different airstrikes, guns shot the same, over powered guns, not balanced. Each Halo game I play, it mostly feels the same.

Hopefully they will change a lot about Halo....


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2011)

DedValve said:


> If it's like Call of Duty or sports game (or wrestling games) where their constantly getting released with not that much difference between previous iterations and would benefit from longer development times but are really just out there to grab money well that's the bad form of milking.



Exactly, why can't they just spend a lot of time on one game, then create a new one? Not release it year to year.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 15, 2011)

The new trilogy better not be available on ps3. This is one of the only 360 exclusives and it should stay that way...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

343 is owned by microsoft, so yeah that's not going to happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> trilogy ≠ 6



343 has said that they are starting a new trilogy. Which i think is a good thing. I want more Chief, and hopefully they can spice up what Bungie left them..and truly make it their own


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

If they want to "wow" me with another Halo game, change things around and make a game about the Forerunners vs the Flood or something.

No, let's have another classic Sparties vs Covies shoot-out with the same array of weaponry and mp maps


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

^ Well the covenant are friends now, so there cant be that. I dunno if even the flood will come back although they might


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2011)

I kinda hope not, I hated the flood.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I really hope the flood get wiped out...so possibly a new nemesis arises? This does of course depend on how long MC rests.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah I really hope the flood get wiped out...so possibly a new nemesis arises? This does of course depend on how long MC rests.



How about an Imperial threat from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## bachaa (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> 343 is owned by microsoft, so yeah that's not going to happen.


Thank goodness.


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2011)

MS bought the franchise from Bungie. There's no way that it will ever appear on a non-MS console.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 15, 2011)

Trailer sucked. I don't think they're even the same voice actors.

Still, I'm hoping it's not going to be as boring/gay as Halo:Reach.


----------



## Captain Fry (Jun 16, 2011)

at first I wtf'd, then I warmed up to the idea after I saw the Anniversary Edition

guess I'll be playing me some Halo again


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> dude, halo odst was just a dlc.
> that strategy one i dont give a shit about is not a halo game. (and not even made by bungie ? same with reach ?)
> i didin't even played reach and it had nothing to do with the previous games exept that its in the same universe, for me its still not a halo game.
> 
> ...



1. Halo 3: ODST was sold as a stand-alone game. 

2. Halo Wars was pretty fucking awesome. If you played it you would know.

3. Halo: Reach was made by Bungie. It was better than Halo 3. Better than Halo 2 I think. And it had everything to do with the other games. It was a prequel. Noble Team was responsible for getting the Pillar of Autumn off of Reach.

Learn your shit or gtfo.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> trilogy ≠ 6



It's not the same thing jack ass. 

Star Wars has 6 films, but two separate trilogies. Same thing here. Halo 4 will be the start of a new trilogy.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 16, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Trailer sucked. I don't think they're even the same voice actors.
> 
> Still, I'm hoping it's not going to be as boring/gay as Halo:Reach.



You're boring and gay



Super Mike said:


> 2. Halo Wars was pretty fucking awesome. If you played it you would know.


Any game developed by Ensemble Studios is just plain awesome.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> 1. Halo 3: ODST was sold as a stand-alone game.
> 
> 2. Halo Wars was pretty fucking awesome. If you played it you would know.
> 
> ...



I played halo wars


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2011)

what? I thought we finished the fight 5 years ago? damn those aliens!!!!!


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 16, 2011)

steveht93 said:


> what? I thought we finished the fight 5 years ago? damn those aliens!!!!!



We only finished _that_ fight. Now for the _next_ one.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> We only finished _that_ fight. Now for the _next_ one.


we are a bunch or trouble makers,arent we?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> 3. Halo: Reach was made by Bungie. It was better than Halo 3. Better than Halo 2 I think. And it had everything to do with the other games. It was a prequel. Noble Team was responsible for getting the Pillar of Autumn off of Reach.



You forgot the part where Noble Team was responsible for shoving Cortana up the Master Chief's ass. .

Boring part in Reach for me was when i saw the first guy dying, i just *knew* they would all be dead by the end of the game...


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2011)

Well its a prequel and we knew John was the last active Spartan so umm yeah even before you bought the game you knew they were all going to die


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 16, 2011)

Noble team never even existed. God I hate shitty filler and bad retcons. They should have made the game about the book.

Yea, I know:boo hoo waa waa.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2011)

so anniversary will have the OP pistol 

3 head shot kill 

loved using it


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 16, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> 1. Halo 3: ODST was sold as a stand-alone game.
> Learn your shit or gtfo.



yes, it was a dlc, that they sold on a cd in the end, its the same.
and know your shit or gtfo ? what 

oh ya, excuse me if i dont go on internet all the time to get anny info about anny game, excuse me if im not rich to buy all those fucking game that they sell 60 $ each when they come out. i was lucky enough to found and buy halo 3 for 20 $.

ya, excuse me if i dont know shit


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Trailer sucked. I don't think they're even the same voice actors.
> 
> Still, I'm hoping it's not going to be as boring/gay as Halo:Reach.



Halo Reach was the best Halo game, haters gonna hate


----------



## The Boss (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> 1. Halo 3: ODST was sold as a stand-alone game.
> 
> 2. Halo Wars was pretty fucking awesome. If you played it you would know.
> 
> ...


You tell'em son! 



King of the Internet said:


> Boring part in Reach for me was when i saw the first guy dying, i just *knew* they would all be dead by the end of the game...


Is it wrong that I got sad when my noble died? I liked all of the deaths. Shit was so cash. 



crazymtf said:


> Halo Reach was the best Halo game, haters gonna hate


Agreed. I even like the single player. HHHNNNGGGHHH---!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Still, I'm hoping it's not going to be as boring/gay as Halo:Reach.


Blasphemous!


----------



## Draffut (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> It's not the same thing jack ass.
> 
> Star Wars has 6 films, but two separate trilogies. Same thing here. Halo 4 will be the start of a new trilogy.



When they made the first Star Wars movie did they say it would only ever be a single trilogy?  And considering the second trilogy was considered by most fans to be a failure next to the original, maybe following that precedent isn't the best idea.  And since the first trilogy of Halo was already fail, I can't imagine how much fail a sequel trilogy would entail.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When they made the first Star Wars movie did they say it would only ever be a single trilogy?  And considering the second trilogy was considered by most fans to be a failure next to the original, maybe following that precedent isn't the best idea.  And since the first trilogy of Halo was already fail, I can't imagine how much fail a sequel trilogy would entail.



Well, whether you believe the series is fail or not is up to you, but many people consider them to be great games. As for the trilogy part, I think they're calling it a trilogy because it'll be fully developed by 343i in Bungie's stead. Bungie did the first part trilogy and 343i is doing the second? Personally, I think they could have been more creative with the title, but oh well.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 17, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> And since the first trilogy of Halo was already fail, I can't imagine how much fail a sequel trilogy would entail.



Sounds like somebody always got stomped in matchmaking.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2011)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When they made the first Star Wars movie did they say it would only ever be a single trilogy?  And considering the second trilogy was considered by most fans to be a failure next to the original, maybe following that precedent isn't the best idea.  And since the first trilogy of Halo was already fail, I can't imagine how much fail a sequel trilogy would entail.



Fail to you, but wasn't failed by critics, fans, or for how well it did in sales. No need to hate


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> yes, it was a dlc, that they sold on a cd in the end, its the same.
> and know your shit or gtfo ? what
> 
> oh ya, excuse me if i dont go on internet all the time to get anny info about anny game, excuse me if im not rich to buy all those fucking game that they sell 60 $ each when they come out. i was lucky enough to found and buy halo 3 for 20 $.
> ...



They sold it for $60. It was a new campaign, but it also included Firefight and all the multiplayer maps. Don't know what you're trying to say here.

You don't need the internet for that. If you walked into any store that had Halo: reach you would see the big ass bungie label that's on all of their games. What does you not being able to afford games have to do with my point? You were wrong so shut up about it, son. You're excused. 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When they made the first Star Wars movie did they say it would only ever be a single trilogy?  And considering the second trilogy was considered by most fans to be a failure next to the original, maybe following that precedent isn't the best idea.  And since the first trilogy of Halo was already fail, I can't imagine how much fail a sequel trilogy would entail.



Well Halo never claimed it was going to be a single trilogy either. IIRC though wasn't Star Wars planned to be a single film or something in the beginning? What does one series has to do with the next? Just because the second Star Wars trilogy was less than spectacular doesn't mean that this will be. And lol at the first trilogy being shit. Popular opinion disagrees with you. But everyone is entitled to an opinion.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 18, 2011)

my point is, if i can't buy those freacking games at a over-priced 60 $, how im suposed to play and *know shit* about them like you said ?  and there is so manny games that come out and old game that i didin't played, i can't play them all.

ah, forget it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

That's completely irrelevant. If you don't know what you're talking about then don't front like you do.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

You don't need 60 dollars to have knowledge on a game.

A few internet clicks can easily replace that.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2011)

So they are going to change Chief's personality.......wait what personality?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 23, 2011)

The World said:


> So they are going to change Chief's personality.......wait what personality?



insted of *i need a weapon*
it will be *i need meth*

and then 

*my name is jhon*​


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2011)

The World said:


> So they are going to change Chief's personality.......wait what personality?



Did anyone even care about Chief's personality or should I say lack of it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2011)

well he was an avatar for the player to feel badass 

he wasn't supposed to have an actual character that's why he was silent for a majority of the time.

Now he'll have a personality, i say, bring it on


----------



## Alien (Jun 23, 2011)

He's more fleshed out in the books. Let's hope they use that as their source material instead of changing the character in a drastic way


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2011)

> i dont know about you, but i dont play video games to watch cutscenes, if you do, i pity you.



Ah.  Forgive me for wanting there to be more to games than just mindless action.  Mass Effect would be a far superior game if there was no story to it at all.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 23, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Ah.  Forgive me for wanting there to be more to games than just mindless action.  Mass Effect would be a far superior game if there was no story to it at all.



look, i dont want to do that shit of *comparing games* and then it finish in a stupid childist flame/game war or some shit.
but i was aiming at games with no gameplay value. 
like lol final fantasy 13  not to bash the game but what's the point of playing that game ? griding in corridors for hours and hours and hours only for.... watching the next cutscenes ? its freacking ridiculous.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopefully his personality change caters a little bit more to the books and 343i can build up on that. 

And Halo 4 having no vehicles(that's how you spell it by the way)? The Halo series was developed around having vehicles as a key element to playing the game. Remember_ Combat Evolved_? Get the title? Only a fool with no common sense would think that Halo 4 wouldn't have vehicles.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> look, i dont want to do that shit of *comparing games* and then it finish in a stupid childist flame/game war or some shit.
> but i was aiming at games with no gameplay value.
> like lol final fantasy 13  not to bash the game but what's the point of playing that game ? griding in corridors for hours and hours and hours only for.... watching the next cutscenes ? its freacking ridiculous.




Why did you even bring up cutscenes and FF13? Totally irrelevant.

 We are talking about giving Chief depth and an actual character.

He already had 3 games to be a silent protagonist(sort of) If they are attempting to change him for the better, that's a good thing.


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 24, 2011)

I really REALLY hope they revamp the guns A LOT.

Halo has the potential because it can be customized so easily, reminds me of the good ole CS days.

But the gripe I absolutely hate about it is the weakness of the guns, and lack of selection. On certain maps once the other team got their hands on a shotgun/sword/sniper its was hella one sided for a long time. Now I know that they are supposed to be dominant in certain areas they were designated for, but people literally had zero chance to fight back. Assault rifle with pistol? Game over if he's anywhere farther than 20-40 yards, and maps can be HUGE. And even when he's close, he can still get you with no scope fairly consistently, so its a close fight when it should never be. 

Shotguns and swords I have less complaints because armor lock helps.

But the main point is mostly that the assault rifle 100% sucks. Whats the point of even having the gun when players are constantly finding a replacement, dropping it for pretty much anything? When I play I ALWAYS choose for DMR slayer, cause there is just no point in the assault rifle. It's not good all around, it sucks all around. Besides the pistol (which is supposed to be a secondary/not as good), its pretty much it only gun thats limited to 1 mag for killing potential. If theres another person there, you WILL have to reload, and unless the other person sucks. You WILL die. I can't rant enough about it, its the only thing keeping me from liking halo a lot more.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember one map in Halo 2, if you pick a shotgun its pretty much over because you would rape in that map with it so badly


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

The Assault rifle does suck. Needs to be replaced ASAP.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2011)

The World said:


> The Assault rifle does suck. Needs to be replaced ASAP.



Naw, that shit is a beauty for cleaning house and charging in.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 24, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> But the main point is mostly that the assault rifle 100% sucks. =.



oh your talking about the 60 bullet one ? i never liked the multiplayer on the first halo (mostly because of that gun ) because it took like a bazzilion hit to kill someone. that gun is fun in single player but not in multi.

but the 3 shot battle riffle one was the best for multi  close range, or long range, scope or no scope, its always effective


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2011)

Halo Reach's AR isn't bad. Halo 3's was terrible.


----------



## Alien (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry3-PRxtYU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a HaloFest badge with my Pax badge, not sure if I'm going to check it out.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry3-PRxtYU0[/YOUTUBE]


Cannot wait.


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2011)

> 343 Industries has revealed the first details on Halo 4, due out in 2012 on the Xbox 360.
> 
> The next three Halo games, designed to take players on a decade-long journey, are collectively called the "Reclaimer Trilogy", a panel of 343 staff told an audience at Halo Fest this evening.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAKmu2yn3Fk&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Aug 28, 2011)

wait.....there's a wart hog in Forza 4?


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2011)

Only in the autovista part. It's not drive-able or anything. You can just look at it while Cortana tells you a story about Warthogs and their tendency to survive whatever nature or the Covenant throws at them.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 28, 2011)

Well....I'm hyped 

Edit: Oh I thought you could drive the warthog, that would have been awesome.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAKmu2yn3Fk&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



That artwork is gorgeous, I can't wait to see where they'll go with this.


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2011)

343i employees



Design:
- Scott Warner @scott_343
- Jesse Snyder - (former Call of Duty lead designer, creator of Nazi Zombies) @thejessesnyder
- Jason Behr (Metroid Prime 1/2)
- Chris Haluke (Design Lead on Killzone 3)
- Dan Callan @danjamin
- Paul Parsons @paul_par
- M.E. Chung @lizmechung
- Kevin Franklin @kevin_franklin
- Paul Ehreth (Shadowrun)
- Kendall Deacon Davis
- Jonathan Schwartz (UI Design)
- Chris King (Volition)
- Kynan Pearson (Metroid Prime series)
- Chad Armstrong - Shishka (apparently he's doing the Achievements and Terminals in CEA -yeah i wrote that around e3 time, and i can't remember where i read that)

Art and Animation:
- Ryan Payton (Metal Gear Solid 4) @ryanpayton
- Vic Deleon (Halo: Reach) @vicdeleon
- Paul Pepera (Doom 4)
- Donnie Taylor (ex-Bungie contract)
- Wei Wiharjo Chen (The Saboteur)
- Jonathan Wood (EA Tiburon)
- Johnny van Zelm (Sony Online Entertainment)
- Mike Murrill (Naughty Dog)
- Daveed Kaplan
- Will Christiansen (contract, ex-Bungie contract)
- Tim Diaz (God of War 3)
- Chris Buckley The_DrMouse (Graphic Designer)
- Neill Harrison (Rare)

Producers:
- Dan Ayoub @Danayoub (Executive Producer)
- Gavin Carter (Fallout 3, TES: Oblivion) @gavinc343
- Veronica Peshterianu (The Sims 2)
- Corrinne Robinson
- Alex Cutting
- Che Chou (Forza 3) @chespace

Engineering:
- Joe Waters (Shadowrun)
- Matt Brown (Bioshock 2)
- Peter Kugler (Microsoft SDET)
- Zhi Min Chen (KAOS)
- Corrinne Yu (Gearbox)

AudioVisual:
- Cinematic Director: Brien Goodrich (Forza)
- Composer: Neil Davidge (Massive Attack)
- Audio Director: Sotaro Tojima (Metal Gear Solid 4)
- Schlerf @schlerf (Writer)

Kiki Wolfkill - (Turn10) Producer
Allison Stroll - (MS Publishing) Producer
David Yu - (Pseudo Interactive) - CTO
Bonnie Ross - (MS Publishing) - Group General Manager
Chris Lee - (MS Publishing) - Senior Producer
Humberto Castaneda - (MS Publishing) - Producer/Waypoint
Josh Holmes - (Propaganda Games) - Studio Creative Director
Corrinne Robinson - (McFarlane Toys) - Associate Producer
Scott Parrish - (Industrial Light + Magic) - Lead Creature Technical Director
Christopher French (Propaganda Games) - Designer
Brad Welch - (Pandemic) - Lead Designer
Ray Almaden - (EA/LMNO & Guerrilla Games) - Lead Designer
Armando Troisi - (Bioware & Propaganda) - Narrative Director
Tom French - (Pandemic) - Senior Mission Designer
Dan Ayoub - (Ubisoft & Propaganda) ? Producer

Nicolas Bouvier (Sparth) - worked on Prince of Persia stuff and Rage
Tom Scholes - Worked on Guild Wars/GW2
Gabriel Garza (Robogabo) - Guys is insanely good concept designer


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That artwork is gorgeous, I can't wait to see where they'll go with this.



I'm interested to see their take on it. Especially since i've always felt that Bungie failed to make good use of the universe they built.

And the development team is pure gold. MS chucked a shitload of money at building a triple AAA developer just for Halo.

Unlike Activision with the CoD franchise


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> 343i employees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dream team.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

Interesting mix of employees.

Also speaking of Armando Troisi, the Narrative Director, here is an interview he did while he was at Bioware.





> *Q*: What kinds of stories do games need to tell?  That is, what would be your dream subject for a game?
> 
> *A:* I think it would be interesting to do a game where the player is vulnerable and flawed in an uncomfortable way...



At the very least I like his ideas, hopefully his talent will be good enough to craft an amazing narrative.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the same team who made ODST right? They got the atmosphere down perfect. Hopefully they can continue that with this brand new one


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> This is the same team who made ODST right? They got the atmosphere down perfect. Hopefully they can continue that with this brand new one



No, Bungie made ODST.  This is a brand new team.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you sure? I was almost sure Bungie didn't make ODST but ok. Either way excited to play!


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Are you sure? I was almost sure Bungie didn't make ODST but ok. Either way excited to play!



These are the only games they worked on so I'm pretty sure.  

2009	Halo Waypoint	Xbox 360, Windows Phone 7	

2011	Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary[4]	Xbox 360


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Are you sure? I was almost sure Bungie didn't make ODST but ok. Either way excited to play!



It was made by a Bungie side-team while the main team worked on Reach


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAKmu2yn3Fk&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]






Really excited to see how 343 handles this game; they'll need to recreate the same impact CE had before. The environments and geography in this video look different than the usual grassy/metallic scenery - it distinctly feels far more futuristic. Nevertheless, artwork is just 

Aside from the well-needed Master Chief-character development, the Precursors also have to be explored.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2011)

Alien said:


> It was made by a Bungie side-team while the main team worked on Reach



Ahhh ok thanks!


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2011)

> Aside from the well-needed Master Chief-character development, the Precursors also have to be explored.



I would love to have more information on them.  :33


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, the new look of Halo 4 reminds me more of the hard sci-fi from Arthur C. Clarke and the like. Did anyone here remember that final scene of Origins Part II when Cortana was speaking of things that shouldn't be know? They had an infection form of the Flood hiding in a Forerunner helmet. Yest, I believe we might be looking at the flood again. Also, in one of the final scene of the new trailer you can see several people on top of a rock... Blue Team from Onyx maybe?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2011)

OMFG, game really looks good, that video posted by Alien simply looks beautiful.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2011)

So is 343 mainly made up of ex Bungie guys who disagreed with the whole "we're done with halo and ready to move on" sentiment?


----------



## Alien (Aug 29, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So is 343 mainly made up of ex Bungie guys who disagreed with the whole "we're done with halo and ready to move on" sentiment?



Look at the employee list i posted above. They have some ex-Bungie people but most of the employees are Halo fans they brought in from other studios.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2011)

Alien said:


> Look at the employee list i posted above. They have some ex-Bungie people but most of the employees are Halo fans they brought in from other studios.



Damn. Microsoft didn't hold back. Its nice to see they aren't just planning on cashing in on the brand recognition and are serious about making another great game in the halo series.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't decide if this is more hilarious than depressing or more depressing than hilarious.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2011)

For all your Halo news.


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

Halo Creative Director Leaving Halo 4

Halo 4 is the first title in a new trilogy of Halo games. The previous three titles were developed by Bungie, but the next three are being made in-house by Microsoft's own Halo studio.

Halo 4 won't be out until late 2012, and today, one of the game's creative directors, Ryan Payton, is not only leaving Halo 4, but also Microsoft's Halo arm, 343 Industries.

"I had a great run at Microsoft," Payton told Kotaku. "I don't regret one day of it. But after a few years, there came a point where I wasn't creatively excited about the project anymore."

Continuing, Payton added, "The Halo I wanted to build was fundamentally different and I don't think I had built enough credibility to see such a crazy endeavor through."

This doesn't mean Payton thinks Halo 4 will be a bad game. The core team is top flight, and they are there because they want to make the best Halo they can. It's just not the Halo Payton wanted to make.

A few months ago, Payton woke up, unable to move and unwilling to get out of bed, just staring at the ceiling. Payton was diagnosed with severe depression. "For somebody who loves this industry as much as I do and know how lucky I've been, I never thought I'd get to a point where I was so drained," said Payton. "That was when I knew I had to do something else."

...lots more at link...

There was more that Payton wanted to do. A world beyond Halo and beyond Metal Gear. Earlier this year, Payton was at Jake Kazdal's house, watching him work late into the night on Skulls of the Shogun, a game Kazdal left EA to make. A seed was planted. You can make the games you want to make, and it doesn't have to cost a hundred million bucks to develop and doesn't need to retail for $59.99.

...lots more at link...

Payton's started up his own studio, Camouflaj, and he's already working on two new titles.

About Halo, Payton has no regrets, saying that it solidified who he is as a game maker and what he wants to do with his life. For that, Payton said, he is forever grateful.

"I think time is the most valuable thing we have," said Payton, "and I've decided that I'm not going to waste one more day working on something that doesn't speak to my values." Some might say leaving Metal Gear was crazy or that leaving Halo was crazy. For Payton, it wasn't being crazy, but being honest.


----------



## Alien (Sep 6, 2011)

Note- Halo 4 has multiple creative directors


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Good for him, you shouldn't do something that doesn't interest you at all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2011)

Excitement is still through the roof.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2011)

its better to move on to what your enjoy, otherwise you'll end up bringing down the rest of the team


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2011)

Armando Troisi was hired as the Halo 4 Narrative Director in March, having formerly served as the Lead Cinematic Designer on Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2011)

is a narrative director as good as a cinematographer i wonder?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

All-Star team right there/


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> All-Star team right there/



Yes, which is my I have some high hopes for this game.  It would be an immense failure if all that talent turns out a product that is mediocre.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

It kind of makes me feel like I'm raising my expectations too high. I hope they deliver.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not worrying about getting my expectations up too right, there isn't even an awesome trailer of the game out yet besides of some concept art.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

That makes it worse, my imagination is going wild


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, which is my I have some high hopes for this game.  It would be an immense failure if all that talent turns out a product that is mediocre.



well its halo, how could the fuck it up? maybe the newblood will breathe even more life into a successful series


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

Did you forget ODST? They could fuck up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2011)

What was wrong with ODST?  played it, thought it was fine personally. Only problem was the retail price at launch, but i got mine for 20 bucks. So a brand new campaign, firefight, and all of the Halo 3 Maps as well as a few extra seems good enough for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea the only thing that sucked about ODST was its price point, and something tells me the suits made that call.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea the only thing that sucked about ODST was its price point, and something tells me the suits made that call.



The suits are usually always behind such decisions.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 7, 2011)

That's what I meant, it was sold as a brand new game when that could have just been a $20-$30 DLC. Was it quality? Yes, but it wasn't a new game.


----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2011)

> Did you forget ODST? They could fuck up.



ODST was my favorite Halo game.  It was like a Firefly reunion.  Plus the fire fight in ODST beat the fire fight in Reach.  It was about as long as a normal Halo game too, really, especially if you spent any time between missions scoping out the hidden shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

It's likely Halo 4 but it's difficult to see anything. :/


----------



## Gnome (Mar 2, 2012)

I like how it looks like it was recorded with a rock.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 2, 2012)

I've seen rocks record better videos, actually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2012)

i can't see shit from that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

I can see it fine, that can't be halo 4 and besides mass effect 3 is better.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

Why can't it be Halo 4?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope they'll both be excellent games.

But i want to see more.

What 343 have right now is equivalent to a dream team. Members assembled from every place on earth. The retained Bungie members, Pixar, Kojima productions, ID software, EA, retro, bioware, rockstar, valve, ILM, pandemic, guerrilla ect ect,.

Its almost literally impossible for them to fuck this up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why can't it be Halo 4?



Cause it looks like halo 3.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Cause it looks like halo 3.



Did you expect it to look better than Halo 3?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Did you expect it to look better than Halo 3?



It looks like Halo 4 if it looked like halo 3 with smaller corridors.
SEAPCE MAREENSS 8.
If that's halo 4 it has to be testing the basic controls and sticking to the standard format it always has used dunno why he's using a 360 controller when he should be using the kinect


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> well its halo, how could the fuck it up? maybe the newblood will breathe even more life into a successful series



Halo Reach.

What with the broken Firefight mode, _terrible_ multiplayer design (in particular, armor abilities and maps), lackluster narrative, and the whole implementation of the clusterfuck that is bloom, I'm not surprised it turned off such a huge portion of the fanbase.



Super Goob said:


> Did you forget ODST? They could fuck up.



The only thing wrong with ODST, as aforementioned, is its price point.

No 8-10 hour campaign and a copy-paste of Horde Mode is worth $70.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 2, 2012)

^ I thought reach was a good game, dunno about you


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2012)

Halo Reach is the best Halo game there is. I can't believe anyone disliked it. Ever since I picked up the very first halo I never had the same magical feeling till I popped in Reach. Reach captured me from the very moment the campaign started to those very sad last moments. The online was also great, much better then Halo 3. The maps were also better. Everything in Reach to me screamed the perfect Halo.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 2, 2012)

Meh, to me, the maps in Reach were poorly designed.

Hemorrhage especially ... what fucking genius decided to include that travesty? 90% of the map consists of flat, empty terrain that provides no cover whatsoever against snipers or Wraith mortars (which unfortunately, has a ridiculously huge splash radius). Plant said vehicle fifteen feet from enemy spawn and you're *guaranteed* at least fifty kills. I know, I've tried.

Half of Boneyard is _dead silence_. Zealot and Countdown are okay. Spire, like Boneyard, could be split and no one would complain. The rest are Forge-rehashes that scream pure laziness from a creativity-based perspective. 

Halo 3's maps were much more diverse and oriented for sheer competition. Narrows and Pit remain two of my favorite maps in the entire franchise.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2012)

Funny I hate the two maps that you love haha. It's been a long time since I played Reach but remember quite a lot of maps I liked VS Halo 3's where I hated 90% of them


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Funny I hate the two maps that you love haha. It's been a long time since I played Reach but remember quite a lot of maps I liked VS Halo 3's where I hated 90% of them



Depends on which gametype you prefer, honestly. Narrows is a symmetrical map that's perfectly balanced, thereby permitting no type of exploitable advantage. The key to winning is holding top-mid bridge, and with that you need teamwork.

I guess I'm more suited to MLG-style maps, I suppose. More competitive.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2012)

I like maps easy enough for me to get around, not to big, enough cover, and a good selection of guns. I was only really competitive during my Halo 2 days.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I hope they'll both be excellent games.
> 
> But i want to see more.
> 
> ...



Pretty much, I'm hyped as shit for it. 

And Reach was most definitely the best Halo game to date.

And how are you hating on Hemorrhage? It is a faithful remake of Blood Gulch, a map fans have wanted to return since Halo 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 3, 2012)

In that gif I posted it looks like you can see the visor on the left and right-hand sides. Maybe some Retro dev involved with the Metroid Prime series had a say in this.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2012)

I love Boneyard and Spire 
And the DLC map packs.

I hate Countdown.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 3, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> And how are you hating on Hemorrhage? It is a faithful remake of Blood Gulch, a map fans have wanted to return since Halo 2.



What fans want have no factor in my opinion. Just look at the reasons above.

Looks like most disagree with me, but it's not feasible that _any_ single one of you could say you like bloom.  Admit it, it was just an awful addition.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2012)

Blood Gulch is such a fun map. I can understand not for competitive play, but for playing with your friends it is the ultimate time killer. So fun.


----------



## dream (Mar 4, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Blood Gulch is such a fun map. I can understand not for competitive play, but for playing with your friends it is the ultimate time killer. So fun.



I once played 16-player lan on Blood Gulch, the primary weapon was the sniper rifle and everyone was invisible.  Most fun I've ever had with a sniper rifle, would love to do it again.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Blood Gulch was fun, but it got entirely to boring on Halo Custom edition. Favorite map of all time is Hang em high.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2012)

Once Halo 4 comes out, I may be looking for new GTs to add to my list. Love huge custom matches.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> What fans want have no factor in my opinion. Just look at the reasons above.
> 
> Looks like most disagree with me, but it's not feasible that _any_ single one of you could say you like bloom.  Admit it, it was just an awful addition.



No clue what Bloom is...


----------



## AmigoOne (Mar 5, 2012)

Until they can change it from the "know where the good guns locations are on this specific map" formula, I know Halo 4 will be the same thing to me again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

^ What does that even mean? 

also



First ingame screens  confirmed not to be bullshots


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

I would have liked to see more of the scenery than some meh screenshots of Master Chief but I guess that we can't always get what we want.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, i'm sorry was that not enough for you?



Then have some dev diary with multiplayer footage


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

I am more interested in how they are continuing the story, all the screens in the world won't change the fact I want to know what the hell is happening.


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Better but that just makes me hunger for more pictures/videos.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll never get my Halo:Freelancers


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

I do agree with someone above who mentioned how often mp matches become about power weapons. 

On the other hand, I understand the concept of choke points, and I think power weapons are fine when they're in open spots with high traffic, but i wouldn't mind if they didn't spawn right at the start of the match. It's annoying when someone would just zoom to the rocket launcher right off the bat.


----------



## Augors (Mar 5, 2012)

BR is back!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

It has a slightly higher rate of fire as well


----------



## Falcon (Mar 5, 2012)

Right now it feels like the multiplayer might be more or less the same, which doesn't bother me too much at all.

The campaign needs to be fresh and new, at least for the most part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2012)

Sprint is now a standard feature  thank goodness.

I never understood


1. why it took until reach for bungie to add a sprint feature

2. why a spartan would actually need an armor ability to run


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 5, 2012)

So are armor abilities still in at all? I wouldn't mind keeping the jet pack and cloak, with spring being a default feature.

Armor lock was cool in theory but once teams got it down it's ridiculously overpowered.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2012)

So Spartan 4's eh? 

Interesting I am liking what I am hearing so far.

Wonder if Chief might be dealing with precursors this go around.

Also a reason why spartans fight each other in multiplayer? 

Lol I guess they are finally making Red vs Blue canon to the haloverse .


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

> Wonder if Chief might be dealing with precursors this go around.



I hope so, would be very interesting.  



> Lol I guess they are finally making Red vs Blue canon to the haloverse


----------



## djbro1 (Mar 11, 2012)

halo 4


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't think Ill buy this on opening day (like I have for every other Halo game except Wars and ODST) but I'll buy it sooner or later!


----------



## AmigoOne (Mar 12, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I do agree with someone above who mentioned how often mp matches become about power weapons.
> 
> On the other hand, I understand the concept of choke points, and I think power weapons are fine when they're in open spots with high traffic, but i wouldn't mind if they didn't spawn right at the start of the match. It's annoying when someone would just zoom to the rocket launcher right off the bat.



Thats probably me, as I've made like 3 posts about this already.

I don't mind power weapons, as they should be really good in where they should be. Its more the fact that the default weapon/80% of weapons you find on the ground are complete shit and can't compete. 

Fix that, 343, and youll have a much, much better MP.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> Thats probably me, as I've made like 3 posts about this already.
> 
> I don't mind power weapons, as they should be really good in where they should be. Its more the fact that the default weapon/80% of weapons you find on the ground are complete shit and can't compete.
> 
> Fix that, 343, and youll have a much, much better MP.



Pretty much yeah. And I'd like to see Halo 4 end the streak of 

all other weapons < mid range rifles < power weapons. 

Not saying it's not possible to do well with the other weapons, just that for the most part the above seems to be the case.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

2 words : DMR Rifle


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2012)

You know that means Designated Marksman Rifle Rifle, right? 

And yeah that's what I'm talking about, same with the BR. In reach it was:

All other weapons < DMR / Needle rifle < Power weapons


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2012)

i reordered it already


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 12, 2012)

How do you "reorder" what you never ordered


----------



## Light Bringer (Mar 30, 2012)

Master Chief vs The Master Builder?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Master Chief vs Forerunners, oh yeah.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2012)

If he is going against the Forerunners as said in that cover page, he is gonna need to upgrade his armor a lot. Also how, did he actually get sent back in time, or what kind of shit are they pulling? I haven't kept up with the news.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

I expect shitstorms after halo 4.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2012)

There will be shitstorms no matter if its good or not. A new dev is prime trolling material.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> There will be shitstorms no matter if its good or not. A new dev is prime trolling material.


How much are you betting on a train wreck with canon?
I'll say 7 to 10 odds.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How much are you betting on a train wreck with canon?
> I'll say 7 to 10 odds.



I believe that it is closer to 9 to 10.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2012)

> How much are you betting on a train wreck with canon?
> I'll say 7 to 10 odds.



I honestly don't know, its a fan group so it doesn't seem like they would mess with the canon to much, at least not as much as Halo Reach did. Then again, I don't know, they could always come up with "original designs, do not steal".

I honestly doubt we will be dealing with Precursors, I mean we dealt with enough of them the past few games with the flood.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

The music is indeed pretty awesome.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2012)

Halo soundtrack is always underrated


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2012)

Just finished reading Primordium. 

It was pretty balanced compared to Cryptum until the lasts couple of ONI entries at the end where I went "_Wait, is he-?...Oh crap_". 

Expecting a cameo or two in Halo 4 from there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 11, 2012)

I like what 343 is doing technology wise. FXAA really frees up resources for other tasks. Bungie used TAA which really attacked the look of the game.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On9dhT6NYjg&feature=g-all-u&context=G2ebe639FAAAAAAAAEAA[/YOUTUBE]


it's going to be epic


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 11, 2012)

Scans of the game informer issue.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope the story's good, the last 2 games had a good one but repeating the Flood as enemies instead of finding something new and original wasn't a good move


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 11, 2012)

they look great blown up to worthy proportion  glorious FXAA and 720p


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 11, 2012)

Man, that new BR.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Man, that new BR.



Yeah, it looks amazing.

I didn't expect the game to look this good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2012)

A lot of things are possible with a new art direction and freed up resources from FXAA


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Hopefully they will have a good story to go along with the improved looks.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn those screens look nice.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2012)

Huh, this may actually...not suck.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2012)

some more bits of info:


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

As long as weapons don't have to be unlocked I don't mind the unlockable aspect.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I really don't mind the MP tweaks 343 has done. But, I really wanna learn more about Spartan Ops.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2012)

This will be amazing, just like every Halo


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 12, 2012)

This might not be good for my social life or GPA


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2012)

:WOW....Capcom needs to take notes.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> :WOW....Capcom needs to take notes.



Even then Capcom might not learn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2012)

Always wanted to play Halo golf.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

The Chief sure looks less bulky.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2012)

Can't freakin' wait for this. Those screens are beautiful!


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The Chief sure looks less bulky.



Really?  It looks about the same to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The Chief sure looks less bulky.



His bulkiness was retconned.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 13, 2012)

The game definitely looks amazing but I'm kind of concerned with some of the steps they are taking concerning matchmaking, mainly weapon loadouts and joining games midway through. If it were me I would return the matchmaking to be just like Halo 3's was.

The parkour could be bad or good depending on how its handled; if it speeds up the pace of game then I will enjoy it but if it doesn't and just gives people more chances to be aggravating then not so much.  

They should have also taken out more of those armor abilities, at least armor lock is gone. 

Lastly I hope ranked matchmaking makes a return.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I too am wary of weapons loadouts but joining games midway through is something I can live with.  Probably because I've do that all the time in various games that I play.  I'll hold off judgement on parkour until I see/hear more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 13, 2012)

Why would joining games be bad in any sense? Really adapting to change is necessary 

There is no logical reason to hold onto having lopsided 1vs5 matches if people just drop out


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I think it will be great.

Although the days of clutching a victory 1 v 5 will be gone. Those are so satisfying.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> Although the days of clutching a victory 1 v 5 will be gone. Those are so satisfying.



I remember doing that once in Halo 2.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2012)

Team Snipers man


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I loved it when everyone was invisible and the weapons were restricted to snipers in the original Halo.  Blood Glutch was amazing for that game mode.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2012)

I've played that a few times in custom matches.

I still think there should be an online option for custom matches. Just to have fun and not necessarily compete.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why would joining games be bad in any sense? Really adapting to change is necessary
> 
> There is no logical reason to hold onto having lopsided 1vs5 matches if people just drop out



If a Ranked Playlist comes back and they allow people to join midway through in that playlist then I would not like it


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2012)

At the same time I hate people who quit or leave during a fucking ranked match. There is nothing more frustrating.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> I still think there should be an online option for custom matches. Just to have fun and not necessarily compete.



Yeah, it would do wonders for the online experience.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 13, 2012)

I think i may finally be feeling some hype for this. I felt like i'd pass on anything Halo after Reach but now i'm itching to get back in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2012)

Then there should be a penalty for people leaving ranked games. I mean a very very hard one. starting at 1 level lost and whatever free upgrade they got...or something liek that.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> At the same time I hate people who quit or leave during a fucking ranked match. There is nothing more frustrating.



It is pretty damn annoying especially if that person is on your team and you are losing.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't wait for this. I haven't played halo since 3. Playing online splitscreen is always a ton of fun.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Corruption said:


> I can't wait for this. I haven't played halo since 3. Playing online splitscreen is always a ton of fun.



We're in the same boat, haven't touched Reach or the other game at all yet. :/


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2012)

There is. In Reach I think if you quit a few in a row you were banned from matchmaking for a short time.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> As long as weapons don't have to be unlocked I don't mind the unlockable aspect.



I just read through my GameInformer and I quote .... 



> Players slowly unlock an array of *weapons*, armor abilities, and modifications for a soldier to bring up in battle. The resulting loadouts are like your own customized class, and you can switch between these loadouts at any respawn in the heat of battle.



I hope that there is at least a playlist that doesn't allow any loadouts.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Well shit, that's disappointing.  Oh well, I can live with it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Worldwide release date confirmed to be November 6th, 2012.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2012)

RVB did a movie for it


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Worldwide release date confirmed to be November 6th, 2012.



Just in time for the holiday season.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 17, 2012)

Could we be seeing some Halo vs. CoD action here with that kind of release date. (Assuming Black Ops 2 follows the CoD trend of releasing in early November).


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Could we be seeing some Halo vs. CoD action here with that kind of release date. (Assuming Black Ops 2 follows the CoD trend of releasing in early November).



Perhaps, my money is on Halo 4 having greater success on the Xbox 360.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I think the next COD won't have a launch as successful as MW3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems a little early for Halo 4.
I mean that's for something like the next console.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seems a little early for Halo 4.
> I mean that's for something like the next console.



They are going to do what they did for the original trilogy.  One game on an old console while the next two will be on a next-gen console.  This way Halo 5 will seem even more impressive with the improved graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2012)

This game has been in development for 3 years  its been 5 years since chief's last outing. If there's anytime for halo its now now now


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seems a little early for Halo 4.
> I mean that's for something like the next console.


I NEED HALO 4 NOW DOE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *They are going to do what they did for the original trilogy.  One game on an old console while the next two will be on a next-gen console.  *This way Halo 5 will seem even more impressive with the improved graphics.



I don't recall any such thing being done for the original trilogy or ever.


I'm more impressed by the number 4 than 5.
Four just sounds better than five.
Now they have to come up with some weird name for 5.


blakstealth said:


> I NEED HALO 4 NOW DOE



I'm no deer


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually, Halo 1 and 2 were on the original Xbox. Halo 3 was on the 360. lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Could we be seeing some Halo vs. CoD action here with that kind of release date. (Assuming Black Ops 2 follows the CoD trend of releasing in early November).





Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps, my money is on Halo 4 having greater success on the Xbox 360.



I also give it to Halo 4 between the 2 even if CoD beats it overall.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Actually, Halo 1 and 2 were on the original Xbox. Halo 3 was on the 360. lol



My memory seems to have gone to hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Actually, Halo 1 and 2 were on the original Xbox. Halo 3 was on the 360. lol



And halo 3 and 4 are on the 360, so it's more like.
"two numbered games per current console while the next two will be on a next-gen console." or something like that.
Unless you count remakes or something.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> And halo 3 and 4 will be on the 360, so it's more like.
> "two numbered games per current console while the next two will be on a next-gen console." or something like that.
> Unless you count remakes or something.



So, Halo 6 on Xbox 4? Seems like a good cycle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, Halo 6 on Xbox 4? Seems like a good cycle.



If we count all of the side games...
What would halo's actual number be now?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2012)

Halo CE
Halo 2
Halo 3
Halo 3 ODST
Halo Wars
Halo Reach

So it would be Halo 7. :0


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw we ignore Halo Wars as it is a different genre of gaming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2012)

Conan Halo 4 skit and footage


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome skit.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2012)

The best part had to be the end.


----------



## Alien (Apr 26, 2012)

Confirmed gameplay shot, looks pretty snazzy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

Why does that dudes fuckin huge head have to be in the way!?

On topic, it looks great


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

gaf haz the goods


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 26, 2012)

That visor HUD...glorious.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2012)

Has anyone read GameInformers article? Halo 4 is about fuck shit UP.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

In which way? 

i saw the original GI article a long time ago, good stuff.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2012)

The multiplayer can be great. Pretty much free dlc (multiplayer missions w/ scenes) will be released weekly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

It seems like its gonna have a good story too, different weapons, upgraded graphix, ect


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2012)

I'm not going to have a life come November.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Why not? Are you going to get hit by a car?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2012)

No, I'm going to be in my room, playing this. Ignoring the outside world and living off of rocket fuel.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 14, 2012)

Hype levels...rising


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Hype levels...rising



Keep them low for your sake.


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2012)

Can not wait for this. I just read up on this Spartan Ops, sounds pretty legit if done right. More missions every week? Take my money please!


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2012)

boxart


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Pardon my french but,


THAT LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

That's one of the best covers for a game I've ever seen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

I gotta...i gotta agree.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2012)

OST better be orgasmic.


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2012)

omfg yes, that looks good.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> OST better be orgasmic.



[YOUTUBE]zaknLfbCrPA[/YOUTUBE]

I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

I hope i don't offend anybody with this statement, but Halo 4 is shaping up to potentially be the best Halo yet.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Why would anyone be offended by that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Well there are a lot of people who hate Halo 4 on the a basis that its not Bungie making the game. So i'm saying that 343's game has the potential to be even better than Bungie's games.


----------



## Augors (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well there are a lot of people who hate Halo 4 on the a basis that its not Bungie making the game. So i'm saying that 343's game has the potential to be even better than Bungie's games.


The funny fact is that 343 is made up with ex-bungie memebers, so I don't know why are people are hating them. On top of that they have Frank and I trust Frank's judgement what needs to be in the game.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well there are a lot of people who hate Halo 4 on the a basis that its not Bungie making the game. So i'm saying that 343's game has the potential to be even better than Bungie's games.



Fools will be fools.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

I guess so. Apparently we'll be getting some new info at E3, so can't wait for that either


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2012)

WOW.

I don't know if my eyes have ever seen a better box art cover.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

inb4 they won't use it.
Besides it only reminds me of independence day.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Frankie confirmed that it was the box art, so i don't see why they would not


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Frankie confirmed that it was the box art, so i don't see why they would not




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

I'm sure you get my point by now right?


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess so. Apparently we'll be getting some new info at E3, so can't wait for that either



I'm hoping for more plot details.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

@Unlosing 

I'm assuming your referring to region specific boxart  But i was referring to NA boxart. And there have been plenty of games that have had the same boxart in multiple regions 


@Goob

Why ruin the sense of mystery for when the game ships? 

If we do get to see campaign at E3, it'll probably be what 343 showed the gaming press a little while ago(which produced the GI mag article). Basically the start of the game in order not to give anything away


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

I like spoilers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Does the halo boxart top this? 



Inuhanyou said:


> @Unlosing
> 
> I'm assuming your referring to region specific boxart  But i was referring to NA boxart. And there have been plenty of games that have had the same boxart in multiple regions


I'm just saying don't assume it will be used for NA or at all.
People throw out awesome boxart all of the time even at the last second.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Few things can top that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Well i'm sure it'll be fine regardless


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well i'm sure it'll be fine regardless



They should use it though needing to make a good impression and all.
Never understood why awesome boxart is thrown out so much.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

That's an awesome boxart.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 16, 2012)

Halo 4 Limited Addition announced....




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET3GuzFwhrQ&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2012)

Damn. I'm gonna be buying the limited edition and a regular copy because I really like that box art.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 16, 2012)

This might be the first special edition video game set that I will buy.

Also.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a5NqkNtYtg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Halo 4 Limited Addition announced....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would not get it.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2012)

That box art is pretty badass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

So the box art is limited edition only?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So the box art is limited edition only?



No, that should be the regular edition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No, that should be the regular edition.


Okay it would suck if it wasn't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

The LE is the steel box case, the normal edition is the box art edition


----------



## blakstealth (May 17, 2012)

Here's what the LE is.



and yeah, I know someone already posted what it looks like in the last page.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Halo LE covers are pretty meh.


----------



## blakstealth (May 19, 2012)

Some gameplay.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BPhhb1gidPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2012)

rofl, I saw this vhs tape yesterday. Hilarious.

the song reminded me of the first leaked video for the Halo 3 beta.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

needs more tom morello


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 28, 2012)

The marketing for Halo 4 has begun  



> *BBC News mistakes Halo UNSC logo for UN*
> 
> BBC News has accidentally broadcast a logo from Halo during a news report on the ongoing conflict in Syria.
> The blooper occured in the background of last Thursday's One O'Clock News, in which presenter Sophie Raworth discussed the real-life United Nations.
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

that's not marketing, that's straight up INCOMPETENCE I TELL YOU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

What is this so called UN you speak of?


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2012)

United Nations.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's not marketing, that's straight up INCOMPETENCE I TELL YOU



It's marketing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> United Nations.



Never heard of it, however.
I've heard of the UNSC,


----------



## Light Bringer (May 30, 2012)

douglaswalkers said:


> Halo 4 is a upcoming game. It is a sequel of Halo series. Halo 4 game will be created by the 343 Industries  and published by the Microsoft Windows. Halo 4 was announced on 4th June, 2011 and iy will release on 6th November, 2012.



that was... random


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 31, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (May 31, 2012)

OHHH MYYYYYYY FUCKIN WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

I want that poster in my room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I want that poster in my room.



Probably costs a lot.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Halo's AIs have always interested me, it will be interesting to see how Cortona progresses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor quality leaked Multiplayer pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

best graphics ever


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcSBOrG5RW8[/YOUTUBE]

Why is there bloom.....I thought that garbage was supposed to be gone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Frankie said it was still there, but "not in the same form"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Cortana be catching a bitch-fit


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope that Cortana is saved.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Those forerunner guns were ridiculously awesome. 

343 is doing a hell of a job going by this.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

The enemy designs were pretty nice as well.  What I really want to know is what that voice was at the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't want her to die, hopefully she doesn't :/

But i really like the graphics. Coming off of Reach's grey and brown toned everything, this is a nice change


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4 also seems to be the unofficial sequel of Metroid Prime 3.

I'm interested. The enemies look great.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Halo 4 also seems to be the unofficial sequel of Metroid Prime 3.
> 
> I'm interested. The enemies look great.


Cos of the visor, right? 

It looks amazing. The music was pretty awesome too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't want her to die, hopefully she doesn't :/



She's a *halo*gram man.
This isn't mass effect 3.


Jak N Blak said:


> Cortana be catching a bitch-fit



She's rouge A.I.
Seems to be what it will be based off of.
Rouge forerunner A.I.
Taking shots in the dark.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Cos of the visor, right?
> 
> It looks amazing. The music was pretty awesome too.



And the Space Pirate looking aliens. Except they were on crack and have some great looking weapons.

Forgot how colorful FPS' can be.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She's a *halo*gram man.
> This isn't mass effect 3.



She may be a hologram but she is probably the most compelling character in Halo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She may be a hologram but she is probably the most compelling character in Halo.



And that's what makes it sad she's the most compelling character and is hardly touched on in the games.
Sounds like Halo 4 is fixing those flaws though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4 is officially the first Halo I have an interest in.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Cortana is obviously going to achieve metastability, she's not dying people.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> And that's what makes it sad she's the most compelling character and is hardly touched on in the games.
> Sounds like Halo 4 is fixing those flaws though.



That's what the EU is for .

Really glad to hear this halo is going to be more story focused. Halo has a really great universe to tap into.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

How can something not alive die
But yea, you're right she's not going to die.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

> Cortana is obviously going to achieve metastability, she's not dying people.



I hope so.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2012)

It's not brown and grey? What a miracle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

what impressed me most was that everything was in engine, from the ship flying through the clouds and crashlanding to the didact appearing and racing after it. The power of Corinne Yu? 

This takes the cake for the best looking 360 game. Fitting on the eve of the 360


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> It's not brown and grey? What a miracle.



Didn't played any other Halos, I see.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope so.



The forerunner AI did it, Cortana can too .

Though it definitely seemed at the end that cortana was in the 'delusions of god hood and being better than puny humans' stage of rampancy.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Didn't played any other Halos, I see.



Got to used to seeing my housemates play Brown Ops.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> what impressed me most was that everything was in engine, from the ship flying through the clouds and crashlanding to the didact appearing and racing after it. The power of Corinne Yu?



More like the power of several talented programmers.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

They are getting every last drop of graphics out of of the xbox that's for sure.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

How many red rings will arise?
It's nice to see a console  pushed to such limits at the end of it's life.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Needs to see more!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't worry! Frankie confirmed that we will be seeing more as E3 continues


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 4, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcSBOrG5RW8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Why is there bloom.....I thought that garbage was supposed to be gone.



The BR crosshairs jump out when you shoot normally, when you are zoomed in, it doesn't appear.  But the *shooting reticule is stationary* and doesn't bloom.  If you play Reach, the same thing was done after the latest TU.

@4:20 - The "Lightrifle" seems to be a Forerunner range weapon...reminds me of H2 Covenant Carbine. 
@5:01 - The "Scattershot" looks like a Forerunner shotgun


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2012)

HOLY             SHIT.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

looked awesome looking forward for the game


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How many red rings will arise?
> It's nice to see a console  pushed to such limits at the end of it's life.



hope fully none of have already had to bye 3 xboxes cause of this


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4 is going to be amazing!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright i think this is a must buy now


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

That cemented it for me folks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2012)

It showed some decent MP gameplay..I thought it was special. :I


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

MP looks awesome of course.

Now i had a question, maybe there's no answer and i haven't been keeping up with Halo lately, but why was Chief fighting Covenant in the campaign demo? Aren't humans and the Covenant at peace?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Covenant are no more. That was merely what the prophets called their alliance with the grunts, elites and brutes.

Now that the prophets are dead, the brutes were driven back to their homeworld, and the elites are forced to rebuild and the grunts will follow whomever.

The Arbiter became the leader of the Elites, but not all Elites think humanity are now friends. There are offshoots.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So anything special?
> No, thought so.
> Show me more of that single player campain



Actually the video showed several new things.....and they were awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

I've seen MP like it before is all.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Covenant are no more. That was merely what the prophets called their alliance with the grunts, elites and brutes.
> 
> Now that the prophets are dead, the brutes were driven back to their homeworld, and the elites are forced to rebuild and the grunts will follow whomever.
> 
> The Arbiter became the leader of the Elites, but not all Elites think humanity are now friends. There are offshoots.


Ohhhhhhhhh, now it makes sense. Thanks dude.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, had almost no interest in the game until recently, but that gameplay gave me a very Metroid Prime vibe, and I kind of like it.  I might keep my eye on this one.


----------



## martryn (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I was impressed by the visuals, and the game seems to have kept it's classic FPS feel that made the original Halo an instant classic.  Will buy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

Reminded me of Metroid Prime, looks interesting


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2012)

It's so perty! 

Can't wait for the demo showcase today!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

*Gentlemen Halo has won*

*Spartan Ops & War Games*.......


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh.

My.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD! :WOW


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2012)

that looks awesome


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think Halo should be allowed to make all other games look that bad in comparison to it. 

gifs.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

what was that sony guy saying about  the X-box holding gaming back with outdated tech?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Who said that?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Halo 4 looks amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Crown has been taken for best looking 360 game. Gears 3 has been relegated to second place


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally a game with a decent artstyle is the best looking game on the 360.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Also....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn89_AXCRUY#t=61s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Crown has been taken for best looking 360 game. Gears 3 has been relegated to second place



Kameo has had that for eons.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Specs Ops will probably be a fan favorite.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn89_AXCRUY#t=61s[/YOUTUBE]



Great stuff bro.

Question, what do you know about the ranged weapon from 1:11-1:15?  I thought the BR was going to return but this looks more like DMR...


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

It's probably just a new weapon type, I think I saw the BR at 1:26.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

That was definitely a DMR.

The graphics are beautiful but SPARTAN IV armor looks weird.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's probably just a new weapon type, I think I saw the BR at 1:26.



True, good eyes.  

The ammo readout and rifle design are a dead giveaway.  So two different human ranged weapons?  Should be interesting...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Great stuff bro.
> 
> Question, what do you know about the ranged weapon from 1:11-1:15?  I thought the BR was going to return but this looks more like DMR...



Thats probably a DMR (although I could be wrong) and don't worry the BR makes a comeback.....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2012)

What purpose does the DMR have if the BR is back?


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to see multiplayer games, like BTB, where Crawlers, Watchers, and Promethean Knights occasionally drop in, and are team neutral. Would be interesting to see a Red guy and a Blue guy having to temporarily team up to take out a Knight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

DominusDeus said:


> I want to see multiplayer games, like BTB, where Crawlers, Watchers, and Promethean Knights occasionally drop in, and are team neutral. Would be interesting to see a Red guy and a Blue guy having to temporarily team up to take out a Knight.



Are they doing this?
Would be nice.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2012)

That may actually be kind of awesome.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7mQAOdGtDg&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> What purpose does the DMR have if the BR is back?


Some people might prefer the DMR?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7mQAOdGtDg&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]



All of this sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Some people might prefer the DMR?



How so when they are essentially the same gun? One is a 3 shot to kill and the other is 4 (assuming the damage is the same as previous titles). DMR is useless with BRs around..


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> How so when they are essentially the same gun? One is a 3 shot to kill and the other is 4 (assuming the damage is the same as previous titles). DMR is useless with BRs around..



They will probably tweak the aim range and ammo capacity or something like that for the DMR.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> How so when they are essentially the same gun? One is a 3 shot to kill and the other is 4 (assuming the damage is the same as previous titles). DMR is useless with BRs around..


Myself and every single one of my friends prefer the DMR, i just don't like the burst.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally I know no one who preferred the DMR lol.

But yeah, it would make more since if they tweak it enough to make it more than a BR knockoff. Maybe give it more range than the BR, less than sniper. Maybe pack more of a punch too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2012)

They'll tweak it for sure. I'd like to see the Pro-Pipe make a comeback. One can dream....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2012)

The pro-pipe was the grenade launcher right? I wasn't a huge fan. Bring back the Brute Shot.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Similar to E3 campaign but shows extra weapon abilities and offers explanation for some things ......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93YxRWUJKQw&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> The pro-pipe was the grenade launcher right? I wasn't a huge fan. Bring back the Brute Shot.


Yeah that was it. I just loved the design and utility, it wasn't OP'd in any area. Just a fun gun to play with imo.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2012)

I sucked with it lol.

And I'm preordering my game from Amazon. That Spider-print armor looks cool as fuck.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 6, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> How so when they are essentially the same gun? One is a 3 shot to kill and the other is 4 (assuming the damage is the same as previous titles). DMR is useless with BRs around..



It's preference really.  In close to mid-range battles, I prefer the BR over DMR, the ability to spray the burst against a strafing opponent is a big advantage.  But I prefer the DMR in long range, take slower more accurate shots to kill cross map opponents. 



EpicBroFist said:


> They will probably tweak the aim range and ammo capacity or something like that for the DMR.



From what we've seen from the videos, the clip capacity is the same for each (DMR=15, BR=36).  Total ammo capacity could be different but I doubt it, it's been pretty consistent in comparison to the previous games (3 clips).



Butō Rengoob said:


> They'll tweak it for sure. I'd like to see the Pro-Pipe make a comeback. One can dream....



This is no pro-pipe but it has some of the same qualities as the grenade launcher (triggered detonation).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cred to EpicBroFist






Super Goob said:


> The pro-pipe was the grenade launcher right? I wasn't a huge fan. Bring back the Brute Shot.



FUCK YEA!  H3 Brute Shot>H2 Brute Shot


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2012)

My reactions to the trailer.

"Why is the sound so low? "
"Live action cinematic?? MY PRECIOUSSS "
"lol Grunts are ugly as fuck"
"DAFUQ JUST HAPPEN!!?" 
"Why, hello to you too, good sir" 
"OHGOD it caught the grenade!" 
"Kill it with fire!" 
"They are _EVERYWHEREEEEEEE!_" 
"Goodnight"

:WOW


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

The gameplay seems to really capture the feel of the original Halo games which is good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 6, 2012)

The assassinations look SICK.

But as much as I love Campaign and multiplayer online, BIG ass custom games are so fun. I hope there's a playlist for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 6, 2012)

Was hoping for more 1st person POV but it still looks great.  Player movement, assassinations, weapon fire, and map design all look smooth, crisp, and sexy.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Halo that's for sure. Loving the new assassination animations.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

Take a bow Halo....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Well until it wins, nominations mean nothing unfortunately


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well until it wins, nominations mean nothing unfortunately



I see quite a bit of wins there


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2012)

The Accolades trailer will definitely something.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

So, does anyone know if this mech can be piloted in campaign mode?



I'm really hoping so. 

I know that when they initially unveiled those two multi-player maps a couple months back, O'Connor stated that you wouldn't be able to drive the Cyclops MK. II, but I just don't see why they'd release that photo I posted if Chief couldn't drive it. Although, it does look a bit different in terms of proportions from the mech you see in the multi-player map.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2012)

^ That would be a really sweet addition to Halo. It is kinda senseless to not be able to pilot the mech when the chief is approaching it, and it doesn't seem like he will be in a position to battle it since it doesn't look to be covenant or forerunner.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Totally agree.

Also, the Forerunner have a 12 meter tall War Sphinx mech, although I'm not sure if it'll be in the game (_I'm assuming it is_), so I think it would be cool to maybe have to use a Cyclops to counter that.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 8, 2012)

Halo 4 MLG game-play videos and developer commentary:


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 9, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Halo 4 MLG game-play videos and developer commentary:



Good stuff here.

At first glance, Promethean Vision is ridiculously hax.  343 may have to tone that down.


----------



## PureWIN (Jun 9, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Good stuff here.
> 
> At first glance, Promethean Vision is ridiculously hax.  343 may have to tone that down.



I agree. It was the _only_ perk being used the entire time across all 3 videos. But I guess if everybody is using it, it's not too bad.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

After watching those videos that's definitely a DMR btw.

And I'm a little confused about the mechanics of Promethean vision.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 10, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> I agree. It was the _only_ perk being used the entire time across all 3 videos. But I guess if everybody is using it, it's not too bad.



Promethean Vision in the hands of a clever person can pretty much quarterback a team to victory 

What did you think of the Ordinance Drop in game?  Did they say if multiple players on a team can receive Ordinance Drop or is that something that is limited



Super Goob said:


> And I'm a little confused about the mechanics of Promethean vision.



I'm not 100% sure on this, but from what I gather from the videos, Promethean Vision is visual version of the Motion Sensor on steroids.  

- PV has a pretty long range, I would say almost double the range of the Motion Sensor.
- In previous Halo games, if you see an enemy blip on your MS on a multilevel map, you won't be able to tell what level they're on.  PV can give you the exact location and position of every enemy in your scope, even those that aren't on the MS because they are camping/not moving. 

The possibilities of how one can use PV in a tactical sense is almost endless.  Finding pesky players, locating opposing snipers or players with power weapons, etc.  

Using PV in an objective game like CTF...holy fuck


----------



## Oppip (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going to play through all the Halo games again before this releases.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2012)

Seems like it might be horribly broken


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2012)

^ You're talking about the promethean vision right? I agree, but I'll keep my faith in 343i. They'll find a way to keep it all balanced.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx2kbROpxP8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

0:48-0:53 live action Chief 

---------------------------
*Extended Halo 4 E3 trailer to be aired during England vs. France match tonight*



> An extended version of Halo 4's E3 trailer will air for the first time on TV tonight during England's Euro 2012 match with France.
> 
> It'll be shown on ITV at approximately 5.45pm.
> According to Microsoft: "The stunning live-action trailer gives a tantalising glimpse into the "Halo 4" storyline and shows the Master Chief on the planet Requiem, about to face an unknown and terrifying threat that sits at the heart of the Halo 4 campaign."
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah, I was talking about the PV.

And I love the live action trailers.


----------



## Negrito (Jun 11, 2012)

Noticed a 9:39-9:42 a guy doing a Shunshin lol.

That could be useful with an Energy Sword or a Shottie.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 11, 2012)

Negrito said:


> Noticed a 9:39-9:42 a guy doing a Shunshin lol.
> 
> That could be useful with an Energy Sword or a Shottie.



That's one of the three Ordinance options...looks pretty fuckin ninja


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 13, 2012)

Not sure what to think about PV. :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 13, 2012)

Well that was a random bump, what the heck are you talking about, PV? lol


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2012)

Promethean Vision.

Which looks broke as shit. Everyone's gonna use it.


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 13, 2012)

promethean vision.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So I found out that 3 of the lead designers of Metroid Prime"Ex Retro guys" are working on this game.. Now I know why the game looks like Metroid Prime..


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Heh, that would explain it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2012)

Take from the best


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I found out that 3 of the lead designers of Metroid Prime"Ex Retro guys" are working on this game.. Now I know why the game looks like Metroid Prime..


Yes, Jason Behr is one of the known ones at 343. I think he's a senior mission designer.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I found out that 3 of the lead designers of Metroid Prime"Ex Retro guys" are working on this game.. Now I know why the game looks like Metroid Prime..


I'm ok with this


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'm ok with this



Agreed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I found out that 3 of the lead designers of Metroid Prime"Ex Retro guys" are working on this game.. Now I know why the game looks like Metroid Prime..



Wow, that is too good. They hired some top workers then, Halo 4 is probably going to be great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2012)

Samus is an easter egg.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2012)

Seems like Halo 4 will only support 2 players on one Xbox online instead of 4. D:

oh well


----------



## Corruption (Jun 16, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Seems like Halo 4 will only support 2 players on one Xbox online instead of 4. D:
> 
> oh well



Really? That's a shame. Although I've only played with 4 people online a few times, usually it was only with one other friend.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1qM4zviM44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2012)

Holy mother, that scope. Looks like something I would see outta Fallout or something.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 17, 2012)

*Potential Halo 4 ARG Surfaces*



> Gameranx​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





here is the video.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNCF4AX54tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 19, 2012)

Was watching this other day...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAJaHsHO6mQ#t=05m13s[/YOUTUBE]

Timestamp 5:13

I fuckin love that shit.  It's like linebacker sacking the QB.

If you keep watching for about 30 more seconds, there is a player using Rocket Launcher and PV.  He doesn't fare too well, but you can see how it can be ridiculously exploited.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the Hardlight Shield and that sniper looks epic.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 20, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I like the Hardlight Shield and that sniper looks epic.



Yea, I like the Hardlight Shield too, especially in comparison to other protection power-ups in the previous titles (armor-lock, bubble shield).  Looks like it will take more skill and creativity to use it to its fullest extent.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Son Goku (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NReu0Vm72c4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion, any addition to the Halo sandbox should *contribut*e something to said sandbox; i.e., opening a new, useful gameplay mechanic, a new niche for skilled players to resort to.

Promethean Vision... well, I can see people using it for team communication and caling out opponents, but it's a bit _too_ useful for short-range combat. They need to find more severe drawbacks for using it, not just alerting opponents that they've been pinged.

Any ideas?


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> [YOUTUBE]NReu0Vm72c4[/YOUTUBE]



I knew that something was strange with the graphics but I didn't expect that.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 20, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> In my opinion, any addition to the Halo sandbox should *contribut*e something to said sandbox; i.e., opening a new, useful gameplay mechanic, a new niche for skilled players to resort to.
> 
> Promethean Vision... well, I can see people using it for team communication and caling out opponents, but it's a bit _too_ useful for short-range combat. They need to find more severe drawbacks for using it, not just alerting opponents that they've been pinged.
> 
> Any ideas?



Maybe the active camo loadout should make you immune to Promethean vision along with a notification, so you are informed and also have a way of countering it.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 20, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> Maybe the active camo loadout should make you immune to Promethean vision along with a notification, so you are informed and also have a way of countering it.



Yeah, but that would require usage of the Active Camo loadout in the first place.

There has to be a *default *weakness to Promethean Vision that any player, regardless of whatever weapon/Armor Ability/Powerup are equipped with, can use and exploit to negate it. Perhaps when being pinged, a red light in the general direction of the player using Promethean Vision _(similar to being shot)_ appears on the HUD?

It could give the user a second of advantage because of the element of surprise, but not _too_ extensive so that the victim is completely unawares.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 20, 2012)

Son Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NReu0Vm72c4[/YOUTUBE]



 awesome! Totally unsuspecting!!



ATastyMuffin said:


> In my opinion, any addition to the Halo sandbox should *contribute* something to said sandbox; i.e., *opening a new, useful gameplay mechanic*, a new niche for skilled players to resort to.




I'm not too big on Sandboxing, so I might not know, but doesn't this fall under the gametype editing/modification?  If not, do you mean editing certain 



> Promethean Vision... well, I can see people using it for team communication and caling out opponents, but it's a bit _too_ useful for short-range combat. They need to find more severe drawbacks for using it, not just alerting opponents that they've been pinged.
> 
> Any ideas?



Good comment about PV and short-range battle.  Knowing what corner an enemy is on, which way they are facing, movement speed etc are huge advantages...especially in objective games.

If a player is pinged, I think it wouldn't be bad if they were notified.  Or maybe if a player gets pinged, they are awarded with a one-time PV to use to counter-scope...?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 2, 2012)

it looks fun, all tho i gotta say promethean vision looks overpowered


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm sure that it will be balanced by the time the game is released.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8me1cD01Lw&feature=g-all-bul[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 3, 2012)

*Halo 4 - mandatory 8GB install for MP*



> "At a minimum, you'll need at least an 8GB USB Flash Drive or an Xbox 360 Hard Drive to play Multiplayer mode in Halo 4," reads the official Xbox.com product page (via OXM). "For an optimal experience playing with an Xbox 360 Hard Drive is highly recommended."
> 
> It's possible that the recently revealed Spartan Ops campaign, which will eventually feature 12 "incremental" hours across 50 missions, will increase required HDD space even further.
> 
> Yesterday Microsoft released a teaser trailer for its live action Halo web series.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

These file sizes sure are increasing quite a bit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2012)

What the fuck? I'm still using my 20gb HDD, and I only have like 1 gb left. :I


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2012)

Same here lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2012)

*checks Amazon.com for HDDs*

holy shiet, now I remember why I hate MS sometimes.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

Seems like it's time for you to upgrade your hard drive and thus make Microsoft even richer.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh yah, and I gotta buy a stoopid transfer cable. this is just childish


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 3, 2012)

This shows the problems that DVD9 limits cause. Although, I would recommend looking at the bright side; Halo 4 campaign probably gets its own disk, more content overall, and the developers aren't cutting the game to fit with the hardware. 



> *checks Amazon.com for HDDs*
> 
> holy shiet, now I remember why I hate MS sometimes.



You could get this, its only $7....


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 3, 2012)

The only problem with it is that I'll need to take up one usb port, which is kind of an inconvenience since I also use wired controllers. Plus, it's just more convenient to have a bigger HDD.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 3, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> The only problem with it is that I'll need to take up one usb port, which is kind of an inconvenience since I also use wired controllers. *Plus, it's just more convenient to have a bigger HDD.*



True, I will probably have to upgrade to a bigger HDD myself.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 3, 2012)

I suspect the reason for it is likely Spartan Ops (no, really!).

Each season consists of five missions a week for ten weeks, in case you guys weren't aware. Each mission will have about fifteen-to-twenty minutes of gameplay depending on difficulty, so all in all, a season will comprise of 12 & 1/2 straight hours of episodic, co-operative play.

And the first season is free, too.  Don't forget there will be more.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

lol some mlg pro's don't seem to like the game, the map's aren't really designed for competitive  play.
also BR is 5 shot which is quite weird actually sine it was a 4 shot in halo 3 but no big deal really.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2012)

Goodness, what happened to fun?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)

here if some of you didn't watch this already:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otdeZhfiNOs&list=UUq7AJTe2LVeTN_vanfZ5bkw&index=6&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
they got to play the beta at E3 so they answer some questions that some of you might be interested in.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2012)

The multiplayer seems to shaping up rather well. :byakuya


----------



## White (Jul 6, 2012)

This is enough to make me renew my xbox gold account.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 6, 2012)

I definitely need to get my hands on the soundtrack.

They should always include the soundtrack bonus with the collector's/limited edition for any game.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Full length gameplay!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRAf0swBnzE&list=UU7cpZ0N64ocfYGnHPmjF07A&index=3&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2012)

Not really Halo-related, but still kinda cool.



Also, Forge news.



> Halo 4's mapmaking Forge tools are being created by Austin-based Crimson Alliance developer Certain Affinity, representatives from the studio announced at the Rooster Teeth Expo today.
> 
> The updated Forge mode was shown off on stage during the Halo 4 panel at the event, showing off an unfinished user interface, but a ton of new user-friendly functionality. Players can now lock placed objects on the map, ensuring that meticulously-set elements can't be bumped out of place. Moving your cursor over objects highlights them green and displays their name, making it easier to manipulate singular objects in a much larger pile.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 8, 2012)

I like pretty much everything they've told us about Forge so far, but the reveal lacked any real 'oomph' to it. 

Remember the way Bungie hyped their games? The displays for Halo 3's features: Campaign, Multiplayer, Forge, Theatre, all summarized in fantastic ViDocs. The same applied to Reach; it lifted excitement through the roof for many people, regardless of how much it disappointed.

Thus far, aside from E3, most of what 343 has released hasn't been stellar by any means, in terms of presentation and impact. The Reach ViDoc for Forge had all sorts of crazy shit going on, giant fireballs and spinning Mongooses galore. It showed the vast potential you could accomplish with just one feature.

All we've seen from Halo 4's Forge are moderate, albeit still good, additions. It surely hasn't reached it full potential, but c'mon 343, step up your presentation.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 8, 2012)

From what I understood, half of Halo 3's campaign was supposed to be in Halo 2. Hence why some Devs really hated on the final product. It's why I'm not too torn up Halo 3 is probably never coming to PC.

Well, we're inching closer to a new Halo game! That's something good, although being a PC player I expect to have to wait... forever. 

I still love Halo though! Hopefully they'll get around to making a movie one of these days. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahn2KIWPLlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 8, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> From what I understood, half of Halo 3's campaign was supposed to be in Halo 2. Hence why some Devs really hated on the final product. It's why I'm not too torn up Halo 3 is probably never coming to PC.
> 
> Well, we're inching closer to a new Halo game! That's something good, although being a PC player I expect to have to wait... forever.
> 
> ...



You would think with all the real life trailers they would make one already. We can only hope to see one soon. 

Halo 4 is gonna kick ass. Im seriously considering going to the midnight release. Never been to a Halo release before.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

A Halo movie could be really awesome or really shitty.

I think a live action tv series could be awesome as well.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 8, 2012)

^ Isn't a tv series these days more risky than a movie? Unless the tv series becomes as successful as Game of Thrones or Spartacus...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not really risky unless it's on Fox or something lol.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sure folks have already discussed why the earlier film failed. Mostly Microsoft not wanted to ease up their cut, and Hollywood not taking the material very seriously and wanting to add their "imput" i.e. shit. 

We'll probably get a film one of these days. Isn't Forward Unto Dawn going to be 90 minutes?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> It's not really risky unless it's on Fox or something lol.



or HBO. But yeah that would be sick if they had a tv show cause there's so much untold history in the Halo universe. Would you prefer CGI or Live Action?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2012)

Shows that survive on HBO or usually pretty quality though.

Definitely Live Action. Though there'd probably have to be some CGI.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2012)

I would want a Halo movie, t'would be awesome if done right. Probably turn out to be some Mario Bros. level shit if done wrong.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 8, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I would want a Halo movie, t'would be awesome if done right. Probably turn out to be some Mario Bros. level shit if done wrong.



Unless you acquire the right staff and director. 

Peter Jackson anyone? Though wasn't he planning to make one years ago?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, like I said it fell through because of money issues and Hollywood acting like dicks towards the property. 

If the Forerunner trilogy does well, and Forward Unto Dawn, we'll probably still get a movie at some point though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 9, 2012)

snap


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 10, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> A Halo movie could be really awesome or really shitty.
> 
> I think a live action tv series could be awesome as well.



An ODST series on a legit network (HBO, AMC, etc. ) would be excellent. I can already see a finale where the squad is in a super dire situation then all of the sudden a couple spartans come in and total epicness ensues.

I dunno, I'd like any tv series to not focus on the spartans, just so we could see them from another point of view.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> An ODST series on a legit network (HBO, AMC, etc. ) would be excellent. I can already see a finale where the squad is in a super dire situation then all of the sudden a couple spartans come in and total epicness ensues.
> 
> I dunno, I'd like any tv series to not focus on the spartans, just so we could see them from another point of view.



I wouldn't mind seeing a TV series focusing on the ODST or Marines. It would be even more interesting for it to be based on Reach during it's fall.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are some pretty nice improvements to Forge.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 11, 2012)

Holy fuck, am I excited for this game. 

If anybody wants to listen to the beautiful new soundtracks, here you are:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyRLWBmMsWc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5d4YfR3unc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2012)

BOSS. 10 char


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

Look what i found


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 23, 2012)

*Halo 4 – Better Than Call of Duty: Black Ops 2?--Neilson ratings*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> By Prarthito Maity | July 23, 2012 8:53 AM EDT
> The upcoming “Halo 4” could spell bad luck for the eagerly anticipated “Call of Duty: Black Ops 2.” As per the latest Neilson ratings, “Halo 4” has topped the charts for the most wanted game on the Xbox 360 for this year, overtaking “Black Ops 2” on its way.
> 
> “Halo 4 continues to be the most coveted title for Xbox 360 gamers, though Call of Duty: Black Ops II has now inserted itself at the top of the list for PS3 gamers (ranking a close second on Xbox 360 as well). For Wii, Just Dance 4 debuted in the top spot,” says the report.
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

Halo has always been better than COD


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Halo has always been better than COD



Eh, I enjoyed COD4 more than any Halo game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2012)

MW1 was a great game. But for me, it won't compare to the times i spent with Halo. 

I enjoy the combination of Single player and multiplayer in halo much more than the stop and pop nature of COD, especially when most of the games aren't even split screen co op.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm loving all the concept artwork. :33


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Corruption (Aug 1, 2012)

So, 360 Elite's are built pretty well right? I'm thinking about buying one off ebay since I don't always have access to my 360 (bought it with my brother when it first came out). 

This game is the main reason I want to buy one because I have a feeling I'll be playing this extensively when it releases.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you talking about the old 360 Elites?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 2, 2012)

Corruption said:


> So, 360 Elite's are built pretty well right? I'm thinking about buying one off ebay since I don't always have access to my 360 (bought it with my brother when it first came out).
> 
> This game is the main reason I want to buy one because I have a feeling I'll be playing this extensively when it releases.



360 Elites are solid, I should have bought one earlier.  My previous 360s always gave me RRoD...my Elite has never given me a problem.

I would check/buy from Craig's List before using eBay.  You can cut back on shipping and usually negotiate with the seller.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 2, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Are you talking about the old 360 Elites?



I meant anything from the old Elites and up. Didn't realize the new consoles weren't called Elites.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 2, 2012)

Ah. I would just recommend getting the new 360 models since those don't seem to have any major problems, but the Elites should be fine.

As long as you have at least 8gb of memory for the MP portion of the game, you're good to go lol.


----------



## Theaww (Aug 3, 2012)

Can someone get me up to speed on all the major stuff?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 5, 2012)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> I'm sure folks have already discussed why the earlier film failed. Mostly Microsoft not wanted to ease up their cut, and Hollywood not taking the material very seriously and wanting to add their "imput" i.e. shit.



This is both true and false at the same time.

Fox fucked up the most. They fucked up when that little twerp Tim Rothman tried to do everything in his power to sabotage Neill Blomkamp's effort to make a genuinely _real_ Halo film. He (_Blomkamp_) had all the clout he needed--he had Peter Jackson backing him as a producer--he was working extensively with WETA on concept art and practical work--and he also not only understood and respected the source material, but he was an actual fan of it as well. He was a fan in the same sense as you, me or anyone else on here that absolutely loves the Halo universe... for lack of a better word.

Microsoft is to blame... sort of. However, one can acknowledge why they took the stance they did. One time too many we've seen Hollywood studios reap the rewards of an established title, while shortchanging the studio that produced the original concept. Anyway, the idea of a Halo film has come and gone, sadly. After seeing how incredible 'District 9' turned out to be--as well as a retrospective look on Blomkamp's amazing 'Landfall' shorts--it's clear that his film would've been the one to subvert the shortcomings of videogames being adapted into feature films.

At the end of the day, I'm just glad that Fox (_Rothman, most importantly_) got two middle-fingers from Blomkamp after the overwhelming success of 'District 9.' Fox was insanely stupid for not letting him make the film that he wanted to make. They screwed up big time.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)

Loving what 343 has done so far. I wish they'd release the Comic Con trailer, though. I saw a scene where someone (_looked like Chief_) hoped into that mech--and it also showed clips of it walking--so hopefully you can drive it in campaign mode.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2012)

I hate when I see a bunch of people saying they wont get this game or even give it a chance because it's not Bungie making it.

Disregarding that 343 has a lot of Bungie guys. Halo 4 looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2012)

My faith in 343 has never wavered. I believe they're going to make a very good game that will not only respect the original trilogy, but will vastly exceed the quality of 'ODST' and 'Reach.'


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2012)

I definitely think so. They have an all-star cast. 

I'm really looking forward to Spartan-Ops though or whatever it's called. Free, new content every week? Reminds me to preorder.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

I just hope that mech is driveable. That's probably a minor addition to some, but for me, the idea of Chief piloting a robot just sounds really cool.

I'm loving the weapon designs so far, especially the scattershot.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of the forerunner weapons seem really fucking cool. And driving the mech would be cool. Maybe it's possible, we got to drive the longsword in Reach


----------



## Alien (Aug 8, 2012)

If the rest of the game is as good as the graphics then it's a good thing 343 took over. The increase in graphical fidelity is humongous. Let's hope it doesn't come at a cost.

Halo games (besides Combat Evolved) have always given me the impression that Bungie often had good ideas but somewhat failed to actually implement them properly. I liked the tone of Reach's story for example but it was executed very poorly. 

And a Halo movie will happen, but it will be on MS and 343's terms.

Hell, if anyone could fund it themselves it's Microsoft. Though working with an established movie studio would be a lot cheaper than doing that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

The 'Reach' novel was far better than the game, IMHO.

As for a 'Halo' movie... I fucking love 'Halo' as a franchise. It's what I consider "my Star Wars", to give you an indication of how much I love it. However, I just can't imagine a feature film without Blomkamp at the helm, especially with the growing affection I have towards him as a director.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2012)

Dude, I'm the same way. I love the lore. I really wish it'd get picked up, because a Halo movie could be really awesome and not even feature Spartans. It's an incredibly interesting universe. My favorite part of the games besides custom matches is the campaign. It sickens me when people buy Halo and only get it for the multiplayer.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2012)

That's another thing about Halo. It's soundtrack is fucking fantastic.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like H4 will have a great soundtrack as well if these videos are of any indication.


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 8, 2012)

Alien said:


> And a Halo movie will happen, but it will be on MS and 343's terms.



Hopefully Halo: Forward Unto Dawn acts as a precursor to the Halo movie. 



TetraVaal said:


> The 'Reach' novel was far better than the game, IMHO.
> 
> As for a 'Halo' movie... I fucking love 'Halo' as a franchise. It's what I consider "my Star Wars", to give you an indication of how much I love it. However, I just can't imagine a feature film without Blomkamp at the helm, especially with the growing affection I have towards him as a director.



From time to time I see myself looking back at  to experience what Blomkamp was able to accomplish with Halo when he was collaborating with Microsoft/Bungie.  

[YOUTUBE]BxdvGO1oOF0[/YOUTUBE]

Halo hype levels during that time were through the roof, good times.


----------



## Alien (Aug 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Dude, I'm the same way. I love the lore.



Good thing 343 is bringing the games in line with the lore then. There was always a sort of separation between the games and the expanded universe in Bungie's games. Most aptly demonstrated in Reach where they changed some stuff for whatever reason.


----------



## Alien (Aug 8, 2012)

Asked a mod to change the title to something a bit more appropriate


----------



## Slice (Aug 8, 2012)

The game looks really good but what worries me a bit is that they said it is the start of a new trilogy.

I dont think this console gen will last longer than two more years (meaning Halo 5 and 6 will be on the next one) and i have no intention of getting the next MS console...


Also is ODST any good? I played 1,2,3 and Reach (which i really liked - but i never read any of the novels) and thinking about getting this to complete the series.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 8, 2012)

It's pretty decent. You can definitely find it cheap nowadays.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 8, 2012)

ODST was good. Nothing special in my opinion.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

I love the new thread title. 

Has anyone else seen the Comic Con montage? I can't find it in good quality, which seems to suggest that 343 has no intention of releasing an official version. However, it was about three minutes long and contains some very juicy footage.



That's gotta be Chief hoping into that mech, right? It's hard to get a good take. Either way, I'd really like to be able to pilot that thing for at least _one_ sequence during the campaign mode.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 8, 2012)

Slice said:


> The game looks really good but what worries me a bit is that they said it is the start of a new trilogy.
> 
> I dont think this console gen will last longer than two more years (meaning Halo 5 and 6 will be on the next one) and i have no intention of getting the next MS console...



Why worry? I think the answer is pretty clear cut in that case. Its like someone going, "yanno...halo 1 and 2 were so awesome, but im kinda worried because Halo 3 is supposed to be the end of the trilogy and i have no intention of getting a 360".

Well then, i guess your not going to finish the series then  That's kind of all there is to it


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s76uMzaQ120[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0o-rwNODTsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 8, 2012)

this game looks better every second


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 8, 2012)

oh yay dubstep


----------



## Corruption (Aug 8, 2012)

Microsoft loves dubstep.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone needs to recut those trailers with _actual music_, but other than that, damn. This game just keeps looking better and better.

*EDIT:* never mind; the second trailer is the same as the first trailer, only without the awful dubstep.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm really liking the the gun in the first gif under the spoiler tag.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm gonna spam the fuck out of people with that saw gun.


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 9, 2012)

i cant wait to troll my friends in this game


----------



## Slice (Aug 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why worry? I think the answer is pretty clear cut in that case. Its like someone going, "yanno...halo 1 and 2 were so awesome, but im kinda worried because Halo 3 is supposed to be the end of the trilogy and i have no intention of getting a 360".
> 
> Well then, i guess your not going to finish the series then  That's kind of all there is to it



I played H1 on PC and Halo 2 only later when i got the 360 i never owned the original xbox so i skipped this problem when it came up the first time. 

Those new trailers and screenshots make it really hard to resist the game it just looks so awesome. I think i will get it as my own birthday present since it comes out 2 weeks before it.


And while i usually dont really like dubstep, it is strangely fitting for a lot of video game trailers...


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2012)

The SAW looks almost exactly like an AA-12 lol.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2012)

Do any of you have a preferred armor skin for the pre-order bonus? I'm diggin' the Raptor skin myself. I really like the armor detail, but I especially love the color scheme.


----------



## Alien (Aug 9, 2012)

The only pre-order bonuses i care about are TF2 hats

Most of the H4 stuff i've seen looked pretty ugly imo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

I want ALL THE ARMORS


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Slice said:


> The game looks really good but what worries me a bit is that they said it is the start of a new trilogy.
> 
> I dont think this console gen will last longer than two more years (meaning *Halo 5 and 6* will be on the next one) and i have no intention of getting the next MS console...



LOL I knew it! The shit I posted years ago is coming true(another forum). Now I'll just wait til they announce Halo: Tetris, Halo: Beach Volleyball, Halo: Kart Racing, and Halo: Puberty.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

They already announced a trilogy a long time ago..get with the times


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Now it's just a matter of waiting to see if 343 Studios can create a memorable game experience.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

I THINK THEY JUST MIGHT


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They already announced a trilogy a long time ago..get with the times



That guy posts a lot of stupid shit in the theatre, so just ignore him.

Anyway, just days after *Sideshow Collectibles* announced that they were releasing a maquette for Shepard from 'Mass Effect', they're also prepping a release of a maquette for Master Chief. 



So cool.


----------



## Slice (Aug 10, 2012)

They should make other merchandising products, i want a Guilty Spark or a Flood plushie.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 11, 2012)

Slice said:


> They should make other merchandising products, i want a Guilty Spark or a Flood plushie.



A Flood plushie? Amazing. 

I would totally buy it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 11, 2012)

Slice said:


> They should make other merchandising products, i want a Guilty Spark or a Flood plushie.



I would like Sideshow to do a maquette for the Cyclops MK. II.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 14, 2012)

I must own this.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't actually played Halo in the past as I don't like FPS. But I've been increasingly interested in the universe, characters, and mythology. I mean THIS is how you do sci-fi and I'm not a sci-fi fan. Probably going to get the Box just to play Halo 4. I have to say I'm that interested. Oh and they gave Cortana some curves so what's not to like.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2012)

I love the Halo universe. It's so rich and detailed, that most of its spin-offs are really good as well. I know it's a franchise that tries to use as much merchandise as possible to make money, but at least they don't skimp on the quality in the process. I fucking love the 'Halo' encyclopedia; talk about a wealth of terrific art designs.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I love the Halo universe. It's so rich and detailed, that most of its spin-offs are really good as well. I know it's a franchise that tries to use as much merchandise as possible to make money, but at least they don't skimp on the quality in the process. I fucking love the 'Halo' encyclopedia; talk about a wealth of terrific art designs.



You sound like a man who knows his Halo. I'll be counting on you to help me go broke on Amazon this year.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like about the Halo Encyclopedia is that a lot of the art in the book is cropped shit from games. Would have loved original artwork.

That said, I own it and I love it lol.

Also I haven't read the latest books yet, I need to buy them soon.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2012)

Operator, here I come~!


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> You sound like a man who knows his Halo. I'll be counting on you to help me go broke on Amazon this year.



I know a lot about the games with the exception of 'Halo Wars', but that's basically because that game was entirely pointless.

When it comes to all the spin-offs, you'll have to pick & choose certain novels, as I haven't read all of them. I have read a surprising amount of graphic novels, though. I'm a huge, HUGE fan of Tsutomu Nihei's 'Breaking Quarantine' bit in the original Halo graphic novel.



Super Goob said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the Halo Encyclopedia is that a lot of the art in the book is cropped shit from games. Would have loved original artwork.
> 
> That said, I own it and I love it lol.
> 
> Also I haven't read the latest books yet, I need to buy them soon.



Agreed. It's one of the reasons I bought 'Halo: The Art of Building Worlds' last December. There's much more concept art in that book, but I still prefer the Encyclopedia book due to the broader amount of information on the entire franchise collectively.

As for the new books, I hear the 'Primordium' novel is actually pretty damn good. I got read some bits and sections of it--which has made me really curious about Forerunner weaponry--as there's this 10 meter tall mech called a War Sphinx that sounds like it has a bad ass design. It would be pretty cool if in 'Halo 4' you can pilot a UNSC mech at one point, while also being able to pilot a War Sphinx at another.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 15, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Operator, here I come~!



Here is the Bulletin.....



In my honest opinion I find this addition to be shit, practically ruins Halo multiplayer for me.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]t1pb32nFKek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2012)

Face models look great.


----------



## Slice (Aug 16, 2012)

Currently playing ODST since i found it for 25€ which sounded like a good deal.

Game is fun so far but sometimes it gets really hard compared to the other titles. I also dont get people complaining about a 4 hour playtime - i'm not even finished and already have 6,5 hours in. But then again i really suck at FPS and always play Halo on 'Heroic' for the challenge. (Normal - especially in Halo 3 - is just _too_ easy)

[If i'm not dying on a regular basis i call a game too easy. I like my games with a bit of a challenge]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2012)

I think less people would've complained if the game was sold at a "bargain bin" price like Bungie wanted to.


----------



## Slice (Aug 16, 2012)

Its basically what could be called an add on pack - that was sold at full price.
But since i didnt pay full price i'm satisfied.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 16, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Here is the Bulletin.....
> 
> 
> 
> In my honest opinion I find this addition to be shit, practically ruins Halo multiplayer for me.



Here's another source of info for the H4 Specializations with a few more details: 

It doesn't sound too bad IMO.  Seeing how they are giving away two specializations on launch (Pioneer & Wetwork), going through the "50 Levels" may seem fairly basic.  Also, there will be playlists that don't use these mods, so the playing field will be even.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2012)

You forgot Operator. ;_;


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 16, 2012)

Oops.  Here ya go!


----------



## Augors (Aug 16, 2012)

Dat Rogue


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, providing all the classes with the limited edition of the game is a fantastic way to sell that copy of the game.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 17, 2012)

Dat Operator is sexy.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2012)

BOOM! Pregnant.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 17, 2012)

My favorite Marty O'Donnell Halo song masterpiece has to be the one from this trailer:


Spoiler: Even with the amazing and iconic library of music Marty crafted for the Halo games, Microsoft resorts to shitty dubstep for marketing.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 17, 2012)

soulnova said:


> BOOM! Pregnant.



Master chief can impregnate women by simply staring at them?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> My favorite Marty O'Donnell Halo song masterpiece has to be the one from this trailer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Even with the amazing and iconic library of music Marty crafted for the Halo games, Microsoft resorts to shitty dubstep for marketing.


You post the trailer that has the dubstep, and call it shitty? Maybe you posted the wrong video, but still lulz.

Btw, Marty isn't the composer for Halo 4. Neil Davidge is.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 17, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> You post the trailer that has the dubstep, and call it shitty? Maybe you posted the wrong video, but still lulz.
> 
> Btw, Marty isn't the composer for Halo 4. Neil Davidge is.


It was sarcasm but I didn't make it clear enough. Posting a Halo trailer with dubstep is almost insulting.

I guess Marty went with Bungie to work on "Destiny", huh? That's fine.


----------



## Augors (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Fotus armor looks pretty awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fotus armor looks pretty awesome.



Fuck yeah it does.


----------



## Augors (Aug 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fotus armor looks pretty awesome.


I'm hoping that they will release it soon in the future for everyone. It reminds me of a Gundam for some reason.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> It was sarcasm but I didn't make it clear enough. Posting a Halo trailer with dubstep is almost insulting.
> 
> I guess Marty went with Bungie to work on "Destiny", huh? That's fine.


Ah, I see it now lulz.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 19, 2012)

Is anyone still doubting 343? This game looks fucking great.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 19, 2012)

Fetus armour lolololoo


----------



## Slice (Aug 20, 2012)

You need a gold membership to get this stuff? That sucks i never had one and probably never will.
Guess i wont be searching for a cheap collectors edition then and stick to the regular one.

Even though they are just gimmicks the Avatar armor and crawler "pet" look really nice - but i prefer my 343 guilty spark (that came with Waypoint) flying around my Avatar.


Oh and i finished ODST. Somehow the last level turned out to be one of the easiest of the game. Strange.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody playing some Reach in anticipation of this game? I'm still drooling at the thought of the operator specialization. 90% of my (non doubles) Halo time is spent behind the wheel of a warthog with my brother on the turret.

Played 5 big team games yesterday, got road hog on 4/5 games . Few multiplayer experiences are as fun for me as taking down a scorpion  with a warthog. It's hilarious how people don't use cover while driving, or don't watch where their turret is aiming.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2012)

Sample tracks from the OST and a chat with Neil Davidge.



I don't care what people say about the new music and how the new composer's doing; I love it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Sample tracks from the OST and a chat with Neil Davidge.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what people say about the new music and how the new composer's doing; I love it.



What are they saying? It can't be anything bad, only good things.

They're all very awesome, in my opinion, but I think my favorites are "Awakening" and "To Galaxy". Feels like it really captures the intensity of the game. Awakening more so the action aspects, To Galaxy the emotional aspects. And Haven(Hundred Waters Remix) OST kinda of reminds me of Zone of the Enders.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 22, 2012)

*Halo 4 Achievements *


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2012)

Falcon said:


> What are they saying? It can't be anything bad, only good things.
> 
> They're all very awesome, in my opinion, but I think my favorites are "Awakening" and "To Galaxy". Feels like it really captures the intensity of the game. Awakening more so the action aspects, To Galaxy the emotional aspects. And Haven(Hundred Waters Remix) OST kinda of reminds me of Zone of the Enders.


For the most part, it's just people are so used to Marty's music being disappointed by the more "electronic" sounds Davidge is introducing and how it sounds all "Hollywood-like."

@Achievements:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only bothered to skim the amount of missions there are. Nothing else! D:


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn I really want this game......like now.


----------



## Augors (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDgbIEYT0Rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2012)

Super ultra great delicious wonderful


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

That was a fantastic track, need to listen to more of them. :33


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

Augors said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDgbIEYT0Rk[/YOUTUBE]



 :33

Also do you think we will have modes wer we will start with a BR/AR no armor perms only or will it be classes system only? :/


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that there will be "barebones" gametypes. I mean, it would only make sense if there were...I hope. D:


----------



## DedValve (Aug 23, 2012)

I need to update my friends list with 15 more people that way we can play capture the flag...with warthogs


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2012)

> "[Spartan Ops] season alone is longer than [Halo 3: ODST]… Spartan Ops and Campaign are completely separate teams. As Frank mentioned earlier, the main campaign is substantial and will compare favorably with previous entries in the series."
> 
> Sparton Ops content consists of five missions released in packs weekly over several months. The missions themselves are ten to fifteen minutes long and follow Crimson and Majestic teams in a parallel story to the events of Halo 4.



The link also mentions how many missions there will be in Halo 4. If you mind those types of spoilers, then don't click the link.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w13bLncPkPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2012)

Those solo legendary ones are going to be hard

first playthrough: Heroic Co Op
second Legend Solo


----------



## MessiahZach (Aug 26, 2012)

*Promethean Knights should be interesting on Legendary. Anyone else going for Legendary solo on the first play through? *


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *Promethean Knights should be interesting on Legendary. Anyone else going for Legendary solo on the first play through? *



I always play Halo games on Heroic first.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2012)

Heroic- The way it was meant to be played


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2012)

heroic co op then solo legend
except on Reach I flat out solo'd Legend first
Of course while playing infected and team swat


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea, Heroic all the way...except when running cooperative campaign, Legendary difficulty for that.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm liking the weapon skins. Still buying the reg. edition, though.


----------



## Augors (Aug 27, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *Promethean Knights should be interesting on Legendary. Anyone else going for Legendary solo on the first play through? *


I'm going for it. I played H3 and Halo: Reach on Legendary when I first got it. The only down side to this; is  the story is a lot longer than Halo 3's story.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

Augors said:


> I'm going for it. I played H3 and Halo: Reach on Legendary when I first got it. The only down side to this; is  the story is a lot longer than Halo 3's story.



10 levels right?

Also if you get the Limited 100 edition you get all those bonuses or no?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 27, 2012)

I think it's 8.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 27, 2012)

.........





> V, a popular energy drink in Australia, is set to introduce a completely new flavour to its range to coincide with a month-long promotion it will be running to promote Microsoft’s Halo 4 XBOX 360 game next month.
> 
> In a Facebook post this afternoon, V revealed a picture of the 500ml drink can which prominently features Halo 4 and Master Chief with a purple background instead of its traditional green design. The flavouring dubbed “Purple Plasma” is expected to be grape flavoured, based on my research so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augors (Aug 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> 10 levels right?
> 
> Also if you get the Limited 100 edition you get all those bonuses or no?



I've believe it's 8 too (what blakstealth said). I'm getting both the limited edition and the 360. I'm buying the LE and I'm getting the 360 bundle as a gift (cause I need a new 360 bad) lol.

Mountain Dew...It's Purple.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2012)

The last Halo-related beverage I bought was the orange Halo 3 Dew lol. effin 50-60g or so of sugar rofl.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

PURPLE MOUNTAIN DEW THAT TASTES LIKE GREEN MOUNTAIN DEW?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 28, 2012)

According to the Achievements, it's only 8 accredited Missions/Levels.



If anything, there will be an "Intro Mission" that will show up before any actual gameplay.

Speaking of Missions, which Halo game had your favorite finale?

Mine is HaloE and Halo 3 as a close second.  I loved driving out of the Pillar of Autumn before the countdown.


----------



## PureWIN (Aug 28, 2012)

I enjoyed the Reach finale. It was pretty climatic and epic.


----------



## Augors (Aug 28, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> I enjoyed the Reach finale. It was pretty climatic and epic.


I agree. Tbh, Halo: Reach had the best story in all the Halo's. The way that Emile went was sooo badass, I'm naming my future child after him. lol


@blakstealth: Halo 3 orange MD was too much. My friend bought a case of that like every week.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 29, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> I enjoyed the Reach finale. It was pretty climatic and epic.





Augors said:


> I agree. Tbh, Halo: Reach had the best story in all the Halo's. The way that Emile went was sooo badass, I'm naming my future child after him. lol



Reach finale was when you're in the gunner seat of the BFG shooting down all the Covie right?  I liked the overall Reach campaign, the way they incorporated the multiplayer maps into the campaign, and usage of armor abilities was excellent.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

I loved Emile
except on the last mission on Legendary solo
 i was trying to jump on an elite from the cliff and he starts shooting HIS SHOTGUN
for like 100 feet away


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 30, 2012)

Halo Bulletin said:
			
		

> While we?re going to be releasing a decent amount of news at PAX, we didn?t want to leave you hanging this week. So, to satisfy that craving for Halo 4-related information, today we offer you the various button layouts that will soon be at your fingertips.
> 
> Considering the importance of players getting attached to particular layouts (such as Bumper Jumper and Recon), we?ve been very careful with the control scheme design process. Adding something like Sprint, which is equally as important as other actions, has been challenging because it?s competing with the stick-click input typically used for crouching and zooming.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _Layouts_


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

I will prolly use recon


----------



## MessiahZach (Aug 30, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> *Spoiler*: _Layouts_


They fixed Bumper Jumper back to normal pek
*According to the achievements, there are 8 missions, which I am going to assume will be monstrously long in comparison to missions from the rest of the series. It just wouldn't fit if these missions are short, considering that 343i have hyped this game to be pretty huge. Multiplayer should be an interesting change, aswell. Does anyone know if they nerfed the Carbine, yet? As far as I recall it dominates just about everything at close range.*


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 30, 2012)

Mountain Dew & 'Halo'; is there anything better? I can't wait to get my Game Fuel on when the game is released.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2012)

Fishstick lol


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 31, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I will prolly use recon



Same.  If it wasn't for the introduction of equipment/loadouts, I would still be on Default.



MessiahZach said:


> They fixed Bumper Jumper back to normal pek



Didn't know they changed it.  I know once it came out (Halo3) lots of people flipped to Bumper Jumper.



blakstealth said:


> Fishstick lol



LOL! Fuckin Fishstick

I would love to know the other name that went up against Fishstick.  Chickenfinger perhaps?


----------



## Augors (Aug 31, 2012)

@Fruit Monger; chicken Finger would be godlike. 


I'm sticking to bumper jumper.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2012)

i only use recon because i play gears 
so reloading at the bumper is natural


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqJAEtfHIMI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2012)

Those flag assassinations...

:0


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIOOgFUwZfA&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2012)

You hold a magnum as you hold a flag?

whoa


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zweTCYuf3nw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't like the graphics....they're too good


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't like the graphics....they're too good



Reminds so much of Metroid Prime. Those flag Assass. were pretty nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

It blows my mind that this is 7-8 year old hardware. The things people can do with optimization is ridiculous.

I can't imagine what next gen will bring


----------



## Fruit Monger (Aug 31, 2012)

Took some screenshots of the 343 video


I don't think it's done in Reach, but looks like the DMR can range objects, enemies, objectives, etc when you're zoomed in.  


I also like the Capture the Flag HUDs, they're clear and concise. 

- Capture: Capture point
- Escort: Teammate holding enemy flag (with distance)
- Defend: Flag at home unmoved.
- Protect: Flag away from home (w/return timer)


Not sure what that is.




The gameplay video wasn't very impressive, but it was nice to see some fresh videos.  Dude was holding the Promethean Vision the whole game and used it twice...I was hoping to see more.  I also wanted to see more than just the BR, but hey, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 31, 2012)

Tank....



Battle Rifle.....


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 31, 2012)

More Gameplay

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1rdfWjD5zU&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

Your Face
Is where I stall Plant my Flag


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 1, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> More Gameplay
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1rdfWjD5zU&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]



Great footage, especially the first two mins where he goes over all the Loadout customizations. 

@8:43 - _Letz go get their flag brah!_ :xzibitlaughing


@13:35 - Return of the Beam Rifle


----------



## Augors (Sep 1, 2012)

Bravo is good with coming out important content.  Sooo, I'm planning to start a stream once this game comes out, anyone interested of joining? (like custom games, Spartan Ops and comedy?)


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qZCyrDbW1QE[/YOUTUBE]

*Seems overpowered.*


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 1, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> [YOUTUBE]qZCyrDbW1QE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Seems overpowered.*



Forerunner version of the Sniper Rifle...looks cool.

Also, dude got points for his no-scope snapshot.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

HE GOT A NO SCOPE
HE DIDNT SCOPE AT ALL
HES HEAD HE SHOT HIM IN THE HEAD


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEO-ictIhzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Sep 1, 2012)

Dem graphics makes reach look like a dreamcast game 

That said multiplayer has me hesitant, singleplayer has me hopeful and ....oh wait that's pretty much it. Any news on Firefight (which I rarely played)? I'm not trying to get my hopes up but it will still probably be day 1 buy...probably.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 1, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Dem graphics makes reach look like a dreamcast game
> 
> That said multiplayer has me hesitant, singleplayer has me hopeful and ....oh wait that's pretty much it. Any news on Firefight (which I rarely played)? I'm not trying to get my hopes up but it will still probably be day 1 buy...probably.



Firefight is replaced by Spartan Ops in Halo 4.


----------



## Augors (Sep 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEO-ictIhzw[/YOUTUBE]


We all agree that 343i got this shit on lock, right? Tbh, When it comes to Halo and Microsoft, Microsoft knows how to look for good talent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2012)

Halo 4 looks like a GREAT GAME.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEO-ictIhzw[/YOUTUBE]


Looks. so. good.


----------



## Augors (Sep 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFALWdo4fOo&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Grifball


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 2, 2012)

*Green Visor *


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to love the Binary rifle.


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 2, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm going to love the Binary rifle.



*Me too. It has certainly given off the vibe that it will be overpowered. Expect it to have low ammo. I'm looking forward to using just about all of the new Promethean weapons. *


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 3, 2012)

Some Gameplay in HD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiJCsQf5beI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Also dat lighting ......


----------



## Falcon (Sep 3, 2012)

I simply can't get enough of the music I'm hearing from Halo 4. 

Totally buying the soundtrack when it comes out.


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]19nznZGyuw0[/YOUTUBE]
:sanji


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

Cortana T___T
Also Chief gets some more personality? Always good


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk3gP_f8fm8&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

got the basic armor perm looks sexy D:

some guys like to the armor come off
me? i wouldnt might my girl wearing some sexay spartan armors


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 4, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk3gP_f8fm8&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]



Finally some legit gameplay footage of someone actually using Promethean Vision. 

Here is another video of Regicide gameplay and the building of multiple loadouts. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8CGW2uIwYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2012)

The weapon models look detailed and amazing, especially the Forerunner weapons.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 5, 2012)

Same game from post #797 but from a different players POV...this guy seems pretty damn good.

[YOUTUBE]plbGQ1wGxRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 7, 2012)

More Halo 4 gameplay footage (CTF Exile) from PAX Prime 2012

[YOUTUBE]lfh7ecWW-kU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_XqmJGUJ9o&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

that looks wicked mate, right good stuff


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuckin sick gifs

Absolutely love those weapons.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

THOSE WEAPONS WTF
343 why you so good to us?


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow that weapon actually looks useful, unlike the needler


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

It's called the FaceFuck3000
well in the fore runner language


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Name sounds legit


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

that would be something
overcharge a pistol like for x5 the ammo but its a one shot headshot at close range


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Snipe with a pistol

Would certainly remind me of the old days of multiplayer


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Snipe with a pistol
> 
> Would certainly remind me of the old days of multiplayer



If they take the lock on off then sniping with it would prolly be more balanced or leave it in for campaign :33

Blood Gulch pistol Sniping <3


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

NO SCOPE              .

I think Halo did that before Call of Duty


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

I think Counterstrike and maybe Gears did it before both IIRC
But yeah Halo 2 and Halo 3 is where no scoping grew popular halo wise
And Halo 3 was released 2 months before CoD4 where Quick scoping and no scoping happened.


----------



## Draydi (Sep 13, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it confirmed to have a set time before the Boltshot fired after charging in contrast to the Plasma Pistol where you can charge it and hold it till the battery ran out? Like, after charging it there's a couple seconds the gun has before it fires on it's own, and you can't hold it any longer or fire it prematurely.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 13, 2012)

Draydi said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it confirmed to have a set time before the Boltshot fired after charging in contrast to the Plasma Pistol where you can charge it and hold it till the battery ran out? Like, after charging it there's a couple seconds the gun has before it fires on it's own, and you can't hold it any longer or fire it prematurely.



Seems to be the case ......


----------



## dream (Sep 14, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_XqmJGUJ9o&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



I'm tempted to get an Xbox 360 just to play this game. 

If this studio does this game justice and makes the sequels just as good the odds of me getting the next Xbox are absurdly high.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn, great fuckin ViDoc on the Promethean's 



This shit looks hax but fun to use


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2012)

more gifs


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> more gifs



Hi Everyone. I'm the Master Chief.
I don't afraid of anything.
And I don't fuck around.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2012)

Man this game looks incredible.


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> Man this game looks incredible.



For a new studio, 343 industries, they have managed to build what looks to be a fantastic game. 

The graphics certainly are impressive for the 360 and I'm loving the new weapons and enemies.  Now to see if their plot is good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not exaggerating at all when i say that its a toss up between this game and GOW3 as the best looking game on 360 graphics wise   I have to give Halo 4 the edge however because according to Frankie, all the cutscenes are done in real time, as opposed to GOW3's blocky grainy and unattractive cut-scenes. The 360 with its disk size limit is just not the right console for video streaming in games.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 15, 2012)

They're really pushing the 360 to its limit with this, it looks amazing.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2012)

it's gunna ahve 3 CDs at this point and i dont give a darn


----------



## Augors (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1p4h-Iz5oc[/YOUTUBE]

Urgh!


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2012)

Is that the
RUN
RUNFASTER
WE NEED TO ESCAPE CHEIF
OH SHIT GIANT BOSS RUNRUNRUNRUN

theme? :33


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the techno version of the Halo 4 theme song


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

The Needler is my favorite Covenant weapon.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 20, 2012)

After watching the trailer again, I'm gonna guess that the track is a remix of an original Halo 4 track.

I think this is the original:


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 20, 2012)

New legendary skull....


----------



## Charl55es (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm hoping its not shit though.


----------



## Augors (Sep 20, 2012)

Charl55es said:


> I'm hoping its not shit though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

Halo 4?
More like Halo Bore. 
(looks good)


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaand he's banned


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2012)

Halo 4 new media: 

Images/pictures :


*Spoiler*: __ 















Gameplay and interview videos:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBPwLtRM7C4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aoJMAMR038&feature=g-all-shu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDfhh7b15lo&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWpXszjy3io&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome, more gifs. 

Also, an interview with Wolfkill.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 21, 2012)

New Halo 4 Map _Solace_

[YOUTUBE]tVVjuTaODvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

Impressive graphics.


----------



## Augors (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm betting Halo 4 will get 30 awards by the end of the year. This game is getting more godlike with each new piece of information coming out.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Corruption (Sep 23, 2012)

heylove said:


> Impressive graphics.



Best on the 360?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2012)

^ Yeah definitely. I'd say better graphics than GOW3 too, and i thought that was a HUGE improvement from 2.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 24, 2012)

Holy crap, that's _from_ the game?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> Holy crap, that's _from_ the game?



Seems like it or perhaps a cutscene.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2012)

^ Its from the game. In real time.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2012)

> "The last of 343 Industries?s ordinance drop containing Halo 4 screenshots showcases the game?s frantic and adrenaline-pumping competitive multiplayer mode, War Games.
> 
> While most of the previous War Games screenshots showcased Spartan battles mano-a-mano, the newly released batch reveals the War Games simulation known as ?Flood?, and sees the return of the deadly parasite which infected so many victims in previous games.
> 
> In Flood, a group of Spartans has been transformed into a host of fast and deadly Flood combat forms, all of whom do battle in a newly revealed map called Complex, set on a science detachment ?optimized to meet ONI specs for defensive emergencies.? You can expect the location to be unfriendly to your presence. "



Multiplayer screens:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Love how the flood look in that picture.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2012)

cont.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Single player screens:


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, this shit looks incredible!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 26, 2012)

Those pics were beautiful.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2012)

curse the 10 image limit! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2012)

Mechs in multiplayer .......


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15Ksq4dvLuk&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

Also no WUB WUB .....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snCG2GOHSoI&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2012)

That was fuckin quick. :0


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

This game looks fucking incredible


----------



## Eki (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think I'm that surprised with the graphics being so godly. The consoles are coming near the end of their lives and company's have had more than enough time to push em' to their limits. Reminds me of when Cliffy B had said that they only scratched the surface of what the X360 can do six years ago.

And yeah, GoW3 was quite the eye candy. Imo anyways.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2012)

GOW3 was brought down heavily by the dvd disk space. The bink encoder they used for the video cut-scenes really degraded from the quality of the in game visuals.

Halo 4 on the other hand doesn't have that weakness


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! 

This maybe the first time that I'm really impressed with a game's graphics. That looks like a real person to me..

I might buy a 360 just for this if only they just take out the jetpacks mechanic from the game...


----------



## Slice (Sep 27, 2012)

Halo games always look way better on screenshots than ingame.

That said the graphics are still possibly the best ever seen on the 360 and November 6th cant come fast enough.


----------



## Augors (Sep 27, 2012)

THE GAME IS DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEE


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyufoYDexPs[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzXNRfuzLcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 28, 2012)

..........


........


.....

....

...

..

.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> This maybe the first time that I'm really impressed with a game's graphics. That looks like a real person to me..
> 
> I might buy a 360 just for this if only they just take out the jetpacks mechanic from the game...



It isn't that impressive. 

Just wait until you see what will be possible on the next gen consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

It is impressive when you think about the fact that the Xbox360 has been around for 2 presidential administrations . How many things have happened since 2005 to today? A shit ton bro, like world changing stuff.


And the hardware still pumps out extra fine visuals. That's called badass bro


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to KSA soon and will be staying there for a year and its a sad thing that I cant bring my PS3. Though my dad said that there are shops that sells 360 so I think I'll get one of those and play this shit. I've never played any of the sequels after playing the original one years ago. 

And yes the graphics is really impressive its like a combination of Uncharted 3 + Mass Effect 3 especially when we are talking about character models.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

get reach, its super cheap today and extra fine


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Will do once I get there.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 28, 2012)

Augors said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzXNRfuzLcw[/YOUTUBE]



lol dat aim 

The Ghost and Banshee look great and sound real fierce.  

Return of Valhalla is good news.  It was a great multiplayer map for all gametypes...especially CTF

This video all but confirms that Ragnarok is Valhalla V2

[YOUTUBE]y-TYfU5rLOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

So Spartans became Norse now?


----------



## MessiahZach (Sep 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It is impressive when you think about the fact that the Xbox360 has been around for 2 presidential administrations . How many things have happened since 2005 to today? A shit ton bro, like world changing stuff.
> 
> 
> And the hardware still pumps out extra fine visuals. That's called badass bro





*Spoiler*: __ 





> There's no debate! Xbox LIVE is the place for all your election coverage. Because when Xbox LIVE Rewards members watch three of four presidential or vice-presidential debates on Election 2012 on Xbox LIVE, they'll get a free Halo 4 Warrior Avatar Armor. No matter your party, it's always a party with Xbox LIVE Rewards. Tune in today and make your country proud!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxRFBC3NfeE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2012)

Tridyrium got the whole fuckin remix album uploaded! Holy shiet.

yesyesyesyesyesyes


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2012)

Seeing these impressive visuals on the 360 makes me wonder how amazing the next Halo game will look on the next gen Xbox.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I love the techno version of the Halo 4 theme song





Kagutsuchi said:


> Anyone know the song?


Here is the full track of the Covenant Weapons trailer.


----------



## trollface (Sep 29, 2012)

I just tried to go back and play through all the halos starting with CE. God, the graphics, the ammount of time and cheapness required to play through legendary, the clunky feel, I didnt get past the second stage before i said screw this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2012)

Which Xbox360 is better? The slim one or the fat one they call Jasper model? Sorry I'm a noob in regards to 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2012)

^ Get the slim model by default. Its quieter, more energy efficient, does everything the other model does, and, the Jasper model's failure rate is 41 percent, while the Slim model's failure rate is 13%(about the level of the PS3 failure rate)

Also Trollface,

How did you 'just try' and go back and play all halo's   I find them extremely playable even today, although bungie halo has always had its hit or miss stages. 

"Library", "Cortana", like every arbiter level ever. Gee i wonder why they all have to do with flood?


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

Library is probably my second favorite Halo map period.  Playing that map on Legendary with a friend is an absolute blast.  Hopefully Halo 4 will have an equally awesome map.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 29, 2012)

My first 360 was a Zephyr, it was garbage...got RRoD at least 3 times.  Good thing MS repaired this for free.  I have a 360 Elite (Jasper), had it for years now and it still runs perfectly.  But if your going to buy new, get the Slim.  Good sleek look, quieter and runs smoother.

Two Betrayals and The Truth and Reconciliation were my favs for CE.  I could run that Campaign all the time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Get the slim model by default. Its quieter, more energy efficient, does everything the other model does, and, the Jasper model's failure rate is 41 percent, while the Slim model's failure rate is 13%(about the level of the PS3 failure rate)
> 
> Also Trollface,
> 
> ...


Mine hasn't failed yet.


----------



## Eki (Sep 30, 2012)

Why the hell are you calling them 'Zephyr' and 'Jasper'?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Cause it means a lot with the OG 360 in regards to failure rate, knowing the names of those revisions can mean the difference between being sold a broken POS and a working product.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mine hasn't failed yet.



And i had a Xenon up until last year when i sold it and i never had an issue with it, and their failure rate was 58%, the highest the 360 has ever had. Again, yours not failing doesn't mean much, because the failure rate was not 100%. So x amount of of consoles of your type had faulty hardware inside of them, and like mine, yours just happened not to.  Its pretty bad when you have half your manufactured consoles faulty.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Cause it means a lot with the OG 360 in regards to failure rate, knowing the names of those revisions can mean the difference between being sold a broken POS and a working product.
> 
> 
> 
> And i had a Xenon up until last year when i sold it and i never had an issue with it, and their failure rate was 58%, the highest the 360 has ever had. Again, yours not failing doesn't mean much, because the failure rate was not 100%. So x amount of of consoles of your type had faulty hardware inside of them, and like mine, yours just happened not to.  Its pretty bad when you have half your manufactured consoles faulty.


I flipped a coin on mine.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2012)

Stole this from another forum lol.



> So the sparkast dropped and they let loose some very interesting info on some of the new weapons and AAs.
> 
> So in general, halo 4 plays something like 15% faster than reach. This is because everyone has sprint, as a result, one of the big challenges was in balancing weapons for the new flow. The old weapon balance dind't work with everyone moving around as they can now. Early builds were so frenetic that they approached COD levels of easy to kill. (never explicitly stated but its quite obvious)
> 
> ...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 1, 2012)

*New map Ragnarok, recreation of halo 3 map Valhala. *


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 1, 2012)

Valhalla! Awesome!

So many fond memories of slaloming around missles with the warthog.


----------



## Slice (Oct 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mine hasn't failed yet.



My xbox is still running and its really old.

Everytime i push the power button i get really nervous and hope that it will turn on. 



Inuhanyou said:


> "Library", "Cortana", like every arbiter level ever. Gee i wonder why they all have to do with flood?



'Cortana' is the worst level ever created in the history of first person shooters.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Never really cared for Valhala.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kg-gspVSjak[/YOUTUBE]

I want a Mantis


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2012)

aw man, that Mantis teabag. xD


----------



## MessiahZach (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]C2T0ElMXNRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

It's going to be fun to take down those mechas.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

Halo 4 is looking mighty fine. Hope i don't offend anybody by saying this is possibly going to be one of the best games of this holiday season


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

It might just end up being the best game of the holiday season.  There's just a lot of promising stuff in the game.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Halo 4 is looking mighty fine. Hope i don't offend anybody by saying this is possibly going to be one of the best games of this holiday season



I think you're right, it will be the best FPS at least. It's my most anticipated game this holiday. Too bad I won't have as much time to play this as I used to.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> [YOUTUBE]C2T0ElMXNRk[/YOUTUBE]



Is it just me or is the player's aim looks kinda off? I mean, he emptied a full clip on the other guy and failed to kill him, not to mention the guy he was shooting killed him in return. 

I hope they remove jetpacks and just replace it with those mechs and jets whatever you call it. I really hate jetpacks. Its the corniest, lamest piece of crap mechanic I've ever seen in an FPS game.


----------



## Augors (Oct 1, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> [YOUTUBE]C2T0ElMXNRk[/YOUTUBE]


EVERYBODY....IT'S A GUNDAM!


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol, that clearly isn't a gundam.  It's more akin to those mechas from Mechwarrior.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually, its a metal gear


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks more like a mecha from Mechwarrior.


----------



## Augors (Oct 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> Lol, that clearly isn't a gundam.  It's more akin to those mechas from Mechwarrior.


Don't kill my dream.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

> If you need a caffeine and sugar buzz to go along with the action in Halo 4, Microsoft has teamed up with PepsiCo once again with a Mountain Dew and Doritos promotion where you can start earning double XP now for the Xbox 360 shooter.
> 
> Halo 4 players can create an account at DewXP.com or DoritosXP.com where they will be able to redeem codes from specially marked packages of Mountain Dew or Doritos. These codes will unlock double XP matches for Halo 4 once the game launches on November 6.
> 
> ...





I don't like such things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

I like promotional tie ins  free advertising


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Microsoft certainly likes it because they get money for them.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

Horrible junk food is horrible. I would never waste money on such shenanigans


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

What if its tasty though


----------



## Joker J (Oct 2, 2012)

heylove said:


> Never really cared for Valhala.



Lol How dare you, You never had a good time in Valhala on Big team mode... good times. Mostly fun due to listening to arguments on the team and stuff.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMQUG9WHnJI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm sorry, i can't deny it anymore. I tried to deny it over and over again. But from what i've seen today my only conclusion is that this game is going to suck


*Spoiler*: __ 



 every other game coming out in november into a vacuum and then throw that vacuum into the sun and then throw that sun into a black hole due to its awesome


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 5, 2012)

The Mantis in campaign mode?! Hell yeah. That is awesome.

*EDIT:* is it just me, or does the Mantis in campaign mode look slightly different from the one in Valhalla?



heylove said:


> Lol, that clearly isn't a gundam.  It's more akin to those mechas from Mechwarrior.



Eh... it has the same cold, industrial feel as the 'Mechwarrior' mechs--but the overall mechanic structure looks more similar to a Metal Gear than anything else.

Speaking of Gundam--when are we finally going to see human-shaped mechs in a Western title? Monolith Studios should totally do an updated version of 'Shogo: Mobile Armor Division.'


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 5, 2012)

What's this Forward Unto Dawn video I'm reading about?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2012)

I kind of miss X-Play. Damn you DirectTV!


----------



## Augors (Oct 5, 2012)

IT'S OUT!


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2012)

I was just about to ask when Forward Unto Dawn starts, then I find that it's out. Awesome day.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

Seems bulkier than the one in multiplayer.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2012)

The game looks so beautiful... I don't understand how such hardware on the xbox 360 can create this. I anticipate 360s blowing up from this game.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 5, 2012)

And thats why this game requires 8gb of your harddrive.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2012)

Augors said:


> IT'S OUT!



Why, why, why am I at work!? WHY!? 


I want to see this so badly!!


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

Neji said:


> The game looks so beautiful... I don't understand how such hardware on the xbox 360 can create this. I anticipate 360s blowing up from this game.



Developers have learned to optimize the 360 extremely well.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 5, 2012)

Youtube version:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfJVgXBfSH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neji (Oct 6, 2012)

heylove said:


> Developers have learned to optimize the 360 extremely well.


Not all, Battlefield looks like shit on Xbox, comparing to PC and even PS3. Still looks great don't get me wrong but you can definitely tell the difference. I would love to see Halo 4 run on a high powered machine rather than a (what is it 7 years old?) old mediocre piece of technology that's long overdue for a refresh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

Neji said:


> Not all, Battlefield looks like shit on Xbox, comparing to PC and even PS3. Still looks great don't get me wrong but you can definitely tell the difference. I would love to see Halo 4 run on a high powered machine rather than a (what is it 7 years old?) old mediocre piece of technology that's long overdue for a refresh.



Reading this tells me you don't know how game development works.

Keyword is optimization. Halo 4 looks as great as it does because 343 has combined all of the strengths of the 360 architecture into one game and use it to its maximum potential. They can do this because it is a single platform game and don't need to worry about multiple sku's on PC and PS3 and actually making the game work on those wildly different configurations.

You can't even begin to compare a multiplatform game to an exclusive in terms of what results can be achieved for a game. Or are you saying that things like God Of War 3 or TLOU or Beyond Two Souls, or Killzone 3 should technically be impossible because BF3 on PS3 doesn't look anywhere near as good as any of those games? And to be clear, PS3 and 360 SKU's of BF3 are virtually the same when you install the texture pack.


----------



## dream (Oct 6, 2012)

Neji said:


> Not all, Battlefield looks like shit on Xbox, comparing to PC and even PS3. Still looks great don't get me wrong but you can definitely tell the difference. I would love to see Halo 4 run on a high powered machine rather than a (what is it 7 years old?) old mediocre piece of technology that's long overdue for a refresh.



Basically what Inu said.  Most developers won't put forth the effort to optimize a multiplatform game fully for one or more consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

Not only won't they, but many times its difficult or almost impossible, if not completely impossible. That's what happened with Bayonetta for example. Platinum concentrated all of their power into creating a game for the 360 using all of its power and architecture, and then had to transplant that game onto PS3 with its much lower ram count and much less powerful GPU. They didn't think they could do it and so they sent it to Sega's studio for porting thinking they could do it better, only for Sega to butcher it and have it running at half the framerate the entire game.


----------



## Neji (Oct 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Reading this tells me you don't know how game development works.
> 
> Keyword is optimization. Halo 4 looks as great as it does because 343 has combined all of the strengths of the 360 architecture into one game and use it to its maximum potential. They can do this because it is a single platform game and don't need to worry about multiple sku's on PC and PS3 and actually making the game work on those wildly different configurations.
> 
> You can't even begin to compare a multiplatform game to an exclusive in terms of what results can be achieved for a game. Or are you saying that things like God Of War 3 or TLOU or Beyond Two Souls, or Killzone 3 should technically be impossible because BF3 on PS3 doesn't look anywhere near as good as any of those games? And to be clear, PS3 and 360 SKU's of BF3 are virtually the same when you install the texture pack.


That's just an excuse though, developers shouldn't have to be bottle-necked by such hardware limitations. Yeah, it's cool that you can make something look and run very nicely on outdated technology but it's just a crappy mentality to say, this game looks so cool cause we don't have to worry about porting it over multiple platforms. If all gaming consoles were on an even field with hardware these issues wouldn't exist.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

What your saying is not adding up to what i'm saying. I'm merely giving you the reason why Halo 4 looks as good as it does on the 360 when you say it should be technically impossible. 


You on the other hand, are trying to make an argument for why next gen needs to come. And i don't disagree with you that next gen should come quickly to revitalize the industry. But that's not what i was correcting you on.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2012)

What the hell. This shit is coming out until November? Shit should have been out since last month yo.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2012)

Halo 4 is timed to do as much as it can to put a damper on the Wii U's launch.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2012)

Neji said:


> That's just an excuse though, developers shouldn't have to be bottle-necked by such hardware limitations. Yeah, it's cool that you can make something look and run very nicely on outdated technology but it's just a crappy mentality to say, this game looks so cool cause we don't have to worry about porting it over multiple platforms. If all gaming consoles were on an even field with hardware these issues wouldn't exist.



Not everyone gives a shit how "Pretty" a game looks. Plenty of 360 games look great, and this is coming from a guy who owns a PC that can play anything on High. Graphics should be the last thing when it comes to video games. It's important but gameplay, story, replaying it again, ect... mean more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2012)

If that's what you think crazy, then you also agree with me when i say that PC gamers can overreact about how better their games are because they have high end rigs to play their games


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2012)

heylove said:


> Halo 4 is timed to do as much as it can to put a damper on the Wii U's launch.



The Halo series doesn't have that kind of power anymore like it did when the 360 was being launched to sway peeps from buying other consoles and what-not.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> The Halo series doesn't have that kind of power anymore like it did when the 360 was being launched to sway peeps from buying other consoles and what-not.



It's not like Microsoft has anything else to use, this is all that they really do along with that price cut.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2012)

True that.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOJ5lqXXtpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Augors (Oct 10, 2012)

^ adding on to your post

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ-975PcFwA[/YOUTUBE]


343i is fucking killing it right now! My buddha, I think it's safe to say Halo is revived now. This is making COD look kinda of bad right now, but I still give Treyarch credit for making the game look pretty cool.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone been keeping up with the fanmade remixes?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 10, 2012)

New forge maps have great potential!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2012)

*Halo 4 launch trailer (David Fincher, Tim Miller) premiering Oct. 18th​*


> Famed Hollywood Visionaries David Fincher and Tim Miller Team Up with Microsoft to Create ?Halo 4? Launch Trailer
> 
> Today Microsoft and 343 Industries announced renowned Hollywood director David Fincher (?Fight Club,? ?The Social Network,? ?The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?) as executive producer and acclaimed visual effects lead Tim Miller (?Scott Pilgrim vs. the World,? ?The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?) as the director of the launch trailer for the most anticipated blockbuster game of the year, ?Halo 4.? In partnership with 343 Industries and agency twofifteenmccann, Fincher and Miller will help deliver an emotionally-charged look at the backstory of ?Halo?s? iconic hero, the Master Chief.
> 
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't wait for the explosions.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

Augors said:


> 343i is fucking killing it right now! My buddha, I think it's safe to say Halo is revived now. This is making COD look kinda of bad right now, but I still give Treyarch credit for making the game look pretty cool.



I'm going to be disappointed if this game isn't more popular than COD on the 360.  It's doing so much fantastic stuff that it deserves to be more successful than COD which rarely changes.


----------



## EJ (Oct 10, 2012)

why

why

why do they milk.


----------



## Neji (Oct 10, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm going to be disappointed if this game isn't more popular than COD on the 360.  It's doing so much fantastic stuff that it deserves to be more successful than COD which rarely changes.


Black Ops 2 has such a sick looking Zombie mode though. I'm better at CoD, but I kind of hate it now. I was never very good at Halo, always around a 1.4 K/D and I especially sucked in Reach, I hated what they did to the combat. I may attempt to make Halo 4 my main competitive MP game this time around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

This looks worse than a PS1 game seriously


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wlfxpd9uQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wlfxpd9uQs[/YOUTUBE]



Decent trailer.

Inu, what are you talking about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

I was talking about PS1  and how much this game looks less than its games graphically. You can't even tell what Chief is supposed to be under all that HDR, lens flare and bloom


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2012)

Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 11, 2012)

it all looks the same to me. as long as it doesn't look like atari i will complain about other things. started Reach again just so I can remember what is what.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

heylove said:


> Now you're just being silly.



ITS WHAT I DO BEST


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I was talking about PS1  and how much this game looks less than its games graphically. You can't even tell what Chief is supposed to be under all that HDR, lens flare and bloom


That's the point, when he takes his helmet off you can't see his face.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

Or its simply replaced with another helmet via Halo 1 hack


----------



## Eki (Oct 11, 2012)

Halo is more team orientated than CoD. In Halo you can't just run around herping and derping and getting 40-5 K/D's

I watched that Forward Unto Dawn video and that shit was pretty sick. I always loved the way they made live action scenes for Halo.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kxe-OiyaIZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Augors (Oct 12, 2012)

EP 2 is out




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shout out to Frank for being the Janitor in this episode. lol


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 12, 2012)

Augors said:


> EP 2 is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youtube link

[YOUTUBE]K56gSEJ6IGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neji (Oct 12, 2012)

Watching that shit right after class.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 12, 2012)

So the game has been leaked, prepare yourselves if you don't want to be spoiled. I personally can't wait for the spoilers.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> So the game has been leaked, prepare yourselves if you don't want to be spoiled. I personally can't wait for the spoilers.



I want them spoilers now, can't wait to see how Cortana has progressed by the end of the game.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2012)

Legendary ending is already out


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

yeah i saw that too before MS took it down :/ microsoft has to make sure not to put out retail disks in shops before official release date next time, or atleast do it much closer to release, we have almost a month left


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Damn it! Cant find any suitable link with the Halo 4 legendary ending


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

That's all you'll get from me  I know all there is to know now


----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2012)

Loving this Forward Unto Dawn series. Production value is good.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's all you'll get from me  I know all there is to know now



Just pm me everything. 

Why would u think I would settle for a freckled fuck


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

Cause your looking at the main character of a decade's worth of franchise 


Nobody disrespects the chief bitch


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Cause your looking at the main character of a decade's worth of franchise
> 
> 
> Nobody disrespects the chief bitch



So what, I want it all!

L


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Inu, PM me everything you have. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

Ehm, nu


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Watching a livestream of the Halo 4.  Hopefully it isn't taken down anytime soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

well i tried to keep it spoiler free, but it didn't work. I tried 343, i really did


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> well i tried to keep it spoiler free, but it didn't work. I tried 343, i really did



Probably best to just remove my link in any case.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a shame the livestream guy keeps dieing on easy mode.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

beh, i can't believe it leaked so early though, the floodgates have yet to open at this rate. really a big failure of oversight for microsoft


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

That guy sucks at aiming. 

Inu, it really is.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know if this is the earliest leak ever, but it might be a record for halo.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> beh, i can't believe it leaked so early though, the floodgates have yet to open at this rate. really a big failure of oversight for microsoft



Games that are expected to ship large numbers need to start shipping well in advance for logistical (and probably financial) reasons. You can fault MS for a lot of things but there's not much they could have done about this.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 13, 2012)

Someone got a link, pretty pls?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Sent you a pm, guy isn't doing much right now.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish that someone better was doing the livestream.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> I wish that someone better was doing the livestream.



At least he is doing it, but yeah he is struggling far to much, if this was at least on Normal I wouldn't be bitching about it to much.



> Thanks to both of you.



No problem


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

This guy is just going in circles.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, I got bored after 5 minutes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd like the livestream as well

Edit: If he sucks....then I'll pass


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Its still worth the watch if you want spoilers, the guy is just terrible at the game.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a bit amusing to watch him blunder around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

Alien said:


> Games that are expected to ship large numbers need to start shipping well in advance for logistical (and probably financial) reasons. You can fault MS for a lot of things but there's not much they could have done about this.



yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> It's a bit amusing to watch him blunder around.



Its kind of like watching a slighter better younger sibling or cousin play the game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

It's way too choppy for me to watch.....I cannot wait to buy this though!!!


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Jesus christ, it happened again


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Did that guy's computer just crap out on him?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the second time its happened, it will get fixed, the amount of time is unknown though.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my, my suspicion about something has been confirmed from the looks of it. 

343's got balls.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Alien said:


> Oh my, my suspicion about something has been confirmed from the looks of it.
> 
> 343's got balls.




*Spoiler*: __ 




I am currently like they are doing the Diadact, basically saying "you guys can't even kill the Covenant, your race is shit." 




Stream is back online


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really liking Didact, pretty awesome speech and armor.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow. This guy sucks...


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So the Sparten 4 are around now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That seems to be the case




I really need to buy the last, like 5 novels. I haven't read anything since Ghosts of Onyx.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 they just confirmed they do have Sparten 4's now, I was so confused why Chief wasn't towering over everyone. Why didn't the one girl have her mask on, the helmet is the most important part about a Sparten, unless thats changed now. 




I also need to catch up, but those lore threads on /v/ have kept me uptodate.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

I need to check those threads out then


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

I must say that I like the level designs for the most part.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

Honestly, I'll be so pissed if I don't see a Halo movie done before I die. There is SO much lore to draw from for it to be a bad movie. It has it's own universe for Christ's sake. An legitimate universe.


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Gotta love that driver's path-finding AI.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

I lol'd heartily when he killed himself, Cortana screaming rape certainly helped.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Halo 4, more like Baylo 4. 
(I've never really been a huge supporter of halo especially the books, but I thought 3 was good. 4 looks to be a huge improvement.)


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

The books are the best part about the series, it really changes your perspective of the Halo universe when reading them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> The books are the best part about the series, it really changes your perspective of the Halo universe when reading them.


It just makes it more inconsistent with the games for me.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost all of the other Spartans besides John had their face showed at some point in various adaptations. The whole "man in the mask" thing is sort of his trademark alone.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the other Spartans besides John had their face showed at some point in various adaptations. The whole "man in the mask" thing is sort of his trademark alone.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It just seems stupid to me, the most important part of the armor being off.

 I am talking about when they first met up after combat, not when they had time to cool down and talk







> It just makes it more inconsistent with the games for me.



Do you mean it makes the games more inconsistent, or it makes it inconsistent with your knowledge of the series?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes the games more inconsistent.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think so, the books expand on the games and more, 343 is making a effort into incorporating the lore into the series, which was plainly obvious from the stream I have been watching.

The stream is over, guy beat the game.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Tread carefully


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It took him roughly 6 hours to beat the game, this was on the easiest difficulty, with a quite a few deaths.

I am at work so I missed quite a bit, but from what I have seen 343 did a good job on the game, till that ending, I didn't know what the hell was going on and didn't make any sense and was too over dramatic. I do like the extremely bold move of killing off Cortana, makes me wonder how they are going to go about the rest of the trilogy.

Diadacts intro scene was favorite part so far. I have mixed feelings on the new guns, while they look awesome, I have a feeling they won't play as well as they look.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I don't think so, the books expand on the games and more, 343 is making a effort into incorporating the lore into the series, which was plainly obvious from the stream I have been watching.
> 
> The stream is over, guy beat the game.
> 
> ...


Masterchief has a jetpack suddenly, but doesn't in 2 and 3 and then does again.
That's the kind of thing I'm talking about that occurs when adding more to it.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

> Masterchief has a jetpack suddenly, but doesn't in 2 and 3 and then does again.
> That's the kind of thing I'm talking about that occurs when adding more to it.



Slight spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jet packs are a armor mod in the game, the first teaser cut scene isn't canon


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I really need to buy the last, like 5 novels. I haven't read anything since Ghosts of Onyx.



I'm pretty sure you will rage with Glasslands. I wanted to smack Karen Traviss with her own book while screaming _"KEEP THEM IN CHARACTER"_ and "GODAMMIT! SHE SHOULD HAVE DIED WITH THAT!". 

Worst Halo novel since The Flood, but sadly a must read if you want to get the complete background of Halo 4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Slight spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Then why tease it like it is.
They also put it in the first one's remake didn't they?


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I don't think so, the books expand on the games and more, 343 is making a effort into incorporating the lore into the series, which was plainly obvious from the stream I have been watching.
> 
> The stream is over, guy beat the game.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Wtf spoilers_ 



They killed off Cortana?  Fuck this game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah...i didn't like that at all. It might put me off what's supposed to happen next. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chief isn't that interesting a fellow on his own to support this, for me it was always chief and cortana


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah...i didn't like that at all. It might put me off what's supposed to happen next.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's exactly how I feel.  Cortana by was far the most interesting character in the series for me.  If she is removed from the series then my interest in the story plummets.  Ever since I learned about AI rampancy in the series I've always been interested in Cortana's fate...her "death" should have been in the last game if they wanted to off her. :/

Hopefully she somehow survives.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm most concerned that it took him 6 hours to complete, seems a bit COD to only take that long with a bunch of deaths, hopefully it will feel more fulfilling on a harder difficulty.  

Killing Cortana is just not right, she's probably the more beloved than the chief among fans, I mean the Chief is simply a bit dull, Cortana is the one that gave life to overall experience I felt, part of the reason why Halo 3 felt emptier to me compared to CE and 2.   I won't completely judge it until I experience it, but it still seems disappointing to me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

Well typically, Spartans don't remove their helmets unless there's only other Spartans around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We can only hope something like that happens, that something happens that preserves her somehow. Although i'm not exactly betting on it if you know what i mean :/


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> We can only hope something like that happens, that something happens that preserves her somehow. Although i'm not exactly betting on it if you know what i mean :/




*Spoiler*: __ 



It feels a bit too final in this case. 

Still, here's hoping that possibly fan reaction could have 343's mind about what to do with Cortana.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's entire plausible that John found a jetpack either in the ship he was on when he crash landed or on the surface of the planet somehow later on, isn't it? Mod or no, I don't think it violates the established lore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's entire plausible that John found a jetpack either in the ship he was on when he crash landed or on the surface of the planet somehow later on, isn't it? Mod or no, I don't think it violates the established lore.



[YOUTUBE]Y9iQiHNXgMU[/YOUTUBE]
He goes into the pod with no jetpack, suddenly jetpack when he comes out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

That's not a jetpack. Those are thrusters on his suit. Completely different.


----------



## Augors (Oct 13, 2012)

I missed the leak story!?!?!?!? >_>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's not a jetpack. Those are thrusters on his suit. Completely different.


Thrusters jetpack.
Same thing, he didn't have it in 3.
He just kind floated himself around,


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

Does whether he have thrusters or not REALLY make a difference? No, it doesn't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

So apparently 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 343 had a problem with Chief only being separated from the other spartans because of how lucky he was and how normal a character he has(relatively) been, and so made him the second coming of humanity's evolution by altering him with superior DNA from the Didact, crazy stuff.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Does whether he have thrusters or not REALLY make a difference? No, it doesn't.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Does it matter if Cortana died? No it doesn't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 which other spartans are you referring to? Spartan 4's are in huge supply, they have no genetic modifications at the outset, they're just normal humans putting on a technologically advanced suit


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter if Cortana died? No it doesn't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> which other spartans are you referring to? Spartan 4's are in huge supply, they have no genetic modifications at the outset, they're just normal humans putting on a technologically advanced suit


  The ones that can't put on said suit without all of the bones in their body breaking without modifications of course.
No one should be able to wear what chief  has without modifications.


Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda is, hence the not so  positive response to it. And knowing the basic history leading up to the  original Halo should tell you how important Cortana  was.


The ability to fly anytime is pretty important, could have changed lots of things.
Like being in time to save people or the drama that often happens when he has to jump something.
Airtime cuts sooooo much time off travel time
Time is the most relevant thing to any plot.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't get the idea that he could fly. But I haven't watched the trailer since E3. I thought it was just like a boost to help him maneuver through zero gravity (even though he didn't have it in H3, it wouldn't have affected things too much). Besides I think someone mentioned that it was only in the trailer anyway.

And I'm not sure how advanced the S-IV  suits are, but I thought the humans were modified for that suit as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I didn't get the idea that he could fly. But I haven't watched the trailer since E3. I thought it was just like a boost to help him maneuver through zero gravity (even though he didn't have it in H3, it wouldn't have affected things too much). Besides I think someone mentioned that it was only in the trailer anyway.
> 
> And I'm not sure how advanced the S-IV  suits are, but I thought the humans were modified for that suit as well.


Chief's suit weights a good bit 1 ton wasn't it, maybe half I forget.
They had jetpacks in reach and thrusters in this one don't forget, so it really isn't that much of a stretch.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2012)

Either way it's too heavy for a soldier to move around in most likely lol. And that is true. Could just chalk it up as a retcon of sorts.

Anyone here looking to play multiplayer/custom matches when this thing comes out? I think after campaign, custom games or forge with friends is the next best thing.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So apparently
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait what, does that explain how he survived the Nuke? As I said, I missed half stream last night and you can pm the details if you want.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So apparently
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I preferred it when he was just a "lucky" guy.  This next step for humanity's evolution doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Its like going from "good old hardwork" Naruto to "messiah chosen one" Naruto  And i really poo poo'ed Kishi for doing that    i still want to keep following halo, so i guess i'll have to get used to the change.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't see how being ridiculously, almost magically lucky is any less of an asspull as being "chosen". At all. Chief never worked any harder than the other Spartans, it's always been a given that he was "special" they just chose to use the word lucky instead.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 14, 2012)

Did you even read The Fall of Reach? He was incredible average, but he worked his ass off and had that reality warping luck. I don't see the problem with calling him lucky, its just acknowledged plot armor.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

John was anything but average. Do not confuse him being very well-rounded with being average, the former is true. And he didn't work any harder than his peers did, that was never implied. I don't see the problem with calling him 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"the next step in evolution" or whatever as opposed to lucky, as  "its just acknowledged plot armor" in a sense.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2012)

Read some spoilers on the plot and i dont like what i saw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cortana


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> Read some spoilers on the plot and i dont like what i saw.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


After what happened in 3 it should be expected.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2012)

Interrestingly, since i played every Halo game so far but only read one of the books (Fall of Reach) - and that only after completing all games - i am more attached to Cortana as a character than to the chief. Him being the silent hero with her constantly talking to him, i like that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

Slice said:


> Interrestingly, since i played every Halo game so far but only read one of the books (Fall of Reach) - and that only after completing all games - i am more attached to Cortana as a character than to the chief. Him being the silent hero with her constantly talking to him, i like that.


Cortana is just a more attractive Navi.


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2012)

Navi gave me a lifelong hatred for any combination of the words "Hey" "look" and "listen". 

Their basic concept as a guide to the hero might be the same but given the technical possibilities i really liked the parts she plays in the story (especially in H: CE). During most of Halo 3 i just wanted to get her back simply to have her give advice and talk to the chief again.
The silent guy doing all the hard work and his partner the AI for information gathering and intelligence making the complete package.

Its one of the reasons i dislike them making Cortana more "sexy" with each game, to me (while she effectively is a copy of a civilian) was just as well a soldier as the chief. Trying to get the job done no matter what. Her appearance just distracts from that fact.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

She's also a blue hologram who doesn't have any skin, IDGAF


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope she somehow is preserved or there's at least a replacement. I don't want a game with just Chief


----------



## Slice (Oct 14, 2012)

I expect major fan backlash, then 343i rubbing their hands going "just as planned" giving us the resolution to it in Halo 5.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Also according to things i've heard 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Cortana tells chief she loves him just before she dies


 which makes this resolution sit even worse in my mind. How can it be let go just like that? Metastability would solve everything


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

Isn't there plans to make this game go until Halo 10? Can the story last that long without turning into shit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

^ Wtf? This is the final trilogy bro, 343 has said as much, they intend for it to go on for about 10 years if that's what you mean


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Halo 4 is the beginning of a new trilogy, so yes I don't doubt it can last.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

I read that Microsoft acquired the domains for Halo 7, 8 and 9 already, that means something, no?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

I guess it just means if they want to make more games they can.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

Makes sense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I read that Microsoft acquired the domains for Halo 7, 8 and 9 already, that means something, no?



They filed a trademark yeah, but that means nothing in terms of actually making a game. They probably did it to protect the brand. Activision did the same thing with space warfare, and modern warfare 4 5 6 7 and 8 as well as aquatic warfare, they aren't making any of those games


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't doubt if CoD went on like that, considering they make a game every (other) year.


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd want to see a Halo Wars 2 sometime between this current Halo generation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

Me too, I thoroughly enjoyed Wars.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 14, 2012)

Aquatic warfare? rofl


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

inorite


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Me too, I thoroughly enjoyed Wars.


I remember when I played that nonstop. My team was in the top 100 for a few weeks straight. I think overall by the time we stopped playing we were each ranked in the 600s. My Prophet was somewhere in the top 300. Friend was a top 50 Anders. I know it's a simple RTS but I still find it impressive we were that good.

It was my best personal leaderboard stats I've gotten in a popular game, I want that again.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 14, 2012)

@EBF - Wow, those are fuck'n sick shots!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

If that CG aint the tits bro...


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

Wait, are the people CG too?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, are the people CG too?


yes          .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

all of that is CG including the models


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also according to things i've heard
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If true, fuck you 343.  Fuck you.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If that CG aint the tits bro...



Makes you wonder just how much money went into this game when SpOps, a replacement to firefight, gets that amount of quality in its cutscenes.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Makes you wonder just how much money went into this game when SpOps, a replacement to firefight, gets that amount of quality in its cutscenes.



I'm suspecting that at least $50 million went into making the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

I also heard that that CG is in house, meaning 343, a team only created a few years ago, is on par with or better than CGI veterans like Visual works, which is SE's CG studio


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Microsoft did well in hiring some of the best people in the industry.


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

I ordered the Limited Edition a few days ago, I got lucky and Amazon restocked and sold out again almost right away. If you're trying to get the LE keep checking up on Amazon cause I believe it's sold out like.. everywhere.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Are so many people hyped for this game? That's crazy dude


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Are so many people hyped for this game? That's crazy dude



I think that's its been so long since Halo 3 that some people have forgotten how popular it was.


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

Shit, even Reach sold out a month early.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2012)

I told my brother to preorder it immediately. He better.


----------



## Augors (Oct 15, 2012)

People....why are we not adding each other? We need to play together like customs, co-op story and Spartan Ops...

My GT: Augors

AAAAADDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 15, 2012)

Augors said:


> People....why are we not adding each other? We need to play together like customs, co-op story and Spartan Ops...
> 
> My GT: Augors
> 
> AAAAADDDDDDDDD!



I'll add you later ....... GT: Google 4 win. 

I'll definitely be down for some Co-op SpOps. 

Edit: lol, messed up.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 15, 2012)

I was worried that Halo 4 would be an unnecessary, bland sequel that will tarnish the series for the sake of making money. Should I (and every other fan in existence because we all thought that at some point) punch myself in the gut or should I fly to 343 studios and have one of them do it themselves? 

Heype.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 15, 2012)

GT: Sn1peM1k3

I think, I'll edit it later if it's different. I'm probably not buying gold until december, but still feel free to add. I need some Halo people to play with.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 15, 2012)

"Like a Traaaaaain" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMWkiT1gy_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't see that guy there at all


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Halo 4 360's first true HD shooter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2012)

First Halo game in HD, what a treat


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2012)

inorite? After 6-7 years of the 360's lifespan...


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> "Like a Traaaaaain"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMWkiT1gy_4[/YOUTUBE]



Heh, pretty awesome advertisement.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 15, 2012)

Like a train announcment for gamestop is brilliant


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hell, I got all Halos aside from ODST.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 15, 2012)

This will be a fantastic game. It's looks beautiful and the idea is fantastic. Hopefully 343i don't destroy the franchise's appeal with the next three games.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 15, 2012)

Artic camo with the black visor and i'm set!


----------



## Neji (Oct 15, 2012)

Fuck Gamestop, I do my shit Amazon now.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to echo others sentiments when it comes to this game, I originally thought it would be a decent shooter, but that I wouldn't really care that much.  I knew that the people 343 brought in were good, but I wondered if they could really understand the soul of Halo, everything that I have seen says yes.

my GT is BluthBananas123


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 17, 2012)

Is the limited edition $99.99 on all the respectable pre-order sites(it was that on Gamestop and the Microsoft shop, Amazon didn't have a price listed)? Seems a bit too pricey for me personally.


----------



## Neji (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't even know what's in it, but I grew up on Halo and would like to have to collectibles. Thing I can think of right now is the Forward Unto Dawn DVD which I really want. Some other memorabilia that I can't think of atm and in game content. Brb looking it up.

EDIT: So it's basically a season pass, DLC content included plus some future release content in the future, which I would have bought anyway. The 90min DVD, making of the game digital content, UNSC Infinity Schematics, Background history on Halo 4/FUD characters and like Avatars, emblems, themes, all the small shit.

$40 extra is a bit pricey for just that but, honestly I love metal cases and the special edition box design. Reach's was ugly, I have a giant stupid thing in my game collection, but all previous Halo LE covers were so nice.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

> In an article that was released a few days ago, we revealed that copies of “Halo 4,” of which is showcased in the slide-show above, have been leaked to consumers over a month prior to the official release date for the game. In response to this, it seems that Microsoft has decided to take action against those that have acquired illegally obtained copies of “Halo 4.”
> 
> This information was revealed by MCVUK on October 15, as news of this situation became available. Through the E-mail that was released by Microsoft, the following information has been given:
> 
> ...





That really sucks for those guys/girls.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 18, 2012)

They were idiots for playing online, they should know what it would entail.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2012)

That's bullshit. Is it really their fault that they were allowed to get the game early?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, well in that case then they deserve it.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> That's bullshit. Is it really their fault that they were allowed to get the game early?



The games as i take it hasn't actually been distibuted to stores yet so the only way they could get their hands on them is by pirating it or by stealing it from a distribution centre. 

Lots of people got Halo3/Reach (and dozens of other high profile games)a week, maybe two weeks early and they weren't banned because MS knew that stores already had them and there's always a couple of stores that start selling way before the release date.

Or like in RES6 case, selling them before Capcom even announced that the game had gone gold.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 18, 2012)

My question was why people thought it would be enjoyable to play the game so early online.

I mean, who else are you going to play? 16 other people at best, and the matches will be constantly the same person. It would get tiring real quick.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

Samehada said:


> My question was why people thought it would be enjoyable to play the game so early online.
> 
> I mean, who else are you going to play? 16 other people at best, and the matches will be constantly the same person. It would get tiring real quick.



I've never had a problem playing the same people in Halo games as long as the other person is good.  Even three or four people would be enough to entertain me for a while.   

That said, this was more than just people playing multiplayer.  Anyone connected to the internet on the 360 was banned even if they didn't play multiplayer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2012)

No tolerance policy was the right one. No stores have Halo 4 yet a month before release, so obviously you've gotta get it through non legal means. Also it also means you have a modded xbox to actually play the thing, which is a double knockout punch for you.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

It's impressive just how much Master Chief has improved graphically over the years.  Still, my favorite suit is the from one CE mainly because of the color.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

> Meltdown is built around a looping layout with upper and lower pathways. The lower path is focused on vehicles (which tend to run loops around the map and perform hit-and-run actions on enemies), and the upper path is focused on infantry (which tend to move across the light bridges into the center combat space and use cover to ambush enemy players or move around the cliff walls and fight at range from the high ground). Throughout the design process, our goal was to make infantry feel on equal footing to vehicles. This is where the tighter vehicle paths, plenty of cover and numerous foot paths come into play. With this in mind, we wanted a level that felt like a large vehicle map while staying the size of a medium infantry map. Unlike the normal large vehicle maps that are usually seen in Halo, the tighter vehicle paths and prevalent infantry areas make it much easier for the player to traverse on foot without feeling vulnerable to snipers and vehicles. It's also possible to run from one side of the map to the other within a short amount of time, similar to other medium-sized maps.
> 
> During the balancing phase, we discovered players were having a hard time knowing if the Mantis was reloading or not from certain distances, because the silhouette remained the same. To address that issue, we decided that it needed some sort of visual feedback to show when the weapons were temporarily down. It was definitely interesting and challenging to decide how we could animate the arms without it sorting into itself at different torso rotations and pitches, or looking like a Jersey Shore fist pump. Once we got the animations down, we found that it was extremely useful to players on foot, because it visually conveys the windows of opportunity infantry has when the Mantis weapon systems are down.
> 
> Overall, it’s slightly similar to the Scorpion tank in terms of health and armor, but it trades firepower for maneuverability, allowing the Mantis to be more agile than the Scorpion when needed. Also like the Scorpion, it is capable of being boarded by enemies and EMPed by a Plasma Pistol charge. One notable difference is that the Mantis is capable of using its weight to deliver a devastating stomp to crush enemies in front of it by pressing the melee button. Time your stomp carefully though, and remember that it’s a risk reward. If you miss and or use it carelessly, you leave yourself open to being boarded.





Anyways, can't wait for the launch trailer.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7dqtgkSWeQ&list=HL1350651737&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2012)

Too late it seems.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2012)

Starry night is still one of the greatest trailers of all time.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

That is a great trailer.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

Eh, can't say that I was too impressed by this trailer though perhaps my expectations were a bit too high.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 19, 2012)

it was a okay trailer ,nothing too OMFG hype level


----------



## Karui (Oct 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending is great. This is what the Covenant should feel like.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbBYG77VeCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, can't say that I was too impressed by this trailer though perhaps my expectations were a bit too high.



Same here I was expecting some thing along the lines of "Starry Night" or "We are ODST" type of hype inducing trailer. This one is just ok :/


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 19, 2012)

Karui said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOOOO! Awesome ending!  

That fuckin elite!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Starry night is still one of the greatest trailers of all time.



OF ALL TIME!




Still, it was good. I liked it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 19, 2012)

FUD episode 3 was amazing.

Also from the trailer ...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh yeah. Chief is a bald guy 100% confirmed. Now I can sleep at nights.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

If you're in the military of course lol.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally saw dominion mode for the first time. It looks awesome, but I'm not too excited about the kill cam


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 19, 2012)

Best product placement ever!!!! ......



What the hell did I just watch? Strip Halo?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 19, 2012)

Holy shit that was  intense. Give me my movie NOW. FUCKING NOW.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Best product placement ever!!!! ......
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell did I just watch? Strip Halo?



That's just terrible.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 20, 2012)

Wa
All this time...I didn't know you were Eternal Goob. Lol.


----------



## Ho1w2ard7 (Oct 21, 2012)

very well!  Perfect!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B76QgnZcgI4&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joker J (Oct 21, 2012)

If that trailer when Master chief is captured actually happens, then i'll assume the spartans 4's surprisingly finds him and bust in there and save his ass from imprisonment... or Cortana some how hacks the system and releases John.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll put my money on Cortana.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 21, 2012)

Or the Arbiter.


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

The less we see of the Arbiter the more happy I will be.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 21, 2012)

He needs to make a cameo at the very least.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QlL2Vbd0-M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXPaBUrnk7A&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrZ_GWo9Llc&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Viral marketing...


----------



## SilentBobX (Oct 22, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Or the Arbiter.



He may be mentioned, but I doubt he'll show up in the game. I'd like to see him again in the future.


*Spoiler*: __ 



After reading Glasslands, he and Hood are trying to negotiate a peace treaty between the Elites and Humans. (He's even cool enough to let a Human researcher, who's fascinated by the Elites, come to Sanghelios to learn more about their race. The guy practically jizz's his pants when he's told he's allowed to by Arbiter.) But some Elites aren't too thrilled with Arbee's decision. Some Elites want him dead, so they're getting others, who aren't loyal to him, together and are planning to kill him. I haven't touched Thursday War yet, but I hear that He's attacked by some Elites during a certain part.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 22, 2012)

This video has to be my favorite when it comes to summarizing the multiplayer. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmOoGucyMNg[/YOUTUBE]
Holy shit the mantis is going to be sick when playing on Valhalla


----------



## Jayden300 (Oct 22, 2012)

don't care what anyone says 343 has done a great job with this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2012)

SilentBobX said:


> He may be mentioned, but I doubt he'll show up in the game. I'd like to see him again in the future.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'd like to see a scene in the final battle with him, just the typical scene where an enemy arises impeding chief's progress, arbiter shows up with a squad of elites "yo I got this, go!", headnod from chief, continue on.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GzfNgUVHo&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

They keep making her ass fatter and fatter.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> They keep making her ass fatter and fatter.



hating on a girl that gains a couple pounds?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

Never said it took away from the experience


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GzfNgUVHo&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty decent trailer. 



> They keep making her ass fatter and fatter.



Side-effect of rampancy.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 23, 2012)

Is invasion mode in this game?


----------



## Augors (Oct 23, 2012)

TWO MORE WEEKS!?!?!?!?


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 24, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Never said it took away from the experience



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1Oom5r-cWY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> They keep making her ass fatter and fatter.



Halo 2 Cortana is best Cortana. 



Its up to your imagination if she is naked or wearing a really tight suit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

Slice said:


> Halo 2 Cortana is best Cortana.
> 
> 
> 
> Its up to your imagination if she is naked or wearing a really tight suit.



there is no imagination as she is simply a hologram of a computer AI in a videogame


----------



## Slice (Oct 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> there is no imagination as she is simply a hologram of a computer AI in a videogame



Admirable statement! 

Still from H3 onwards they overdid it with sexualizing her. Especially with her role reduced to be the damsel in distress.

Trailers and previews for H4 seem to indicate she is back to her old H: CE and H2 form, i approve.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

Slice said:


> Admirable statement!
> 
> Still from H3 onwards they overdid it with sexualizing her. Especially with her role reduced to be the damsel in distress.
> 
> Trailers and previews for H4 seem to indicate she is back to her old H: CE and H2 form, i approve.



I can say which textures and framing I liked more though 
A mix of 2 and 3 yes?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 24, 2012)

Great trailer!



Kagutsuchi said:


> Is invasion mode in this game?



I don't think it was explicitly stated, but I hope it does return.  I'm a huge fan of Invasion, it's a great gametype.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 24, 2012)

New trailer is confirming even more that John is gonna be captured.


----------



## Augors (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zs-S4GC8w0[/YOUTUBE]

Halo Pass > COD Pass.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrzyoAjel0&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2012)

Gawd, looks so much fun.

And I just realized that the radar now shows live friend/foe movement. Is this just for Infinity Slayer, or is it a new thing? Sorry, haven't seen much gameplay vids.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks very good, although you can tell where the "inspirations" from COD came from in infinity slayer


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2012)

One of the only shooters a dude can look forward to the Single-player solely and give zero fucks about multiplayer.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 25, 2012)

This game will be amazing


----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2012)

Pre-ordered my copy. I thought I wouldn't be excited for Halo 4 and just wait till it went on sale or something but said fuck it. It's gonna be the tits pek

Can't wait.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 25, 2012)

So I wonder how they're going to use Smartglass for this game. Just got the app today on my Windows Phone.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 25, 2012)

I pre-ordered the Limited Edition months ago. Looking forward to midnight release #awesome


----------



## Joker J (Oct 25, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrzyoAjel0&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]



@ 4:12 they better fix that crap lol and @ 4:44 Da T-Bag. :ho


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm at a loss of words for how great this game looks.

I don't know if it's the player, but the BR (compared to the DMR) at mid-close range is a monster

@Joker - Yea, that Ghost is OP as hell


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrrzyoAjel0&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]



Looks fun and I'm liking this map.  It's bound to have a hell of a lot of heretic fights.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2012)

For some reason I'm trying to hold back on reading too much up on the game. I want everything to be a surprise. I want my mind to be blown when I play it. All I've really seen is the E3 trailer from last year and this year along with like 10 minutes of gameplay. 

I'm getting more hyped by the day :3

Think I may play Halo 3 though


----------



## SilentBobX (Oct 26, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Think I may play Halo 3 though



Yeah, I'm pretty much doing the same. It's always great to go back and replay a series to get pumped for the next installment. I started with Reach, CE, 2PC, ODST and am about to finish it off with 3. It was kinda tough adjusting to the different controles every time.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2012)

I am fucking stoked for this!

I just received my Halo 4 limited edtion controller from amazon. Now I'll get the soundtrack and hopefully amazon will get more limited edition copies for the game.


----------



## Karui (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ_xn889cSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Light Bringer (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mehaffey got supercombined




This series doesn't fuck around.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2012)

11 more days!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2012)

I must not click on the spoilers. I must not click on the spoilers. I must not click on the spoilers... 

The wait is killing me.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 26, 2012)

For xbox of course


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy shit, Part IV was terrifying. And Chief was a complete badass.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 27, 2012)

watched Forward unto Dawn ep4.


*Spoiler*: __ 



MC just casually punching the locker door and ripping out...awesome. And when he was taking out those Covenant forces with just a Magnum...even more awesome.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2012)

Bit sad that I own a playstation, Halo shits on black ops.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 28, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Bit sad that I own a playstation, Halo shits on black ops.



Normally I would never say one game is worth owning a system, but Halo 4 is the only reason why I'm not selling my xbox right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 29, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> I'm at a loss of words for how great this game looks.
> 
> I don't know if it's the player, *but the BR (compared to the DMR) at mid-close range is a monster*
> 
> @Joker - Yea, that Ghost is OP as hell



I'm assuming/hoping the DMR is better at longer ranges? Hopefully the BR has the advantage in close, the DMR in far, and in the middle they're about equal. 

It'd suck if the DMR was made obsolete by the BR.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

DMR is long range, not as long as sniper but general long range. BR is medium to close range, AR is close range


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 29, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'm assuming/hoping the DMR is better at longer ranges? Hopefully the BR has the advantage in close, the DMR in far, and in the middle they're about equal.
> 
> It'd suck if the DMR was made obsolete by the BR.



Pretty much what Inuhanyou said.  I was just surprised at the clear-cut difference.

The only thing that would make a DMR or BR obsolete is the strength and RoF of the Covenant and Forerunner equivalent weapons.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 29, 2012)

Some good gameplay on Haven......


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIuQ6kln9d4&feature=youtu.be&t=9m43s[/YOUTUBE]



.........

Also if anyone wants to check out some other great Halo 4 gameplay/commentary videos then you should check out BravoMLG's channel.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2012)

that BR 1v1 at 4:00 lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

The more gameplay I see the more I wish that Halo allowed 64 player matches.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 29, 2012)

heylove said:


> The more gameplay I see the more I wish that Halo allowed 64 player matches.



Heck no! Maps to small even if they were large enough it would become a vehicle whore fight so many people every prolly a lot of easy spawn killing, it would just be horrible.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

If I can have a hell of a good time in COD4's maps with 44 players then I can have a hell of a good time in Halo 4 with 64 players.


----------



## Augors (Oct 29, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Some good gameplay on Haven......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Holy shit, you can still jump really high in this game. I'm being back the ninja'd now. The sniping is pretty sick.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSNu-unfMeU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

This shit gonna suck like ODST or is it finally gonna get better?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Are you fucking serious?



Do I look like I'm joking? 

I don't follow the Halo series whatsoever.

I played Halo 3 for a while, and IMO, it was decent.

Played ODST and that shit went to hell. I have not seen videos or gameplay of this game since I lost interest a while ago. 

Thought I'd just drop into a thread specifically _for_ it to see what the apparent 'specialists' had to say about it.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

It's shaping up to be quite possibly the best Halo game to date.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Do I look like I'm joking?
> 
> I don't follow the Halo series whatsoever.
> 
> ...



Everything is pointing to it being the best Halo ever. Probably the best shooter on this console.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Are you fucking serious?





heylove said:


> It's shaping up to be quite possibly the best Halo game to date.



Now was that so hard?


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Everything is pointing to it being the best Halo ever. Probably the best shooter on this console.



I really hope that it manages to surpass the new COD's popularity on the 360.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

heylove said:


> I really hope that it manages to surpass the new COD's popularity on the 360.



It's hard to get an entire group of fan-boys to switch to another game.

Fuckers have a huge fan-base, most of which get butthurt at the mention of another shooter being better, if not on par.

Same can  be said for some of the fan-base of this series.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Everything is pointing to it being the best Halo ever. Probably the best shooter on this console.



Even more so than the classic Halo 2  ?


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's hard to get an entire group of fan-boys to switch to another game.
> 
> Fuckers have a huge fan-base, most of which get butthurt at the mention of another shooter being better, if not on par.
> 
> Same can  be said for some of the fan-base of this series.



I'm aware of that and Halo 4 but apathy for a series can grow especially if its a series as stagnant as COD.  There's a small chance that Halo 4 can overtake BO2.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 30, 2012)

heylove said:


> I really hope that it manages to surpass the new COD's popularity on the 360.



 by quite a bit if that serves as any indication. 

Also...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

And that's the 3 way war that's going on, no? 

This, MW and Battlefield.


----------



## Light Bringer (Oct 30, 2012)

*Spartan Ops - Season 1 Trailer.*



Let us bask in it's prominent glory together.

Edit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDxNJFFiK3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> by quite a bit if that serves as any indication.
> 
> Also...



Probably one of the biggest things with Halo 4 is that it's directly after Halo 3. We thought we had seen the last of Master Chief in Halo 3. It was supposed to be Halo 3: Finish the Fight but obviously that's not how it's going. That's one of the biggest things for me. I've always been a fan of Halo and just seeing it continue linearly makes me happy. Wasn't big fan of ODST and Reach was amazing but I think Halo 4 will kick Reach's ass


----------



## Light Bringer (Oct 30, 2012)

Gentlemen, suit up.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Oct 30, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Some good gameplay on Haven......
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Great gameplay. I'm surprised that this level of play only gave him third place.

Also, I'm amazed at the reload armor ability speed.  When using weapons that need to be reloaded constantly, this ability is extremely clutch.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 30, 2012)

The CG looks absolutely fire.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 30, 2012)

Light Bringer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDxNJFFiK3w[/YOUTUBE]



Looks amazing!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]05-HHB9Rg0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2012)

Waypoint is something that I would never use but it looks pretty nice.


----------



## MCTDread (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so screwed cause Limited Edition appears to be sold out everywhere


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2012)

Waypoint is free and gives you cool exclusives and upcomings. I like it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 30, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> I'm so screwed cause Limited Edition appears to be sold out everywhere


I see nothing in the limited edition that I care about that can't be obtained separately.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2012)

According to this chart, Halo 4 has the 2nd most pre-orders in USA behind Black Ops  



To be honest, I'm a bit surprised Halo hasn't beaten BO2 already. Just interesting to see. Not like it's a competition or anything.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2012)

Coulda sworn Halo 4 was leading in preorders. oh well


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2012)

Nah, Black Ops 2 is multiplatform, so it will always have the edge over Halo in that respect.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2012)

Maybe it was some article title I read that probably said "Halo 4 tops BOII in preorders on Amazon" or something like that. And I don't even know if that's true or not lol.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2012)

Bleach said:


> According to this chart, Halo 4 has the 2nd most pre-orders in USA behind Black Ops
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm a bit surprised Halo hasn't beaten BO2 already. Just interesting to see. Not like it's a competition or anything.



Oh well, it's close enough for the my tastes.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Maybe it was some article title I read that probably said "Halo 4 tops BOII in preorders on Amazon" or something like that. And I don't even know if that's true or not lol.



Yea on Amazon they are above BO2. The problem is there are different sources people can pre-order from. I got mine from Newegg. Then there's Amazon, Bestbuy, gamestop, and other websites. So the numbers aren't _that_ accurate


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 31, 2012)

I got the Limited pre-ordered and paid off.

BRING ON MONDAY NIGHT!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 31, 2012)

Bleach said:


> According to this chart, Halo 4 has the 2nd most pre-orders in USA behind Black Ops
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'm a bit surprised Halo hasn't beaten BO2 already. Just interesting to see. Not like it's a competition or anything.



VGChartz is pretty shitty when it comes to keeping track of video games, especially pre-orders. I wouldn't recommend using that website as a metric. Also on the topic of Blops 2 vs Halo 4, both games are going to top the chartz so either way Ill be happy for Halo 4. 

On the bright-side Halo 4 has already out sold Modern Warfare 3 for Ps3 on amazon for 2012 sales and Halo 4 is not even out yet......


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> VGChartz is pretty shitty when it comes to keeping track of video games, especially pre-orders. I wouldn't recommend using that website as a metric. Also on the topic of Blops 2 vs Halo 4, both games are going to top the chartz so either way Ill be happy for Halo 4.



I think they're alright considering it's impossible to get exact numbers except from the studios themselves. It works to get an answer at least somewhere in the ballpark


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 31, 2012)

Bleach said:


> I think they're alright considering it's impossible to get exact numbers except from the studios themselves. It works to get an answer at least somewhere in the ballpark



For sales maybe but for pre-orders I would have to disagree. I think it was Zelda Skyward sword that had more pre-orders than initial week sales on the site, although on their behalf they did fix it eventually. Also I believe the Gamestop CEO stated that Blops 2 is the most pre-ordered CoD to date but the site has Blops 2 trailing behind MW3 by more than 500,000 units.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Augors (Oct 31, 2012)

is it me, or is everyone bitching about the ranking system?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 1, 2012)

Everybody is live streaming ......



343i Live Stream archive.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAmPbrXnAZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone here going to the Midnight Release?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

MCTDread said:


> Anyone here going to the Midnight Release?


I am!


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)

Multiplayer looks amazing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 1, 2012)

I feel so ashamed...I didn't realize that this game is coming out in less than a week.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 1, 2012)

I went out and got a xbox for this game hahah!.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Gamespot Video Review: 


GS Written Review:


IGN Video / Written: 


High Numbers so far.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2012)

Chief. Chief. Chief.

A decade of dominance. Can't wait to see how this chapter of the story ends.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2012)

Just saw the IGN review and now I'm more pumped than ever. Every passing day I get more pumped than the last!


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2012)

No surprise to see it getting high reviews so far.  A common theme seems to be that Spartan Ops missions aren't too good but that's no big deal.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2012)

From the Gamespot review they said you need a few GB of space on your HDD to install Spartan Ops and War Games and that it's required.... That really sucks. I have like 3GB left on my HDD.


----------



## trollface (Nov 1, 2012)

This series has strung me along long enough! I aint gonna get it until I am good and done with AC3


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2012)

Bleach said:


> From the Gamespot review they said you need a few GB of space on your HDD to install Spartan Ops and War Games and that it's required.... That really sucks. I have like 3GB left on my HDD.


Yup, you need 8gb of space, and I think it's only for War Games. Spartan Ops Season 1 will probably be another few gigs lol.

Only have 1.2gb left. ;_;


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Yup, you need 8gb of space, and I think it's only for War Games. Spartan Ops Season 1 will probably be another few gigs lol.
> 
> Only have 1.2gb left. ;_;



Oh come on that sucks so hard.... I'm gonna have sign in on my roommates 360 then I guess. :/ 

I may have to buy a hard drive + cable D:


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2012)

I was planning on getting a third party 250gb HDD since the MS brand is always expensive and I don't think retailers sell the old HDDs anymore. And I hope I can find a friend who has the cable lol. I'm not spending $7 for something I'm gonna use once.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)

Just use a flash drive, you don't have to save it on your HD.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2012)

But that takes up a usb port and I still use wired controllers lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like a personal problem


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2012)

It always has been! D:


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Just use a flash drive, you don't have to save it on your HD.



Shit you can do that? So can I use an external HDD to store all my saved games and DLCs that take up massive space?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah  you can. You just have to configure it at the options menu. Then when you save and your Xbox asks you to choose your storage device, just select the Flash Drive. It's really simple, and cheap.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like im gonna have to get it


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 1, 2012)

*Chart Moves: 'Halo 4' Sets Record as Highest-Charting Video Game Soundtrack Ever *​


> The Billboard 200: On the Billboard 200 chart this week, all the news seemed to revolve around Taylor Swift and her striking debut at No. 1 with "Red."  The set sold 1.208 million copies in its first week according to Nielsen SoundScan, making it just one of 18 albums to sell a million units in a single week since the firm began tracking sales in 1991.
> 
> But, there was other news on the charts this week -- really! Let's take a look at some of the other movers and shakers on the Billboard 200 and elsewhere:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Why does the memory card microsoft give suck so hard?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 1, 2012)

Because they want you to buy a hard drive.  That's what I ended up doing anyways.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuck guys, as a PC FPS gamer, I'm trying to get into the console fps world. How brutal will the transition be for me?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2012)

I usually prefer FPSs on the PC too, but I can enjoy them on the consoles almost the same. Although, you would really be doing yourself a disservice if you do like FPSs and don't play this game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 1, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Fuck guys, as a PC FPS gamer, I'm trying to get into the console fps world. How brutal will the transition be for me?



Once you get a feel for the controls, it shouldn't be a problem. Not much difference between PC FPS and Console to me.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Fuck guys, as a PC FPS gamer, I'm trying to get into the console fps world. How brutal will the transition be for me?



The controls will probably be the only problem, even on the highest sensitivity setting Halo 3's controls still felt slow.  

You'll get used to it soon enough though.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 2, 2012)

Forward Unto Dawn Part 5!

[YOUTUBE]gULQ5GFIkcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Augors (Nov 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DAT SPARTANS! KELLY! I really love the cinematics of Cortana at the beginning and end.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome web series.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 2, 2012)

FUD has been amazing, 343 did a great job with the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2012)

Agreed. Now I want 4 so bad. I'm trying not to read about it or anything. Focusing on Assassins creed so no spoilers or get to hyped


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll be reading spoilers lol. I'll probably be getting the game a little late.


----------



## Augors (Nov 2, 2012)

If anyone of you are interested, MLG is hosting a Halo 4 tourney through out the week.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 2, 2012)

Augors said:


> If anyone of you are interested, MLG is hosting a Halo 4 tourney through out the week.



Yup, here is the link to the stream if anyone is interested ....


----------



## Bleach (Nov 2, 2012)

FUCK.

My Xbox, after 5 years of service gave me my first RRoD.... I am dissappoint. I was gonna play on my roommates 360 anyway but... fuck


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone watching the MLG stream?  FFA looks great and lots of fun.  I want to see some team play...


----------



## Augors (Nov 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Yup, here is the link to the stream if anyone is interested ....


 Here's a alt link



EDIT: The ranking system is back in H4 with it's own playlist, but will not come out until the end of this year.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 2, 2012)

*Halo 4 bundled with two weeks of XBL​*


> Gamers who unwrap Halo 4 worldwide next week will find a code for two weeks of Xbox Live Gold, Microsoft has revealed. 343 Industries designer David Ellis said on Twitter that such an offering may be a first for any Microsoft title.
> 
> 
> "In fact it comes with two weeks of Live. Which I believe is a first," Ellis said.
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's like 14 days of Gold.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 3, 2012)

So what did everyone think of Forward unto dawn now that it is finished?

I loved it. Got me pretty hyped for Halo in general again.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2012)

^ Same feelings here! I really hope they do another series, maybe one that continues after Halo 4.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 3, 2012)

I loved that they showed Fred and Kelly's faces but apart from that it was really slow and took a while to get good.


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 3, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, there's no reason why there shouldn't be a Halo movie/TV show. It doesn't even have to be about the Chief. Set it before Halo 1 or a little after 4. The reception FUD got guarantee's it'll succeed.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2012)

SilentBobX said:


> As far as I'm concerned, there's no reason why there shouldn't be a Halo movie/TV show. It doesn't even have to be about the Chief. Set it before Halo 1 or a little after 4. The reception FUD got guarantee's it'll succeed.



Yeah but I want to see more of the Chief!


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the midnight release


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2012)

THE STORY IS ABOUT TO CONTINUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I remembered when I first played Halo 3...that mission with the Highway when that covenant fleet flew over you when your walked out that tunnel. It was one of the most epic things I ever saw in a videogame at that point.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2012)

Hell I remember first time I played Halo 1 when I was a kid and first saw a Hunter. I was like "HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!" haha.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 3, 2012)

The first time I played Halo was at my best friend's house.  Halo was the first game I played where the controller had two joysticks (I played the N64 and Gameboy before).  My best friend had to teach me how to move and function using two joysticks.  Took me a bit to get used to, but then we went on to slaughter the Covenant.

When Halo 3 came out, I was a senior in high school.  So naturally, my friends and I ditched school when it came out, as well as the following day in order to play.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 4, 2012)

I also remember first time I played Halo, it was at a friend's house where we played some multiplayer with two others.  I couldn't believe how much better it was compared to something like Goldeneye.  

It made me sell my PS2 and get an Xbox.  

Then the first time I played the campaign, my jaw was on the ground when you started playing on Halo.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2012)

This wait is driving me insane, only a couple of days!!!


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 4, 2012)

Halo 1 was one of the first fps I played on my PC back in the day. Good times.


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> I loved that they showed Fred and Kelly's faces but apart from that it was really slow and took a while to get good.



The pacing of the story was done well. Some backstory is always good rather than mindless gun trotting.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember playing halo 1. It will always be in my classics archive folder in my laptop. Need i say more about the multiplayer that is uber. Favorite weapon was the needler in mp. None could dodge my needle shots.lol . Fun times


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 4, 2012)

Mirrow said:


> So what did everyone think of Forward unto dawn now that it is finished?
> 
> I loved it. Got me pretty hyped for Halo in general again.



I liked FUD a lot.  I enjoyed Lasky's history with MC and the depiction of Elites, I thought they were badass.  Looking forward to seeing Lasky in H4, I know he has a Keyes-esque role in the game.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 4, 2012)

*Open invitation* to anyone who wants to party up to play some Halo 4 multiplayer matchmaking (upon release of course).    

XBL GT: *Coalie*

I share an XBL accnt with my brother.  Just send me a FR saying your from NF and we can run some shit.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 4, 2012)

Just played my last game of halo reach. It was fun reach. It was fun.



Eki said:


> The pacing of the story was done well. Some backstory is always good rather than mindless gun trotting.



Agreed    .


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 4, 2012)

13.75hrs until midnight release. So PUMPED


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

> We're up to 4,294 people playing Halo 4 online right now-at least. We can't co-op, but we do have the breakdowns for competitive multiplayer and the story based Spartan Ops. Yesterday, there were at least 495 people playing the game online. This is a nine-fold increase.



Lol leaks.


----------



## Eki (Nov 5, 2012)

Midnight release. LETS.FUCKING.GO.SON.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2012)

6.5hrs to go!


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 5, 2012)

Eki said:


> Midnight release. LETS.FUCKING.GO.SON.



Yeah, gonna hit up the local Best Buy and snag me a copy, since I'm scared my LE wont ship till after Election Day.

Let's ease the time and watch a spiffy ODST commercial, which I liked alot:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRhg1_BWHwM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Man, I did love this game. I don't know why folks didn't care for it much, but I like me an expansion of the Halo story. And considering we left Earth in Halo 2 a little too early, we got to hang with the cast of Firefly in there mission. Plus I think the music in this is the best out of ANY Halo game.

Speaking of Halo 2, anyone remember I love bees?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 5, 2012)

ODST trailer was terrific.


----------



## Alien (Nov 5, 2012)

Should be getting my copy tomorrow. Too old to go out browsing for a shop that's already selling it.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 5, 2012)

You making it sounds like you CMX age.


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2012)

I wont get the game until the 12th or 13th since i need to wait for my UK import to ship first that usually takes a few days.
The wait will be worth it - no way i am going to play another Halo dubbed in German after the mess that were Halo 3 and ODST.

I maybe wont even play it until the 19th - then i have a week off from work and the time to play through the singleplayer in a day or two.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll pickup my copy after work, there should be no lines or wait time around 6PM.

I actually pre-ordered my copy from Best Buy using the $20 gift card they gave me for pre-ordering Halo Reach.  Will most likely end up doing the same for Halo 5


----------



## KakashiSasuke (Nov 5, 2012)

This doesnt interest me, unless Halo goes PC


----------



## Slice (Nov 5, 2012)

They could always do a release a year later or so to make some extra cash like they did with H1+2. A simultaneous release is out of the question since they need to keep their xbox sales high and they dont really have that much other exclusives that sell as well as Halo.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 5, 2012)

Awaiting my limited edition from Amazon to be here tomorrow pronto hurricane Sandy kiss my sweet ass.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2012)

Sandy got me :/ all shops in my area are closed


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2012)

Ordered mine from Newegg but they had like 2-3 day shipping. Gotta wait Q_Q


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Nov 5, 2012)

*I HAVE TO WAIT ALSO WELL IM JUST BEAT AC3 TILL THEN............................*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbOU2noH56k&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been playing through Legendary Solo. Breezed through the first couple of missions.

Then I encountered Knights. Eugh. Any tips? Scattershot takes care of them fairly easily, but they're few and far between.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 5, 2012)

London.....



/Marketing


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 5, 2012)

Got the game at midnight release, only to find out my xbl account had been hacked and blocked from gold membership purchases  

Had to make a new email and xbl account to play halo, not to worry it's the last game i'll be buying for xbox now anyway. hope it's good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

SO I heard Halo 4 is fueled by mountain dew


----------



## Mako (Nov 5, 2012)

So... who is willing to recap Halo: Reach for me?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

Foster said:


> So... who is willing to recap Halo: Reach for me?



Everyone dies the end.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ending_ 





The new trilogy is off to a flying start.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everyone dies the end.


what deh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

and with that, I'm outta this thread forever.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't go to the midnight cause of work but look forward to getting it tomorrow. 

 can't wait!


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 5, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Then I encountered Knights. Eugh. Any tips? Scattershot takes care of them fairly easily, but they're few and far between.



Some sort of combo maybe?  Bolt Shot/Plasma Pistol and follow up with a headshot from a ranged weapon...just guessing here based on previous Legendary experience.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 5, 2012)

Had a good shot of campaign and multiplayer, really fun. Although one thing I'm not to keen on is prometheus vision, can be pretty cheap in some cases.


----------



## axellover2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I know how you feel and I have to agree. My sister and I teared up at that ending.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 6, 2012)

man this song is epic (not spoiler just fanmade)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1K818C7wm4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 6, 2012)

Just picked up my Halo 4 Limited Edition, Hype!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn you people  . Mine will be coming Wednesday BUT I'm usually never home when UPS delivers so I get it the next day instead :< . Don't spoil too much D;


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2012)

Going to buy this later today. 

Anyone been playing yet? Thoughts?

Never been into the campaign but based solely on the multiplayer stuff I have seen this may be the best Halo yet.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 6, 2012)

Played my first 7 matches; 3 in slayer pro, 4 in Infinity slayer. From these initial matches all I have to say is that this game is so smooth!!! oh god I love it, I can't stop playing this game!!

The UI seems to be the only fault, although I'll probably get used to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2012)

I could see it coming a mile away but there's a user review takedown on metacritic now for halo4  its a popular game it was going to happen even though most of these ppl don't have the game


----------



## Corruption (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn it, I still don't have power so I can't even play this. I'm still going to pick this up today though.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2012)

i preordered the game but could not picked it up at midnight and probably will have to go tonight after work for it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I could see it coming a mile away but there's a user review takedown on metacritic now for halo4  its a popular game it was going to happen even though most of these ppl don't have the game



Probably the shitheads from /v/


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2012)

UPS pissing me off by not having my game here yet. Last update on the shipping tracker was in a town only at most an hour away yet it was there four hours ago and still isn't here


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 6, 2012)

Go pick it up WPK


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 6, 2012)

Voted and picked up the game during my lunch break.  Now I can start the game immediately after work


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 6, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems joining a party?


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just finished the campaign! Really really enjoyable campaign, a bit short, but that's what spartan ops and MP is for


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 6, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Is anyone else having problems joining a party?



Yeah, my mate's having trouble getting into parties etc. Usually going to the Dashboard then back on fixes it for a while.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got my copy. Going to play MP first as I plan to play the entire campaign with my friend and roommate and hes at work right now.

my gamertag: WolfPrince1991


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 6, 2012)

Infinity slayer was nice but got paired with bad players so I switched to Regicide. As soon as I did I won twice in a row. I always preferred lone wolf anyways.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2012)

Just finished installing both discs to HD. My body is ready.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ending Spoilers w/ Question_ 



So let me get the ending straight in my head. Cortana, whilst in the Didact's ships computer, used the energy bridge to hold back the Didact, and then later because a physical manifestation in what appeared to be a gravity lift to say goodbye to Chief before leaving him to go back to Earth whilst she stays behind? Is that right?



This is definitely the best game in the series since Combat Evolved


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 6, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Just finished installing both discs to HD. My body is ready.



I could only install Disc 1, how do you install D2?

EDIT: Nevermind, I answered my own question.  I thought D2 was installable from the Dashboard like D1 was.

I'm on live, *XBL GT: Coalie*


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 6, 2012)

I kind of miss the meaty explosions and debris from blowing up dropships in Halo 3.

They kind of just poof away now.


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2012)

Mmm... right now im at level 23 with 656 Kills / 300 deaths. I keep getting paired with not so good players and I end up having to carry the team with 20+ kills. Right now it's all about the BR and DMR. A balance of both on one team = dominate. Shotguns are good and the pistol feels so right. The SAW is a great gun for close quarters. Too bad you can't select it as a main load out. 

Overall i'm pretty happy with the multiplayer. Except for the grenades. They're too floaty and don't detonate as fast as i had expected. Now all they need to do is fix the team balance issue.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 6, 2012)

I played 5 full games, and then was dumped in the middle of an ongoing game, which sucked ass...sitting on SR9.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 6, 2012)

Team balance will probably improve as players play longer and true skill gets more set.


----------



## Slice (Nov 7, 2012)

A question for those that already have the game: Is it really Disc1: Singleplayer / Disc2: Multiplayer or are both needed for the campaign?
My box is running dangerously low on HD space.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 7, 2012)

Eki said:


> Mmm... right now im at level 23 with 656 Kills / 300 deaths. I keep getting paired with not so good players and I end up having to carry the team with 20+ kills. Right now it's all about the BR and DMR. A balance of both on one team = dominate. Shotguns are good and the pistol feels so right. The SAW is a great gun for close quarters. Too bad you can't select it as a main load out.
> 
> Overall i'm pretty happy with the multiplayer. Except for the grenades. They're too floaty and don't detonate as fast as i had expected. Now all they need to do is fix the team balance issue.



As mentioned above, team balance will likely be corrected over time, and the grenade thing sounds like an easy fix if it's really necessary.

Good to know the weapons seem balanced, it makes sense for the 2 primary mid range weapons to be the bread and butter. So long as there are maps with choke points that play to the strengths of other weapons I'm fine with it.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 7, 2012)

Slice said:


> A question for those that already have the game: Is it really Disc1: Singleplayer / Disc2: Multiplayer or are both needed for the campaign?
> My box is running dangerously low on HD space.



I let my Xbox format a spare thumbdrive and installed Disc 1.  This is completely optional.  

But to play multiplayer, you need to boot up Disc 2, and install about 3.5 GBs of game data to your HDD (or in my case, a thumbdrive).  This is NOT optional, to play Multiplayer, data from Disc 2 needs to be loaded to another source.

Once the data is loaded up, pop in Disc 1 and start playing any mode you like.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 7, 2012)

Man this game is so much better than reach. The custom load out is my favorite part about this game. It's made things so much better for me in multiplayer.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _spoilers for campaign_ 





That was so depressing. RIP Cortana.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2012)

I had time last night to go through and play the game for awhile. As a casual gamer I have to say that I love the new style of the multiplayer this game offers. You don't necessarily have to be awesome at Halo to have as much fun as everyone else. You get points for more than just killing. I have always enjoyed Halo and am certainly not terrible but still, the new change is pleasant. 


So some other things I liked or didn't like:

- Love love love the "spawn now" option. I HATED having to wait instead of getting right back into the action.

- Do not like most of the custimization options I have seen. Way more ugly pieces than good looking ones. 

- I love the ordinance drops and how you get 3 choices.

- Do not like that you can't make said drops custimized as part of the loadout package you are running.



I could add more and maybe will later but those are some initial thoughts. Loving the game so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2012)

So much pros for this game. If I had to pick things I don't like or get annoyed out it would be just two things. 

-Don't love the new maps. Don't hate em like Halo 3 but I don't care for most of them. 

-No Doubles Yet


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 7, 2012)

I love and hate the fact that they nerfed the plasma grenades. I thought their blast radius was ridiculous in the past. I do hate how I can't kill a ghost with one or even two of those grenades though. I used to kill so many ghost and warthogs with them and now I look like a total idiot trying to kill them off with them lol


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah Grenades aren't nearly as powerful as before. Something I like and dislike. It's cool that don't die from a single one anymore, but it's annoying when I throw two near a guy and he's still walking.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 7, 2012)

do plasma grenades sticks not kill someone now or am i missing something?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2012)

If you get stuck you're gonna die


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2012)

So we were talking last night about which we prefer. DMR or Battle Rifle. What do you all lean towards?

I lean more towards BR but am fine with both. Stan likes BR as well but Miel prefers DMR.


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2012)

DMR for longer range maps and support players, BR for the slayers. Either shoot as a team or run alone and get team shotted in less than a fraction of a second. I just don't know how to feel about DMRs being so goddamn good. Even in a close range battle they beat the BR and the range for those things are crazy good.  

So sexeh 




Has anybody else used the sniper rifle to take down vehicles? It just feels so gratifying, haha. Especailly when taking down one of those Gundam mofo's


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2012)

Wooooo finally got my game! Now my first goal is to beat it on Heroic and then start on multiplayer


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 7, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> So we were talking last night about which we prefer. DMR or Battle Rifle. What do you all lean towards?
> 
> I lean more towards BR but am fine with both. Stan likes BR as well but Miel prefers DMR.



I usually use BR for smaller maps like Haven, Complex, Abandon, and Adrift. DMR for Larger maps; Solace, Exile, etc..


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah Grenades aren't nearly as powerful as before. Something I like and dislike. It's cool that don't die from a single one anymore, but it's annoying when I throw two near a guy and he's still walking.



Pretty sure it's because of the Explosive support perk. Once i put that perk on i could notice a difference in damage making it feel like previous versions.

While on the subject of perks i feel like 90% of them are useless.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok so no complaints about the game so far except... I hate the sound of the Warthog. It is so fucking annoying. Anyone else?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you play MP with guests like usual?


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 7, 2012)

Everyone talks about BR vs DMR, I think I'm the only person who uses the light rifle  

Has a 3-shot burst for mid range and then when scoped it changes to single shot, what's not to love. Although I do admit the DMR is crazy strong.

Complaint's?
The time-limit until sniper, rockets etc spawn. You play big team and your the only person attacking because 5 of your team are camping around the sniper spawn waiting for it. 

Removing minor weapons like plasma pistol etc from maps, The plasma pistol/Forerunner pistol are completely worthless compared to the normal pistol. 

Objective gamemodes need more incentive to try for the objective, too often I find myself in a game of slayer even though I picked CTF etc.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 7, 2012)

I actually do better with the carbine than both the BR and DMR. The feel of it is just much more comfortable to me for some real. It's smooth and fast.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got done with the campaign


*Spoiler*: __ 



That was one of the better FPS single player campaigns that I've experienced in quite a while.  Last time I enjoyed a FPS campaign like that I might have to go back to something like the Orange Box going through HL2 and then the episodes.  

Really enjoyed seeing the story unfold, how there is an antagonist that seems powerful yet is interesting as well, I never felt that in the other halo series, Didact isn't outstanding but he is good antagonist whom I'm interested to see progress in the next few games if he returns.

The other thing that I like is the pacing.  Halo games are usually pretty decent in this, but I never felt overwhelmed or bored.




Looking forward to War Games and Spartan OPS


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 7, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Can you play MP with guests like usual?



I know you can play Spartan Ops with guests, I'm not sure about MP but I would assume yes it should be possible.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 7, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Removing minor weapons like plasma pistol etc from maps, The plasma pistol/Forerunner pistol are completely worthless compared to the normal pistol.


The Forerunner pistol is worthless in comparison to the normal pistol but I don't see how one can say that the plasma pistol is. It disables vehicles and takes down shields for easy kills from either you once you switch your weapon and take one shot or from a teammate. I find the plasma pistol to be superior and have it in all my loadouts.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 7, 2012)

Shoutout to Eki, thanks for the loadout pointers!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2012)

6 kills 80 deaths


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2012)

Noob


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Shoutout to Eki, thanks for the loadout pointers!



No problem. Just gotta customize to the way you play 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Forerunner pistol is worthless in comparison to the normal pistol but I don't see how one can say that the plasma pistol is. It disables vehicles and takes down shields for easy kills from either you once you switch your weapon and take one shot or from a teammate. I find the plasma pistol to be superior and have it in all my loadouts.



I've been killed by the charge of the Forerunner pistol so many times. At first i didn't know wtf was going on and wondering what hit me.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Nov 7, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Forerunner pistol is worthless in comparison to the normal pistol but I don't see how one can say that the plasma pistol is. It disables vehicles and takes down shields for easy kills from either you once you switch your weapon and take one shot or from a teammate. I find the plasma pistol to be superior and have it in all my loadouts.



The Bolt Shot is hardly worthless.  When charged you've basically got a miniature shotgun with you.  I've gotten many, many kills with it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 7, 2012)

In the campaign it was rather terrible so thats what I was judging it by. I've yet to use it in MP matchmaking.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2012)

Did anyone else have an eyegasm for the opening CG scene for the campaign? For about 30 seconds i thought that shit was real. 

Also, what are your guy's favorite maps?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, the CG in this game is top fucking notch.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2012)

I was like, "Oh, cool, they put in Live-Action scenes." Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 8, 2012)

Me too, bro. Shit was unreal. OR too reall I guess.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Nov 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> If you get stuck you're gonna die



if you get stuck with a plasma grenade

your gunna have a bad time

also, kate upton :33


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 8, 2012)

Eki said:


> Also, what are your guy's favorite maps?



Ragnarok  Enjoy playing it everytime. 

Least favourite would probably be "Adrift", feels really bland imo.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 8, 2012)

In Halo 3 and Halo Reach you could save whole games with a click of a button, I don't see that option anymore, anyone know how to do that?



Eki said:


> No problem. Just gotta customize to the way you play



I've only made two so far and they've been money: 
1st is DMR/Mag/Frag/JetPack/Mobility
2nd is BR/PPistol/Frag/JetPack/Mobility

They're pretty generic, but I still need to unlock more...only at SR16.



SternRitter said:


> Ragnarok  Enjoy playing it everytime.
> 
> Least favourite would probably be "Adrift", feels really bland imo.



I've only played two games on Ragnarok (both CTF) and in both games the other team controlled both MechWarriors (and a Banshee) and just completely dominated.  Destroying our vehicles, pinning us down, and killing before we could take them down via teamfire.  It was fuckin embarrassing.

I think my favorite is Haven.  I like the ranged battles you have in the bottom floor hallways.  The top middle and bottom middle produces some good carnage also.  I'm not to wild about Adrift, but the closest and most challenging games I've played have been on that map.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 8, 2012)

Won't have the game till next week, but given that you can start with the DMR/BR, is the game good about encouraging the use of other weapons?


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Ragnarok  Enjoy playing it everytime.
> 
> Least favourite would probably be "Adrift", feels really bland imo.



I loath Ragnarok. I got enough of it in Halo 3. Yea I dislike Adrift a lot. Mostly because of the way it's designed. Too many hallways and really scrunched together. Feels like one of those small ass maps from CoD.



Fruit Monger said:


> I've only made two so far and they've been money:
> 1st is DMR/Mag/Frag/JetPack/Mobility
> 2nd is BR/PPistol/Frag/JetPack/Mobility
> 
> They're pretty generic, but I still need to unlock more...only at SR16.



Pretty soon everyone will be running almost identical setups anyways, heh. Latley though i've taken a liking to the Light Rifle.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2012)

My review! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k2NQ7FFuYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm liking the campaign so far, only 2 hours into it so far. My only realy problem with it is that the grenade indicator points in the opposite direction of the grenade and there is not enough ammo in this game, at least on Heroic lol.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 8, 2012)

Just finished the campaign a few hours ago, was pretty decent but not the best imo. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The jet/spaceship part was awsome in the last level though.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 8, 2012)

Just beat Reclaimer. They went all transcendental


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 8, 2012)

So under my Challenges there is one that says "Complete all missions in Departure on Legendary difficulty". I have completed all five on that setting but didn't get the credit. Am I missing something here or has that been the same for everyone or what?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2012)

I got really fucking sick of Valhalla in Halo 3, played it probably almost as much as all of the other maps combined. Now Ragnarok comes up all the time too


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 8, 2012)

Am I the only one that really liked Vahalla? Even though I'd rather have a Guardian or The Pit remake.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2012)

Valhalla was nice in the beginning, but after a while when it was just constantly turning up I just turned off console or fagged it up with a shotgun in the cave tunnels and lower base entrance.

Granted I have only played six multiplayer games, but still when four of those six games are Ragnarok it seems to be setting up for a very lame trend.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2012)

Yea everybody votes for that map when it comes up. The newer ones are more interesting than the old rehashed shit.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 8, 2012)

I loved the shit outta Valhalla. Though all I really played was snipers and rocket race


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Just finished the campaign a few hours ago, was pretty decent but not the best imo.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Which Halo campaign did you find the best? For me this is the order. 

Halo Reach
Halo 4
Halo 1 
Halo ODST
Halo 3 
Halo 2 (Campaign sucked, great online though)


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 9, 2012)

Halo 4
Halo: CE
Halo 3
Reach
Halo 3: ODST/Halo 2


----------



## Bluth (Nov 9, 2012)

I didn't play ODST but, 

Halo 4
Halo Reach
Halo 1
Halo 2
Halo 3

I like the more personal story in 4, for that matter in Reach as well.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Which Halo campaign did you find the best? For me this is the order.
> 
> Halo Reach
> Halo 4
> ...



I'd say. 
1. Halo Reach
2. ODST
3. Halo 3
4. Halo 4
5. Halo 1 
6. Halo 2




Cyphon said:


> So under my Challenges there is one that says "Complete all missions in Departure on Legendary difficulty". I have completed all five on that setting but didn't get the credit. Am I missing something here or has that been the same for everyone or what?



I've completed it aswell and never got the challenge, on the forums it seems alot of people don't have it either.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2012)

Dat ending gave some feels man


----------



## Augors (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone got any extra pre-order codes for trade?

Add me. GT: Augors.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 9, 2012)

Just for anyone who doesn't know yet, there are 3 codes so far you can use on halo waypoint to unlock armour and xp. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjFfyCGpQLY[/YOUTUBE]

P.S. It's not me in that video.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3U_a6sCiSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw the funniest shit last night while playing big team battle. I had just spawned and i saw a Ghost just randomly get shot straight up to the air. Like if it had just jumped on a trampoline. Me and this other guy just started busting up laughing.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 10, 2012)

So I just beat the game on legendary..... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



definitely wasn't expecting the final scene after the credits.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol bitch just booted me for betrayal when I highjacked a ghost that happened to splatter him right when I got in. That was a first offense too. Ok halo . Pretty good day for me on H4 besides that. I'm finally starting to get 16-20 kills consistently a game.


----------



## Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Id say thats an acceptable "reveal" of his face




You all really liked the campaign of halo 4?
I just expected a lot more. It went by so fast.
Like, with the infinity crashing. I was hoping for much to come out of that event, but it was up and running in a couple chapters. The trailers made it seem like a huge fucking deal and everyone is dying and noone will survive and oh god save us chief.
Also, Didacts entrance. "hello i am the villain, bye" *vroooom*
Also, tiny cortanas jumping around grabbing shit.
Also, no real mention of laskys past or the fact that the spartan program was revived.
Also, the portions where you fought covenant felt very SSDD.

I liked it overall though.
new enemies and weapons are amazing, scenery is top notch, the dynamic between cortana and the chief is excellent, Didact is a great villain from what ive seen so far, and its nice to have a clear villain figure for once. I love that there are new, more legal spartans, and i love the Infinity as a whole. A damn fine ship.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 10, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree about the covenant, it just felt like they were crammed in the game for the sake of it. 
It was fun fighting the Promethean's but after a while it was just the same routine over and over again, it would have been alot more fun if there were at least 1 or 2 more types of enemies.

Still really enjoyed the game though.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 10, 2012)

It's amazing how people on waypoint forums continuously bitch about this game


----------



## Bleach (Nov 10, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3U_a6sCiSM[/YOUTUBE]



I was expecting super jumps


----------



## Smoke (Nov 10, 2012)

Me too. I was like "SWEEETTT they're finally bringing these back"


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 10, 2012)

I wish there was a normal lone wolf on this game. Closest is Regicide.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2012)

Finished the game last night. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 CORTANAAA!!!!  
  She was suffering so much at the end... it was really heart breaking see her like that. At least she "touched" him before she was gone. 

Damn. I was actually hoping Halsey was on the Infinity. Glasslands implied as much. "Don't worry Chief, once you get to the Infinity you can fix Cortana and everything will be fine. Erh... she's not there...  _Fuck._"

I haven't finished on Legendary and I don't think I'll have time for that. I had the hunch that they'll show John's "evolved" face thanks to the Librarian. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 10, 2012)

Haven't played Halo 4 yet, but watching the Forward Unto Dawn series and I hope that little shit main character dies. He annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## Jayden300 (Nov 10, 2012)

This game has been getting some nice review ratings.

Everything looks great 343 has done a perfect job


----------



## Eki (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think i've ever had a game leave a hole in my heart like this. I mean, the death of Dom in GoW3 was sad as hell, but this is just on a whole 'nother level. Other than that 'event', everything else was meh. I should of have read some of the recent books that came out. Then probably i would of gotten the story a bit more.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2012)

There is nothing quite as satisfying as stealing some mook's ordinance and killing them with it. One dude actually got to his a second before me, but I guess he was having brainbutton problems.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Finished the game last night.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 There is no evolved face. It's just a part of his real face.




Also, I noticed some inconsistency. With the opening cinematic at least.

In the video you notice that Master Chief is wearing the new armor instead of his old one. Just something I think should be fixed next time they do a flashback. And these guys call themselves fans of Halo


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 10, 2012)

Jayden300 said:


> This game has been getting some nice review ratings.
> 
> Everything looks great 343 has done a *perfect *job



Nope         .


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 10, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He isn't wearing new armor. The changes made to it are purely aesthetic. For all intents and purposes, this is how the Mrk. VI hsa always looked.

Unless you mean they're wearing the Mk. VI instead of the Mk. V. If so, I didn't notice.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 10, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My theory is that the prologue shows the past, present, and future.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the story Cortana states that Chief will get a clone of her as a replacement but without her memories or personality. In the prologue it shows MC being all morbid while sitting on a crate and receiving Cortana from Halsey.

In the epilogue it shows a city wiped out, that city looks the same as the city from the prologue that's being attacked. 

Other small things like the similarity between MC being at the outfitting center in both the epilogue and prologue, the space having the same amount of doctors and looking virtually the same in both sequences.    

So the prologue with chief may actually be showing some events after Halo 4.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> My theory is that the prologue shows the past, present, and future.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Maybe, but at the same time they mentioned he was MIA. 

So maybe you are right but it seems confusing to do that.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally got a chance to start playing multiplayer today and man did I have a blast. I played mostly Big Team slayer and it was fun as hell. I also played few matches of regular slayer. I don't know how I did even close to decent. I haven't played any Halo since Reach came out 

Was very fun though


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally tried other gametypes besides Slayer and CTF, and King of the Hill (on Haven) is probably my favorite...lots of mayhem and fun!


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2012)

What happened to regular FFA?


----------



## Augors (Nov 11, 2012)

Finished the story in one hit on Legendary. Too many epic moments.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mission; Midnight. I felt like I was in Star Wars. lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What happened to regular FFA?



It turned into regicide


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 11, 2012)

Played some Dominion, compared to it's predecessors (Territories), it's fuckin great.  Great game design, objectives, weapon drops, and flow.



Original Sin said:


> What happened to regular FFA?



Didn't make the cut...at least for now.

343 will be making playlist adjustments/updates.  Apparently they will start the Team SWAT playlist soon.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 11, 2012)

Regicide is so much fun!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2012)

Give me original Rocket Race and Team Snipers and I'll never stop playing. They took that shit out in Halo 3 and it made me stop playing. Never understood why they took it out. Rocket Race was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 11, 2012)

In reference to Post #1439



> *Next Week's Matchmaking Playlist Update*
> 
> As you read the above title, you’re probably thinking, “We get a Matchmaking update already?!” and the answer is yes, you do indeed get a Matchmaking update already. Welcome to Halo 4, Spartans!
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Joker J (Nov 11, 2012)

Booster pack saved my ass so many times on team slayer, but it isn't needed in KoH, imo the best game type for constant action with everybody meeting back up in one spot for action.


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2012)

^^
Is that the one where it's supposed to be the Evade of this game? I don't really like it. It's not fast enough. Only really useful when you're hugging walls and near corners.



Bleach said:


> Give me original Rocket Race and Team Snipers and I'll never stop playing. They took that shit out in Halo 3 and it made me stop playing. Never understood why they took it out. Rocket Race was the funniest thing ever.



Rocket Race was always funny. Especially late at night.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GM82Lv0FU50[/YOUTUBE]
*Not sure if this was posted yet.*


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 12, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> [YOUTUBE]GM82Lv0FU50[/YOUTUBE]
> *Not sure if this was posted yet.*



I knew something was weird when I accidentally set my Holo loose in the campaign and it started tea bagging the Elite I killed. XD


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 12, 2012)

Just my luck, I complete mission 2 solo legendary at roughly 11pm, then the next day the new weekly challenge is to complete mission 2 solo on legendary.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmmm

Jenifer hale Voices a bitchy eternally pissed off soldier

and Keith Szarabajka Voices a Abusive Percurser, who likes to rant  about how my  actions are meaningless.

Why is that so familiar


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2012)

HAhaha the moment my boyfriend opened the Infinity multiplayer, I almost did a 180? turn with my head when she spoke. _"SHEPARD!?"_ 

FemShep and MC.  Their enhanced babies would save galaxies by kindergarten.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2012)

*Halo 4 beats all previous Halo records, 220 million dollars in first day, 3.5 million in first day, 5 million in first week*





It took BF3 several months to get to 5 million and that's on multiple consoles. Halo 4 looks set to beat COD and BF3's previous 360 records, as well as hold its own in the wider multiplatform industry


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Halo 4 beats all previous Halo records, 220 million dollars in first day, 3.5 million in first day, 5 million in first week*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We've been waiting 5 years for a Halo 4  . That's got a lot to do with it.

Also the fact that a lot of review sites said t was "the best halo ever".


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anybody played Spartan Ops yet? I thought the first episode was pretty easy, even on legendary. Episode 2 is a different story. If they had a death limit I don't think I would even be able to beat the damn missions. Goddamn Elites in packs are a pain. Don't even get me started on the Prometheans. (；￣Д￣）


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Nov 12, 2012)

By episode 2 it would seem like you are expected to play with 4 people based on the difficulty.  Me and my friend have been barely able to pass through it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh. Didn't know you could do it with friends, lol.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 12, 2012)

I was surprised at how good the plot/writing of the campaign turned out. I dare say the cinematics had more emotion to them than the original trilogy, and the villain felt more threatening and diabolical then Truth.

That being said, the enemies were still not as fun to slaughter as classic Covenant.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2012)

Hopefully things aren't as _final_ as they appeared in this game. Some characters should return or it would be an injustice


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> I was surprised at how good the plot/writing of the campaign turned out. I dare say the cinematics had more emotion to them than the original trilogy, and the villain felt more threatening and diabolical then Truth.
> 
> That being said, the enemies were still not as fun to slaughter as classic Covenant.



I really enjoyed how more "Humane" everything was done. I loved the sorrow that was coming from Cortona. Especially the part where the Didact hit the space station and we come back to the scene with Cortona sitting there with that upset face. She just looked so vulnerable pek



Inuhanyou said:


> Hopefully things aren't as _final_ as they appeared in this game. Some characters should return or it would be an injustice



In the last game (Halo 6) I suspect a return.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Eki said:


> In the last game (Halo 6) I suspect a return.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's to hoping that you are right, I ship Chief x Cortana.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2012)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 13, 2012)

^ I didn't but this game made me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2012)

Well that's just as good


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2012)

heylove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping that you are right, I ship Chief x Cortana.



I don't make promises I know I can't keep, Fail.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2012)

"Take a girl for a ride?"



I now know what feels are.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope didact Is alive


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope didact Is alive




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope we can get Cortana back. But I know it wont be _her_. 


There's seriously some debate on other forums that MC doesn't love Cortana because Spartans do not have sexual drive. Stupid kids that don't know the difference between love and attraction. 

Cortana, the AI, made the Chief realize he's not simply a "tin soldier" and also has a human heart.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2012)

ITS A TRAP.^^^^


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm hoping that maybe there's a part of her some where still intact. Then we get the same old Cortana.

Chief reflecting on his humanity was enough for me to see that he can feel. He's capable of love. That much was evident though, seeing as the Spartans did feel things when other Spartans died or were crippled during augmentation.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 14, 2012)

Watching Red Vs. Blue again.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah, many don't get it because the books aren't that well known. We knew before hand that at least one Spartan left the program and started a family, BUT I agree that John always set the example to the rest of his Spartans. He had to be collected and not let emotions get in the way because they were humanity's last line of defense. They do care about each other like brothers and sisters, that's a given. But at least, until this game, I wasn't sure he was able to develop "deep feelings" for someone outside his "unit" and actually understand what he was feeling.  

When the Del Rio demanded him to turn over Cortana to destroy her, and Chief went "No, Sir"... _GOOD GOD_, my jaw dropped at that point. I don't remember him ever going against such a direct order, game or book wise. After that, it just broke my heart when Cortana pleads him that if they find Halsey, don't tell her how bad she got, and he agrees in such a caring way that it made me want to punch the writers.  "You bastards, you are setting me up to cry like a baby at the end"


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2012)

soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Chief's emotions were tangible. He shrieked her name in a voice that was quite unlike his usual stoic nature when her terminal was destroyed, and he begged like a puppy when it was slowly dawning on him that she was already as good as dead. Also, during the Legendary ending when we see his eyes, he looks very weary and defeated, almost as if he'd been crying.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 14, 2012)

Dose any one else think

1. The next game will have you fighting other Spartans in the campaign

2.Palmer is a huge bitch


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2012)

Nah, unless they get infected by the flood or something.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2012)

Eki said:


> Nah, unless they get infected by the flood or something.




There are other enemies than the Flood, the Covenant or 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Didact


 in the Universe, you know.

The guy interviewing Halsey during the intro to the game implied Master Chief was going to be replaced by something new. Spartan 6 program or something? Who knows? 

What if they engineer some new elite Supersoldier with almost zero humanity and who is completely loyal to the guy who programmed them..and what if that guy had an ulterior motive to command the USNC for himself? Just one of several hypothetical situations I could totally see happening. What if Chief becomes a Batman figure, exiled by his own government and forced to fight the good fight as an outlaw?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 14, 2012)

Just finished the Campaign working on Legendary Co-op with some friends this weekend. 

I actually liked the pacing of this campaign and the evolution of the character designs were an eye candy but my Xbox felt it was pushing it with the game itself. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was never explained what the Librarian did to Chief, or I must have missed it. I would like to think its something that put him pass a Supersoilder.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> There are other enemies than the Flood, the Covenant or
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That an the  hole Next stage in humanity thing, got me thinking that with he spartan 4s being regular jackoffs being given the upgrades a  coup could happen or some thing


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She accelerated his DNA evolution. She made him evolve past Homo Sapien into something new, perhaps more like a Forerunner. This explains why he survived the blast that killed all the normal humans at the space station. This also may partially explain the alien appearance around his eyes during the Legendary ending, although this could simply be age, stress and years in cryo-stasis taking their toll on his skin.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> There are other enemies than the Flood, the Covenant or
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was speaking of the Spartan-IV program.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'm pretty sure he was speaking of the Spartan-IV program.




Perhaps, but who knows?

The 4's were all regular people who weren't brainwashed from childhood, correct? That would fit with the theme of him calling John and the others like him "fundamentally broken". 

But it also means they'd be more prone to manipulation. Perhaps I had it backwards earlier. Perhaps the fact John is machine-like in his personality and training actually makes him a better soldier and less prone to manipulation. Maybe the ordinary joes who became Spartan IV's could be emotionally manipulated to serve a corrupt person like any other soldier could...

edit: I personally believe the Spartan project is constantly evolving, and whatever we actually see on screen is usually one or two steps behind the latest thing being developed. That's why I mentioned Spartan VI earlier. There very well could exist such a thing, at least in the blueprint stages.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She accelerated his DNA evolution. She made him evolve past Homo Sapien into something new, perhaps more like a Forerunner. This explains why he survived the blast that killed all the normal humans at the space station. This also may partially explain the alien appearance around his eyes during the Legendary ending, although this could simply be age, stress and years in cryo-stasis taking their toll on his skin.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's still human, not forerunner. She mentioned he and the other Spartan II soldiers have special genes. She "accelerated" his evolution in the sense that she activated those genes, making him immune to the Composer. 

His eyes didn't look alien in the ending


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Perhaps, but who knows?
> 
> The 4's were all regular people who weren't brainwashed from childhood, correct? That would fit with the theme of him calling John and the others like him "fundamentally broken".
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know about the personal grim reapers a la Noble 6.

But I do agree with them not showing us things. Spartan programs are usually started in private. I was surprised seeing Spartan IVs. They're using adults now though, so I'm thinking the program is reaching it's peak.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 15, 2012)

Man, I'm getting real sick of being the only person in my team trying for captures in king of the hill..... 
They should remove xp for kills in objective gametypes so people actually play the game instead of sweating for dat K/D. 

Bring back xp for winning like halo 3 (or extra xp) and it'd be a much better game imo.

My rage cannot be contained any longer.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2012)

lol I just started playing KotH today. I'm glad that I haven't noticed it, since I went 3-1 just now. I played with and against people who were mad for that capture.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 15, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> lol I just started playing KotH today. I'm glad that I haven't noticed it, since I went 3-1 just now. I played with and against people who were mad for that capture.



Lucky you haha  
When you have 1.45+ of your teams capture every game yet still lose you know there's a problem.  
I suggest using the explosive's perk or whatever its called, it's a real lifesaver.

On the good side I've nearly maxed the Koth commendations, except wins.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 15, 2012)

They need to add in Objective gametypes in BtB as much I like slayer, I want some variety in BTB games instead of the same thing constantly.

Also I love the Pistol in this game they balanced it almost perfectley reminds me of the CE pistol as it's got the firing speed right and the bloom is nowhere near as bad as it was in Reach so it's actually useable.

It's pretty satisfying to own people who are using a BR/DMR when I run out of DMR ammo ocasionally.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 15, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Man, I'm getting real sick of being the only person in my team trying for captures in king of the hill.....
> They should remove xp for kills in objective gametypes so people actually play the game instead of sweating for dat K/D.



I understand why you're angry...b/c I may be one of those guys you're sick of.  But to be completely honest, I never played KotH with those intentions.  When playing with my college buddies, I'm usually the best slayer in the group, so I end up having to do most of the killing.  If I play with PuPs, I usually play objective heavy. 

What they should do is give more points for holding the hill and for Hill Defense (killing an enemy while holding a hill).  It would make capturing the hill more lucrative.  To be honest it's not very easy when you're in the hill, you always get bombarded with nades and you have a target on your head.  So staying alive and getting kills while in the hill should get you decent amount of points.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 15, 2012)

Halo Bulletin (from Halowaypoint):



> *Next Week's Matchmaking Playlist Update*
> 
> We may have just launched a game, but there isn?t a single second to rest on our laurels as we have numerous things piled on top of our already overflowing plate. One of those things is the recurring weekly Matchmaking updates. Another one of those things is the Crimson Map Pack, which is slated to be released in December of this year. We?ll be sharing more about the latter soon but for now, let?s dip into the former.
> 
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Lucky you haha
> When you have 1.45+ of your teams capture every game yet still lose you know there's a problem.
> I suggest using the explosive's perk or whatever its called, it's a real lifesaver.
> 
> On the good side I've nearly maxed the Koth commendations, except wins.


Yeah, I think you need to be like SR26 to unlock it. I'm still at SR22.

As for trying to make people go for the objective, I don't think the Halo series has ever had it be such a major problem when compared to something like COD, where the devs keep having to emphasize team/objective play. I think you were just playing with some bad players.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 15, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> I understand why you're angry...b/c I may be one of those guys you're sick of.  But to be completely honest, I never played KotH with those intentions.  When playing with my college buddies, I'm usually the best slayer in the group, so I end up having to do most of the killing.  If I play with PuPs, I usually play objective heavy.
> 
> What they should do is give more points for holding the hill and for Hill Defense (killing an enemy while holding a hill).  It would make capturing the hill more lucrative.  To be honest it's not very easy when you're in the hill, you always get bombarded with nades and you have a target on your head.  So staying alive and getting kills while in the hill should get you decent amount of points.



I don't mind if a team-mate is a really good slayer and keeps the enemy away from the hill, because then they help the team. It's just more often than not I find myself to be the only one in the hill and die while the rest of my team are across the other side of the map camping for kills or waiting for power weapons. 

I agree, staying in the hill should net more than 40 points!? (that's if you manage to last all 25 seconds and get the 3 hill medals for it)
Since I'm almost always the only one capturing I keep a boltshot on me and use the Explosive support upgrade to sponge those pesky nades. 



> Yeah, I think you need to be like SR26 to unlock it. I'm still at SR22.
> 
> As for trying to make people go for the objective, I don't think the Halo series has ever had it be such a major problem when compared to something like COD, where the devs keep having to emphasize team/objective play. I think you were just playing with some bad players



I have had a knack for finding awful players when playing objective, almost a 3:1 ratio on finding bad players over good, then the other team is in a party so it's almost an instant loss.  
Try the boltshot aswell when you can, the charge shot is great for tearing people up when your defending the hill. 


On a side note, I finished "Top of the Hill" mastery so there's always a bonus for sticking with it. Although all it gave me was 2000xp, not even any emblems or armour.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2012)

Dude fuck Snipers and Swat, where the fuck is my team doubles?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 15, 2012)

Only game type I want is regular lone wolf. Regicide can be a pain as you don't need to have the most kills to win and it is highly annoying when you constantly kick the kings ass just to have your kill stolen. It can be really fun due to the craziness of being the king and at least always knowing where the action will be if you aren't and in some ways its a good thing that you can come back quickly by continually killing the king(like I've done one time when I joined a game where someone already had 100 points, I finished third by killing the king a bunch). Still, I prefer regular lone wolf, especially on slayer pro.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2012)

Right now im at SR49 and about to be 50. I heard that people who didn't buy the special edition of the game won't be able to go on to the next Specialization


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 15, 2012)

Eki said:


> Right now im at SR49 and about to be 50. I heard that people who didn't buy the special edition of the game won't be able to go on to the next Specialization



I read that when you reach SR50, and you don't have the Limited Edition, you can only choose between two Specializations; Wetwork and Operator.  If you have the Limited Edition, you have a wider selection to choose from.

But on November 20th, 343 will give access to all 8 Specialization to everyone that owns the game.  If you're patient, I would try to wait it out, read the reviews on the Specializations and then choose.  

Let us know what you choose, I'm curious to hear how it changes the gameplay experience.


----------



## Eki (Nov 15, 2012)

I chose Operator. Got the Operator armor and then a new Tactical package perk called Wheelman. "Wheelman increases the long term durability of your vehicle as well as how it reacts to EMP charges."

Guess it means that it'll take more damage before blowing up and maybe being able to still move when shot by a charged plasma pistol? I can see this being only useful for Big Team Battle.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Man, I'm getting real sick of being the only person in my team trying for captures in king of the hill.....
> They should remove xp for kills in objective gametypes so people actually play the game instead of sweating for dat K/D.
> 
> Bring back xp for winning like halo 3 (or extra xp) and it'd be a much better game imo.
> ...



I'm there with you, only with CTF.  Ragnorak is the worst map of it.  Everyone wants those sniper kills or to just hold a certain area of the map to camp.  It's crazy!  Get the FLAG!!!!  

Also the helmets suck.  They need to redesign stat.


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful game...far better in writing than the previous Halos.  It's not the genius of Spec Ops: The Line, but God damn if it really brought light to the greater relationship of "love" and loyalty b/w John-117 and Cortana.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cortana...she finally got to touch her man.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Please be alive, somewhere, Cortana


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Please be alive, somewhere, Cortana




*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering how there will be a Halo 5 and Halo 6 to end it all, maybe there will be a reincarnation of Cortana from some AI program or a backup of her memories.  I dunno...it's really hard to pull that off and then have her alive which might spoil a lot of the pathos you were meant to have.

But yeah, this isn't Spec Ops...there might actually be a happy ending.


----------



## OS (Nov 16, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Man, I'm getting real sick of being the only person in my team trying for captures in king of the hill.....
> They should remove xp for kills in objective gametypes so people actually play the game instead of sweating for dat K/D.
> 
> Bring back xp for winning like halo 3 (or extra xp) and it'd be a much better game imo.
> ...



My team won in dominion because I caught the two separate bases by myself. Fuckin newbs.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 16, 2012)

Worst. Ending. Ever. 

Well after ME3 of course but still it was fucking stupid, disappointing and overall stupid. Oh wait I said that. Didn't even get to fight the Didact in an awesome, epic clash, just press LT. 

At least Multiplayer is fun. Very fun.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2012)

Starting to shake off some of the noob rust.

25-4 in capture the flag.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2012)

Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Do you remember when the Librarian took Cortana? It was kind of glossed over, but i think the Librarian did more than just talk to Cortana.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 16, 2012)

So close to my first perfection in halo 4 today, but that damn mantis!  

Got exterminator mastery out of it though so that's pretty sweet.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 16, 2012)

Eki said:


> I chose Operator. Got the Operator armor and then a new Tactical package perk called Wheelman. "Wheelman increases the long term durability of your vehicle as well as how it reacts to EMP charges."
> 
> Guess it means that it'll take more damage before blowing up and maybe being able to still move when shot by a charged plasma pistol? I can see this being only useful for Big Team Battle.



Sounds helpful. Do you run a lot of BTB games?

Can you stop your current Specialization and start a new one or do you have to complete this?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Worst. Ending. Ever.
> 
> Well after ME3 of course but still it was fucking stupid, disappointing and overall stupid. Oh wait I said that. Didn't even get to fight the Didact in an awesome, epic clash, just press LT.
> 
> At least Multiplayer is fun. Very fun.



To be far there will be halo5 and 6
also ME3 is done and has done irreversible damage to shepard and story


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn the FR sniper rifle is like the best thing ever in multiplayer. Also jetpacks and sword/G hammer combo .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 16, 2012)

You really truly can't depend on anyone else, especially in big team. Like 5 guys shooting at a group coming your way? Don't worry, all five will drop back and leave you for dead


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Potential Halo 5 plot element_ 



Taking into account Halsey's claims that the AIs are supposed to serve as a moral compass in the face of the sociopathic tendencies exhibited by each Spartan, it's not that hard to imagine the Chief casually ripping out spinal columns in the next installment.


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> Sounds helpful. Do you run a lot of BTB games?
> 
> Can you stop your current Specialization and start a new one or do you have to complete this?



Yea sometimes, but only when i'm with friends. 

Nope. Once you pick one you have to complete it.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Potential Halo 5 plot element_
> 
> 
> 
> Taking into account Halsey's claims that the AIs are supposed to serve as a moral compass in the face of the sociopathic tendencies exhibited by each Spartan, it's not that hard to imagine the Chief casually ripping out spinal columns in the next installment.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be an interesting situation, but I also get the impression he's becoming more human, not less.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 16, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Potential Halo 5 plot element_
> 
> 
> 
> Taking into account Halsey's claims that the AIs are supposed to serve as a moral compass in the face of the sociopathic tendencies exhibited by each Spartan, it's not that hard to imagine the Chief casually ripping out spinal columns in the next installment.



Doubt it. With everything that happened, Chief was thinking about his humanity. He isn't going to just become psychotic. That would be a terrible twist for all kinds of reasons.


----------



## little nin (Nov 16, 2012)

Completed it today, it took me maybe 2 or 3 long sessions in total. But man. What a game! It blew me away, and I wasn't expecting that but it's truly a great game.

Now for multiplayer! I've been enjoying s.w.a.t.a.w.a.t.a.t.a.a mode


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 16, 2012)

Started the campaign today on Legendary. Not that challenging...yet...I guess.

Intro was boss. Chief awakens!


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still doing the campaign on Normal. I like to stretch out playtime for as long as possible so I play each  difficulty. It was weird how when I was playing Halo 3, Normal was more difficult than Legendary for me.

Love that SWAT is back, and although I love the maps for slayer etc., I don't really like them at all for SWAT. Cold Storage/Ghost Town/Blackout/Orbital/Epitaph/Construct, pretty much all of the maps were excellent for team swat.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 16, 2012)

I love swat
so fun
team doubles with para was fun


----------



## DedValve (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah after tonight I refuse to play CTL or any non infinity gametype with pubs. Just spent an entire map on ragnorok with a bunch of retards getting only kills. After singlehandedly taking the flags (with no problems since EVERYONE was in the middle. It was literally like that episode in RvsB where the flag was just handed to me) I get criticized for having the lowest score since everyone was focusing on kills. 

Why do stupid people live? And why do you get points for killing others? You should only get points for completing/assisting/preventing/ objectives in objective type matches. That'll certainly keep the dummies in infinity.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lqrGbRtL8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm tired of joining mid-game. It happened to me 3 times in a row and lost all 3. :T


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2012)

Being outnumbered in a team based game like Halo for even 30 seconds is a huge disadvantage. So most of the mid-games i join i lose.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 17, 2012)

Yup, basically. 

Halo's a game that you want to play with a party.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 17, 2012)

So yeah...Legendary is now difficult as fuck.

Im stuck at


*Spoiler*: __ 



Requiem...when you open that big ass door and you're in an open battefiled with Snipers, turrets and two Ghosts.

So far...it seems I have to take out the driver of one of those Ghosts before I even dare to get into a fire-fight with this small army.

Its fucking hard though. I got close to clearing everyone one many times but I just...get...screwed over somehow.

So I quit for the day. God...only Halo can give me a campaign this challenging and entertaining!


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 17, 2012)

Eki said:


> Being outnumbered in a team based game like Halo for even 30 seconds is a huge disadvantage. So most of the mid-games i join i lose.



Tell me about it, everytime I see the join in screen start up, the first thing I think of is an instant loss (and 95% of the time this is the case) It's completely pointless imo.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Potential Halo 5 plot element_
> 
> 
> 
> Taking into account Halsey's claims that the AIs are supposed to serve as a moral compass in the face of the sociopathic tendencies exhibited by each Spartan, it's not that hard to imagine the Chief casually ripping out spinal columns in the next installment.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Not exactly. SPARTANs II are maybe the most balanced of the generations. The reason why they were so few was in fact because there weren't enough kids that passed the genetic and psychological evaluation. Halsey, at least in the books, was starting to be more concerned about the survival of her Spartans, but she knew that they would never walk away from duty unless it was for extraordinary circumstances.

 She took off to Onyx in an attempt to dissuade the younger Spartan III from joining the war (too late for alpha an beta company), hoping they weren't as indoctrinated and saving whoever was left.  Giving Cortana to Chief could be seen as trying to give him something else to care for besides "the next mission".

But I'd be more interested on what the Librarian did to Cortana when she "talked" to her. There's still hope she's out there...


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 19, 2012)

I doubt we've seen the last of Cortana for now. She's an integral part of the Univ-- oh yeah, Sergeant Johnson


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

Sergeant Johnson was never as big of part of the narrative as Cortana though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

Is the Arbiter in here?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Is the Arbiter in here?



No, he sucks anyway.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 19, 2012)

ThANKS FOR THE SPOILERS YOU DEMONS.

"Seen the last of Cortana..." Well that would mean...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it just me or do the Elites in Halo 4 actually feel like a downgrade from the ones in Halo Reach?

Because in Halo Reach the elites would actually utilise tactics and work together as a group especially the Ultras. 

But in Halo 4 they have next to no tactics and whatsoever which is kind of a letdown.

As I was looking forward to seeing how they were upgraded from Reach.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

Why are you even in here if you don't want spoilers? The game released like a week or 2 ago.


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 19, 2012)

Next episode of Spartan Ops is up:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wFADx4YtQM&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]
Things are getting interesting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

That was juicy.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 19, 2012)

I played Regicide for the first time today thinking that it would be as simple as Lonewolves...I was wrong. I was so wrong


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, I thought it was some Juggernaut gametype where the juggernaut would get a railgun equipped or something. I was wrong :|


----------



## OS (Nov 19, 2012)

What did you guys think of Halo 4' story? This is mainly to the huge fans because while I liked it I read on 4chan that it messed with the lore of Halo. They also bitched about showing a bit of chiefs face but fuck that it's about damn time.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2012)

liked the game it was funny just a little short finished it in 2 days


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

bungie also messed up halo's story, so 343 can technically do what they want with it since they own the franchise now


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

How did Bungie mess up the story?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 19, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> How did Bungie mess up the story?



Parts from The Fall of Reach ala specific dates, PoA, and MC Easter egg. 



Original Sin said:


> What did you guys think of Halo 4' story? This is mainly to the huge fans because while I liked it I read on 4chan that it messed with the lore of Halo. They also bitched about showing a bit of chiefs face but fuck that it's about damn time.



I really enjoyed the story and will probably buy/read Cryptum because of it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

It's possible they retconned it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 19, 2012)

Anything that happens in the games takes precedence over the books/comics so the story isn't actually messed up and was obviously retconned but changing the canon of the games causes confusion.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2012)

What exactly are you talking about though? I can't think of any contradictions off the top of my head


----------



## Augors (Nov 20, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What did you guys think of Halo 4' story? This is mainly to the huge fans because while I liked it I read on 4chan that it messed with the lore of Halo. They also bitched about showing a bit of chiefs face but fuck that it's about damn time.


I stand up and clapped for about 2 mins at the end. That's fucking good enough for me and any other Halo fan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What did you guys think of Halo 4' story? This is mainly to the huge fans because while I liked it I read on 4chan that it messed with the lore of Halo.


 This feels like the first game where the writer actualy read the books, Cheif finaly fels like the same guy thats in the novels




> They also bitched about showing a bit of chiefs face but fuck that it's about


my only complaint is that he's white


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

He's always been white, but meh. They are plenty of other Spartans of other ethnicities.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> my only complaint is that he's white



are you serious?
They show a white kid in the intro
and a white teen before augmentation 

So after showing the same white kid twice at different ages while talking about the spartan program and master chief... MC was supposed to develop a tan while encased in a futuristic suit of armor?

...
You can't be serious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> are you serious?
> They show a white kid in the intro
> and a white teen before augmentation
> 
> ...


 srsly

obviously iam referring to the overall decision for him to be white ,not simply the final scene



> Super Goob said:
> 
> 
> > He's always been white, but meh. They are plenty of other Spartans of other ethnicities.


 as far as spartan II's go there are only 3 i can think of, Solomon From the package [who was just there to die].

Jerome From Halo wars [maybe we never saw him with out his helmet]

and Victor from the bloodlines comic, a traitorous crazy bastard.

soooo yeah not pleased

Emile is the Shit though, but hes a Spartan III so...yeah


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2012)

Ummm why? He's been white since the beginning of the series, since Fall of Reach was written. I always saw him as a white dude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ummm why? He's been white since the beginning of the series, since Fall of Reach was written*. I always saw him as a white dude.*



I didn't.

allot of people liked chief because of the  "he could be me under there" aspect


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

Not to mention there's a blaack Spartan IV, he's a main character lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2012)

Who cares what race Master Chief is. I prefer to imagine him as a dog faced hermaphrodite


----------



## Slice (Nov 20, 2012)

SilentBobX said:


> Next episode of Spartan Ops is up:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Havent got a gold account atm so i probably wont have a chance to play spartan Ops anytime soon (not until my vacation in January).

I assume these are online only and not split screen? And do they really open with a five minute cutscene? That has to suck for the player(s) that replay a mission and have to wait until new players have watched this.





In the first game i somehow thought MC was black. Dont know exactly why, it just seemed to fit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

Goova said:


> Who cares what race Master Chief is.


A marginalized minority that's who.



Super Goob said:


> Not to mention there's a blaack Spartan IV, he's a main character lol.


you mean the spartan ops guys?

they aren't main characters they don't do any thing ,  plus he [predictably] got injured in the second cinematic.

so don't be quick to act like you brought some thing important to the discussion


----------



## OS (Nov 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I didn't.
> 
> allot of people liked chief because of the  "he could be me under there" aspect



idk why people like that so much. It's pretty damn bland and uninteresting. That should be an option when you are playing an RPG.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2012)

They really need to put Kelly, Fred, and Linda in the next game damn it .

And Gray team too if it isn't too much to ask :33.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

Well this is rare, but I'm agreeing with Zen on this one.

While its true they've heavily featured a white teen / white kid in promo materials, they've never really been super straight forward in the games that it's Chief, and its left ambiguous enough in the games that it's at least somewhat open to interpretation.

I can definitely see how that ambiguity is more appealing to non white male gamers than a trivial omgfacetease! that removes that ambiguity.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2012)

Except it was confirmed in the novels multiple times as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

That's why I said "in the games". I'm just saying I can see how it would be appealing for the character's ethnicity to be ambiguous, and I don't think its worth breaking that ambiguity just for a tease.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I didn't.
> 
> allot of people liked chief because of the  "he could be me under there" aspect



Sorry, it was stated *11 years ago* on The Fall of Reach. Is not their fault you missed the books.  





Platinum said:


> They really need to put Kelly, Fred, and Linda in the next game damn it .
> 
> And Gray team too if it isn't too much to ask :33.



Blue team.  I liked Gray Team, but not as much as the most "normal" Spartans,  the grays are a wild bunch.  I wouldn't mind having also the kids of Gamma + Lucy and Tom.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Sorry, it was stated *11 years ago* on The Fall of Reach. Is not their fault you missed the books.


they never cared about the books befor.








> Blue team.  I liked Gray Team, but not as much as the most "normal" Spartans,  the grays are a wild bunch.  I wouldn't mind having also the kids of Gamma + Lucy and Tom.


 Black team too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

You mean bungie didn't care. 343 has been explicit in their care about the books.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 20, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What did you guys think of Halo 4' story? This is mainly to the huge fans because while I liked it I read on 4chan that it messed with the lore of Halo. They also bitched about showing a bit of chiefs face but fuck that it's about damn time.


I didn't have any problems with the story but one part pissed me off.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didact getting taken out by a grenade was utter bull shit he's a Forerunner and they absolutley shit on the covenant technology wise and he dies by a grenade. 

It took a spartan laser to take out the monitor yet Didact is taken out a by a grenade of all things. 

Though the legendary suggests he isn't dead which is one good thing.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I haven't played on Legendary, but at no point I thought Didact was killed during my ending. Incapacitated, maybe. Specially after the ending of Primordium. Actually, I was expecting to see certain "annoying character" making a cameo on this game, so I guess we will see him on Halo 5


----------



## OS (Nov 20, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I didn't have any problems with the story but one part pissed me off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





soulnova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played on Legendary, but at no point I thought Didact was killed during my ending. Incapacitated, maybe. Specially after the ending of Primordium. Actually, I was expecting to see certain "annoying character" making a cameo on this game, so I guess we will see him on Halo 5




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's highly possible he is alive. According to the terminals he is immune also to the Composer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> A marginalized minority that's who.
> 
> you mean the spartan ops guys?
> 
> ...



He's definitely a main character in the SpOps storyline, don't be an idiot.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> they never cared about the books befor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because they never referenced the lore as much before, doesn't mean they didn't follow it. It's all part of the canon. What happens in game is canon same as the novels. You can't just say they didn't care about the books, they're the same story.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Blue team.  *I liked Gray Team, but not as much as the most "normal" Spartans,  the grays are a wild bunch.*  I wouldn't mind having also the kids of Gamma + Lucy and Tom.



That's what would make them fun to have. 

I want to see them trash their vehicles every mission and have to request a new one at the start .


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't like The Cole Protocol too much from what I remembered. I did like Grey Team though.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2012)

It's not the best of books (Nothing will ever beat Ghosts of Onyx) but I enjoyed it well enough. I liked the insurrectionist focus.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

The newer ones are better than Ghosts? That makes me sad. Ghosts is definitely my favorite book. Are the newer ones good though?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly I need to read everything from the protocol up. 

I've been afraid though because of Traviss but i'm going to do it over the holiday.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> He's definitely a main character in the SpOps storyline, *don't be an idiot.*


Fuck you man.

and no hes not, crimson are the main characters. Majestic are just  side characters that occasional get lines,there has been no focus on them as characters, nor have they done any thing relevant to the plot



Super Goob said:


> Just because they never referenced the lore as much before, doesn't mean they didn't follow it.



Didn't they have to completley rewrite FOR when Reach came out


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2012)

That's because Bungie doesn't give a shit about the EU canon like 343 does.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

Wasn't Majestic the whole first chapter? We haven't even seen Fireteam Crimson lol.

No, I don't remember there being any rewrites.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wasn't Majestic the whole first chapter? We haven't even seen Fireteam Crimson lol.




We play as crimson.




> No, I don't remember there being any rewrites.


might want to do some research, Reach apperantly contriticted the book allot


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought the first chapter had you playing as Majestic though?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 20, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> We play as crimson.
> 
> 
> might want to do some research, Reach apperantly contriticted the book allot



I think the main contradiction is where PoA and Cortana are. In the book they're in orbit, but in the game they aren't. I'm looking up if there are any other major contradictions.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 21, 2012)

There are a shit ton of contradictions.

Halsey is saved by noble team instead of the spartans deployed to reach.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

Could someone please answer this?
I googled and did not find a definitive answer. 



Slice said:


> Regarding Spartan OPS:
> 
> I assume these are online only and not split screen? And do they really open with a five minute cutscene? That has to suck for the player(s) that replay a mission and have to wait until new players have watched this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 21, 2012)

You can do splitscreen and yes they open with five minute cutscene


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm a PS3 gamer and I'm considering getting an xBox with Halo 4.... but idk whether I really should spend the extra money for a second console.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, it depends if you want the collection. Halo 5 is going to be released on the new Xbox. Then again you can just pay for it for when the new xbox. But it's going to be a long wait for a good game.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

no, I'm not much of a collector (coz it's expensive) unless Halo 5 is a great game worth the 60 bucks as well. 

But what I'm really concerned about is the extra costs tied to owning an xBox:

each time getting double A batteries for the controller or getting a rechargable battery pack which costs 20 bucks
xBox Live Gold just for the sake of being able to play online multiplayer, roughly 60 bucks a year
an extra HDMI cable to hook up the console to my TV, about 50-60 bucks (depends)
the games themselves, I've already spent a fortune on my PS3 games, now I need to build a second game library for quite a costly console...


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldnt get an xbox if i already had a PS3. But the batteries really isnt an issue - who doesnt have a few rechargeable batteries lying around at home already? 

Easiest would be probably to ask a friend to lend his xbox and just buy the game. Its what i did when i wanted to play Skyward Sword - just lend me a Wii for a few days.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> no, I'm not much of a collector (coz it's expensive) unless Halo 5 is a great game worth the 60 bucks as well.
> 
> But what I'm really concerned about is the extra costs tied to owning an xBox:
> 
> ...



In what world do you live in where HDMI cables cost $50? I just got two off amazon for both my xboxes for about $7 on Amazon.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 21, 2012)

Son you are getting swindled.

HDMI are dirt cheap now; don't buy into all the Monster nonsense.

You can buy Xbox live gold cards from Amazon for like half of what they're worth.  

Do some research.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

Slice said:


> I wouldnt get an xbox if i already had a PS3. But the batteries really isnt an issue - who doesnt have a few rechargeable batteries lying around at home already?
> 
> Easiest would be probably to ask a friend to lend his xbox and just buy the game. Its what i did when i wanted to play Skyward Sword - just lend me a Wii for a few days.


I don't think anyone is willing to lend me a console worth €250 
And where I live, people have PS3s. 

And I've got a terrible experience with batteries. They either disappear or go bad. 


DedValve said:


> In what world do you live in where HDMI cables cost $50? I just got two off amazon for both my xboxes for about $7 on Amazon.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Son you are getting swindled.
> 
> HDMI are dirt cheap now; don't buy into all the Monster nonsense.
> 
> ...



Sorry, geez. okay my information is dated, but you have to admit yourself that getting a console these days isn't cheap, especially when you've already got one.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2012)

That's why Black Friday's in less than 2 days.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> That's why Black Friday's in less than 2 days.



Europe doesn't have Black Friday


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I don't think anyone is willing to lend me a console worth ?250
> And where I live, people have PS3s.



That sucks then.

I know a lot of people that own all kinds of consoles, before i got one myself i was lending those all the time.



I still wouldnt get a Xbox just for one game, maybe there are stores you can rent one? I remember getting a PS2 from a video rental store for a few days. But that was like 10 years ago, dont know if they still do stuff like that.


----------



## trollface (Nov 21, 2012)

What was I thinking, getting AC3 and not getting Halo 4? Got H4 last night and just got on the mammoth level. Its beautiful


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Europe doesn't have Black Friday


My condolences ;_;


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

Slice said:


> That sucks then.
> 
> I know a lot of people that own all kinds of consoles, before i got one myself i was lending those all the time.
> 
> ...



Nope. I could get a second handed, but I'll have to buy it though, and getting a console second hand isn't exactly what I have in mind


----------



## DedValve (Nov 21, 2012)

I see no point in getting a console unless you wanna go for exclusives then

Halo 3/ODST/Reach/4
Gears Trilogy/Judgement
Fable 2
Alan Wake/American Nightmare

And then you have Kinect (which is cheaper than Move) for some casual stuff and other crap if your into that. Those are really all I can think of, my personal motto is to always have 5 or more games that you KNOW your going to get a good long life out of before investing into a console and these are just best 360 exclusives (pitiful I know). 

Fucking Microsoft could compete with Nintendo if they made better use of Rare.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

Alan Wake is also out on PC. Fable isnt a really good game. ODST a glorified add-on.
Leaves the Gears trilogy (not everyone cup of tea) and Halo 3/4

Since he already owns a PS3 no point of investing in a second console.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 21, 2012)

Slice said:


> Alan Wake is also out on PC. Fable isnt a really good game. ODST a glorified add-on.
> Leaves the Gears trilogy (not everyone cup of tea) and Halo 3/4
> 
> Since he already owns a PS3 no point of investing in a second console.



What the hell? Fable 2 is amazing. One of the best RPG's I played. Now it's reduced to kinect trash because Microsoft are incompetent. I also forgot to add Bulletstorm to that list. Basically if you love shooters then 360 is the go to console (since it also gets early access to DLC on third party games).


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyjLnvI4yE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No, he sucks anyway.



NO Ur wrong, he is awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> What the hell? Fable 2 is amazing. One of the best RPG's I played. Now it's reduced to kinect trash because Microsoft are incompetent. I also forgot to add Bulletstorm to that list. Basically if you love shooters then 360 is the go to console (since it also gets early access to DLC on third party games).



Wasn't bulletstorm multiplatform though?

Honestly its hard for me to push the 360 for any reason besides the community (larger, more vocal) which can be a positive and a negative. Well, that and the UI.

Luckily, my brother has a 360, so I play CoD/Halo on that. I agree that 360 is likely better for shooters (thanks to Halo, Gears, and the community) but I don't think those 3 justify the purchase if he already has a PS3.

/former Xbox owner, current PS3 owner


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyjLnvI4yE0[/YOUTUBE]


what a blast from the past.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

Found my first terminal ingame (not playing with a guide) and what is this load of bullshit? "Video unlocked in Waypoint"?
They couldnt include the cinematic in game and i have to quit the game, install a stupid program can then watch the video, start up the game again and continue playing?

Now playing with my laptop next to me to watch them on youtube. Still stupid but less effort.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> no, I'm not much of a collector (coz it's expensive) unless Halo 5 is a great game worth the 60 bucks as well.
> 
> But what I'm really concerned about is the extra costs tied to owning an xBox:
> 
> ...



Just get a chord, you wont ever need batteries then.

Meh, it's worth it.

Why not just use the one for your PS3 when you're not using it?

Sell some old games you don't ever play.

It's not as terribly expensive as you're making it out to be.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 21, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly its hard for me to push the 360 for any reason besides the community (larger, more vocal) which can be a positive and a negative. Well, that and the UI.



Really, ever since they introduced party chat (which is fantastic in its own right) the online community vanished. I can't stand to play my xbox for more than an hour at a time due to game lobbys being silent and unfortunately for me alot of my friends left xbox, I only started it back up because of Halo 4. 

You usually get the odd person in game chat, but that's usually some retard blasting music through his mic, or some asshole shouting about how his team suck even though he's bottom of the leaderboard.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

The terminal videos thing annoys me even more now.

Apparently to watch videos belonging into a game you paid 60 euros for cannot be watched if you dont have a XBL Gold membership.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 21, 2012)

Just watch them on YT.


----------



## Slice (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats what i'm doing.
Its still a bitch move by M$

I'm guessing i'm around the halfway point of the campaign now. Just met up with the marines in the jungle level after "meeting" the didact.
Those are some really impressive graphics for the xbox.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2012)

Might as well ask here. How is the RvB series now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Since he did it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 22, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Really, ever since they introduced party chat (which is fantastic in its own right) the online community vanished. I can't stand to play my xbox for more than an hour at a time due to game lobbys being silent and unfortunately for me alot of my friends left xbox, I only started it back up because of Halo 4.
> 
> You usually get the odd person in game chat, but that's usually some retard blasting music through his mic, or some asshole shouting about how his team suck even though he's bottom of the leaderboard.



It sucks right? The party chat is a cool, but I think more developers have to make playlists that do not allow party chats. Much like in CoD where you can't have party chats for playing in Search & Destroy.


----------



## trollface (Nov 22, 2012)

So I went and traded AC3 for H4 and am very satisfied. Just beat heroic mode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya know what, 343 did a wonderful job with H4. They added to the story and fleshed it out wonderfully. The new enemies and weapons are creative and fun. Maybe the new enemies were too easy... the knights all died pretty easy with a few scattershots to the face. I think fighting the covenant was still the hardest. The graphics, of course, were superb. 

The whole deal with Cortana actually wrenched at my heart, making me wonder if I could actually get her back in time to save her. Bittersweet to see her go, but we all knew it would happen some day. Seeing chief get back home is bittersweet too. Glad he made it home and all, but what now? He was not made for earth life. He was made to die fighting. There is no real threat in all the known halo universe to fight. They closed a lot of gaps with this game. Now what? 

Time to go beat it again on legendary.




Good ol halo. What was I thinking, not getting it? 10/10


----------



## Joker J (Nov 22, 2012)

Fighting Elites were really easy... Plasma pistol and any precision gun combo. The Prometheans shields felt stronger to fight against.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Might as well ask here. How is the RvB series now?



Amazing 

The story is a work of art , and monty oum can do no wrong


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2012)

HDMI Cables are really cheap on the internet, they cost from 5 to 10 bucks. You can get some at 20 on best buy if you dont feel like interweb shopping.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 22, 2012)

So is this game worth buying? Truth be told I haven't played many Halo games though I own Halo 3 and Halo ODST, I haven't played very far in it.Would I be better off playing through them before getting this or should I just get it?


----------



## Slice (Nov 22, 2012)

For the story its either all or nothing.

You will be fine with reading just a summary of the events. But if you really want to play it you cant really skip 1,2 or 3 they all build up on each other.



Finished the game myself a few minutes ago - took me roughly 10 hours (on heroic) but a lot of that playtime is me dying all over the place and having to replay certain areas again and again. So i guess a more skilled person (or someone playing on normal) can finish it in about 7 hours which is _really_ short. Way too many feels right now. 

Really good game, would have liked a better boss fight to end it though.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 22, 2012)

Slice said:


> For the story its either all or nothing.
> 
> You will be fine with reading just a summary of the events. But if you really want to play it you cant really skip 1,2 or 3 they all build up on each other.
> 
> ...



Well you see the problem is I only really have a 360 and a PS2, so I can only really play 1, 3 and 4 since 1 was remade for the 360. That sort of leaves 2 a blank. You're right though, that is sort of why I could never really finish 3 because I didn't really know the story leading up to it and I'm a story driven gamer. I suppose I could get the first game remake, play it, then play through 3. A little screwed as far as 2 goes unless a 360 remake was released when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

2 is BC for 360 you know. Just buy 2 and you can play it on 360


----------



## Slice (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah you can play the original Halo 2 on the 360. Its what i did - i also never owned the first xbox.
Most of Halo 3 doesnt make sense in the slightest if you havent played H2. I really dont recommend jumping from part 1 to 3.


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 22, 2012)

Halo Silentium new cover:



Not bad, but i liked the old one better.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 22, 2012)

Just met the dude who emerged from the glowy ball today.

I had to go back down to Normal. I'll play Legendary some other damn time. I just want to finish the story FFS.


----------



## trollface (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it only me that is finding the game relatively easy? I am having a pretty easy time of it sitting back with a light rifle picking everything off, hard shielding in close and finishing everyone off with a few scatter shots. And this is on legendary.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2012)

Legendary is all about playing like a total bitch. The difficulty just makes it ridiculously slow...not fun. It WAS fun on the first few missions but now its just a grind. And when you die...oh good lord...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 23, 2012)

So what's up with the elites now?
I read a bit of the novels to get some perspective on what's going on but to rationalize why there's this covenant splinter group a lot of the elites are following this Jul guy who is  trying to stop humanity from being this great conquering empire because he met some bad humans and now thinks they are all bad.

Its kinda telling they didn't explain all this in the game
I'm surprised Traviss wrote such a bad explanation her Gears of War stuff was great.


----------



## trollface (Nov 23, 2012)

Dying is rather ridiculous  I still say the elites are harder than the knights.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 23, 2012)

Legendary isn't supposed to be fun lulz


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 23, 2012)

*I thought legendary was pretty fun, enjoyed a more challenging approach to the campaign. Depending on your gun you can slaughter Knights, I also found Elites to be harder.*


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 23, 2012)

Elites are definitely much harder than the knights, majority of the time the knights A.I. is so bad you can just run right up to them and melee. Only thing you need to watch out for is those damn binary rifles.


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2012)

Knights are harder. Because there is more to them than just shooting.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2012)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK 

I couldn't help it. I Youtube'd the ending.

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK 

Man I felt for Chief HARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 23, 2012)

Personally, I find the Knights harder. I've been slaughtering Elites for over a decade now. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2012)

Finished the game on heroic with my favoritist friend for coop :33
Cried 

Hopefully since Chief is near Earth
You know
stuff.
/no spoilers

played the second level on legendary and realized two things:
Active camo and holograms dont do shit
And that multiplayer is really fun when you quit your campaign


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2012)

Question to the thread:

please answer in spoilers to not ruin those just getting the game or getting it for Xmas/Black Friday/Cyber Monday or w/e


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who in the end was the machine and who was the Human? I am still thinking Chief is the machine but he is learning his humanity. I think Cortana was the human the whole time.


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Question to the thread:
> 
> please answer in spoilers to not ruin those just getting the game or getting it for Xmas/Black Friday/Cyber Monday or w/e
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No shit, it's the theme of the series(or at least the start to develope chiefs character)


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 24, 2012)

Spartan Ops episode 4 trailer is up.


----------



## trollface (Nov 24, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Question to the thread:
> 
> please answer in spoilers to not ruin those just getting the game or getting it for Xmas/Black Friday/Cyber Monday or w/e
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That is kinda the point, that they both are human and machine. One is fundamentally machine made to be human. The other is fundamentally human made to be a machine.

There was only really one human between the two of them. Cortana leaving removes a significant chunk of the humanity.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2012)

Light Bringer said:


> Spartan Ops episode 4 trailer is up.


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2012)

trollface said:


> Is it only me that is finding the game relatively easy? I am having a pretty easy time of it sitting back with a light rifle picking everything off, hard shielding in close and finishing everyone off with a few scatter shots. And this is on legendary.



I found Heroic to be so hard it took me 10.5 hours to complete the campaign. But then again i do suck at fps games. 


and:




trollface said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That is kinda the point, that they both are human and machine. One is fundamentally machine made to be human. The other is fundamentally human made to be a machine.



Perfectly said.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2012)

There is nothing more annoying than playing Oddball, CTF, or King of the Hill and getting assigned a group of assholes that have no interest in the objectives whatsoever. I literally had a match of king where my teammates would camp around the hill but wouldn't go in it. Play slayer if all you care about is your K/D ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) jesus.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> There is nothing more annoying than playing Oddball, CTF, or King of the Hill and getting assigned a group of assholes that have no interest in the objectives whatsoever. I literally had a match of king where my teammates would camp around the hill but wouldn't go in it. Play slayer if all you care about is your K/D ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) jesus.



Agreed. Give awful XP for losing in objective gametypes and nullify K/D, It would make the game so much better. 
They do it in slayer aswell, I just had a game of BTB on exile and my teams tank shot me out of my banshee because I was getting more kills than him. 

The sudden rise in people caring about K/D over the last few years has ruined a huge part of multiplayer for me.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> There is nothing more annoying than playing Oddball, CTF, or King of the Hill and getting assigned a group of assholes that have no interest in the objectives whatsoever. I literally had a match of king where my teammates would camp around the hill but wouldn't go in it. Play slayer if all you care about is your K/D ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) jesus.



*It's going to be a sad day Monday when Team Snipers is removed for Free-For-All Objective.*


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

I just solo'd Forerunner on Legend for the 4.75K xp
MY GOD >_<

Legendary on halo 4 is a big step up from Reach

In reach i usually killed everything my path but here?
I have never been so grateful for a hardlight shield EVER in my life.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Agreed. Give awful XP for losing in objective gametypes and nullify K/D, It would make the game so much better.
> They do it in slayer aswell, I just had a game of BTB on exile and my teams tank shot me out of my banshee because I was getting more kills than him.
> 
> The sudden rise in people caring about K/D over the last few years has ruined a huge part of multiplayer for me.



I had a teammate try to murder me because he wanted to carry the oddball .

You can blame Call of Duty for that. I'm pretty sure half the people who do that shit are people that migrate over from CoD.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 24, 2012)

*Can't tell you the number of times I have carried a team in Objective and afterwards they tell me that "I suck".*


----------



## Arishem (Nov 24, 2012)

It's amazing how fucking stupid pubbies are. I had a flawless performance on Ragnacock by endlessly flying in circles and sending rail shots down the rock cleft on the left side of the map.


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> *I had a teammate try to murder me because he wanted to carry the oddball* .
> 
> You can blame Call of Duty for that. I'm pretty sure half the people who do that shit are people that migrate over from CoD.



A few days ago some high pitched voice kid spent several minutes trying to betray/splatter me for a Binary Rifle that I called in (In BTB Ragnarok).

Annoying as hell.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2012)

Those people are hysterical. You should of shot him with it.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 24, 2012)

Suicidal conveyor belts are the best part about shooters. Certain death on the map? Fuck common sense, I must have my revenge!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

I remember in one game of king of the hill 
i always went to the fucking hill alone because my teammates are dicking around fighting over ordnance and weapons 
I'd clear the hill then get grenade spammed or i'd get my kills yoinked because my team spammed grenades
they were try hards that all had the extra grenade limit/resupply/explosives
all they did was chuck nades at the hill

i swear the only time they went to the hill was because of their resupply perk

hell they team killed eachother for resupply grenades :/


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2012)

Is it just me or is the rail gun kinda useless?


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 24, 2012)

*For me the Rail Gun is a death machine on larger maps.*


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Is it just me or is the rail gun kinda useless?





MessiahZach said:


> *For me the Rail Gun is a death machine on larger maps.*



It's only useful in campaign against Promethean Knights. In multiplayer it's a one-shot but its slow fire rate keeps it hard to have the cross hairs on targets and it's not powerful enough to even take apart a warthog with all it's ammo.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 24, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It's only useful in campaign against Promethean Knights. In multiplayer it's a one-shot but its slow fire rate keeps it hard to have the cross hairs on targets and it's not powerful enough to even take apart a warthog with all it's ammo.



aim for the feet :33


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2012)

kind of hard when they jump.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 24, 2012)

It should still kill them or wipe their shields.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi adbot
get fucked :33

Railgun is busted on emp'd vehicles 8D


----------



## trollface (Nov 25, 2012)

I like saying kamehameha before I fire the railgun.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 25, 2012)

Nothing more satisfying than getting a supercombine kill with the needler.
Fear the pink mist.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 25, 2012)

I seem to do pretty well with the railgun.  you simply need to anticipate where the opponent will be when they land after they jump.  It's the sticky grenade launcher that I suck at.  I do think the railgun should pack a bit more punch when it comes to vehicles.  It should take two shots to take down a warthog and one on a ghost.  Basically a bit less than a gauss gun.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2012)

I also hate how you can't hold its charge as long as you can in the campaign. But I always switch to my other weapon when I wanna cancel it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 25, 2012)

railgun is pretty bad unless you time it right and even then there's no guarantee that it will kill someone.
If the enemy is aware of it its not too hard for them to avoid it in a way to only take damage to the shield while killing you during the charge time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought a lot more people from H3 migrated, but apparently not. I hardly ever got the sniper rifle on Valhalla, but Ragnarok seems no one even goes down there.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 25, 2012)

most people want the mantis or the banshee


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 25, 2012)

naturlich  .


----------



## DedValve (Nov 25, 2012)

Why snipe when you can dmr anything at any range consistently?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 25, 2012)

Because the sniper is still a one shot kill and the DMR isn't? Lol


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2012)

Dat Binary Rifle.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 25, 2012)

The Binary Rifle is straight cheese.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 25, 2012)

*The Boltshot can get quite annoying sometimes.*


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> The Binary Rifle is straight cheese.


The fact that sniping is a lot easier also is just even worse. The special effects from dying though are awesome.



MessiahZach said:


> *The Boltshot can get quite annoying sometimes.*



I think the startup time for the charge is way too fast.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 25, 2012)

Eki said:


> The fact that sniping is a lot easier also is just even worse. The special effects from dying though are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the startup time for the charge is way too fast.



*I agree. They could also make some adjustments to the DMR while they're at it.*


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think they need to fiddle with the DMR, but the BR could use a bit. Doing so though will probably throw off the balance of the game.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 25, 2012)

Eki said:


> I don't think they need to fiddle with the DMR, but the BR could use a bit. Doing so though will probably throw off the balance of the game.



*I hear the BR is supposed to be getting a nice buff in MLG.*


----------



## OS (Nov 25, 2012)

I read Binary rifle. Dat Binary Rifle.


----------



## Eki (Nov 25, 2012)

Meh, I don't care for MLG or it's settings. They'll just end up taking out everything that makes Halo 4, Halo 4. The same way they did with Halo 3 and Reach.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 25, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I had a teammate try to murder me because he wanted to carry the oddball .
> 
> You can blame Call of Duty for that. I'm pretty sure half the people who do that shit are people that migrate over from CoD.



Lol I had a teammate with Snipe in his name killed me to get the sniper because I picked up the sniper before him.

People who act like this doesn't come from CoD, they been in Halo since 2 and 3.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 26, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *I hear the BR is supposed to be getting a nice buff in MLG.*



I dont think it needs one tbh, honestly think I'm the only person left using a DMR in swat. 
A gun that really needs a buff is the carbine, I can get 3 shots into a guy before he starts shooting and he can still out-damage me. The rate of fire is fine it just needs a _slight_ buff to damage, If you miss the head once then they can sponge the entire clips sometimes. 

Dat boltshot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2012)

So did anybody else forget how hilariously vicious the G. Warthog was?


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 26, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So did anybody else forget how hilariously vicious the G. Warthog was?



Oh gawd  the tank is childs play compared to it. 

Damn that exile, you just see your body drop and flounder like a fish, then realize what it was when you hear the honk of the hog horn go past.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 26, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Oh gawd  the tank is childs play compared to it.
> 
> Damn that exile, you just see your body drop and flounder like a fish, then realize what it was when you hear the honk of the hog horn go past.



Oh god exile is the best/worst. SO many vantage points that give you a view of like half the battlefield.

Its one thing when people are stupid with it and use it like a regular warthog (get in mid range), but if you drive like a sniper (outskirts of map, move from VP to VP) you're almost untouchable.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan Ops Ep.4_ 



And the million dollar question is:

Who contacted Halsey about the Prometheans?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2012)

Just 20 wins away from the monthly challenge. 

Might be able to eek it out.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Nov 26, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan Ops Ep.4_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Liberian maybe?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2012)

man, now I'm getting annoyed of joining matches midgame. Why do people have to leave games so much? ;_;


----------



## Eki (Nov 26, 2012)

I wish they would give us an ending cinematic for each episode.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 26, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> man, now I'm getting annoyed of joining matches midgame. Why do people have to leave games so much? ;_;


*I cannot tell you the number of times that I have joined a game of oddball towards the end of the match where my team has 10 points or less while the enemies have a good 200 point lead.
*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 26, 2012)

It would be nice but obviously they have time restrictions to deal with.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 26, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It would be nice but obviously they have time restrictions to deal with.



*Pretty much. I could see them possibly having a closing cinematic in the final episode of the season.*


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *I cannot tell you the number of times that I have joined a game of oddball towards the end of the match where my team has 10 points or less while the enemies have a good 200 point lead.
> *


I hear ya. Today, I joined an oddball game pretty late and it lasted like 30 seconds as the guy that was already in first place won the match. :T


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2012)

Eki said:


> I wish they would give us an ending cinematic for each episode.



Do you know how hard it is to due. Especially at that quality?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 27, 2012)

i remember when i played a game of swat and it was me v 4 people I was 20-3 for half the game then I FUCKING LOST BECAUSE MY TEAMMATES FUCKING SUCKED

i finished with 30 kills second highest? 7.
two people went 20 deaths+ each


----------



## trollface (Nov 27, 2012)

Did anyone read the halo books concerning halo 4? I once read the books concerning halo 1, but I didnt like them. I mean, they added their own little interesting details to the halo world. I remember when Hallsey deleted a chunk of Cortana just to free up some space, not realizing she could have destroyed the Index and screwed up halo 3.

The thing is, the books were awfully repetitive. Chief shoots this guy. Chief shoots that guy. Chief shoots this guy kinda tricky. Chief shoots another guy. Chief goes numb from shooting guys.

I don't wanna read the halo 4 books if its like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2012)

None of the books were like that lol. At least none that I read. Did you read Ghosts of Onyx?

I haven't read any of the Forerunner saga


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

You know what chief does in Halo 4? he shoots some guys


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Do you know how hard it is to due. Especially at that quality?



Of course I do, but it's honestly pointless to play the Spartan Ops missions if I'm not going to be rewarded with something.




Axl Low said:


> i remember when i played a game of swat and it was me v 4 people I was 20-3 for half the game then I FUCKING LOST BECAUSE MY TEAMMATES FUCKING SUCKED
> 
> i finished with 30 kills second highest? 7.
> two people went 20 deaths+ each



It happens a lot to myself too. Frustrating 



Super Goob said:


> None of the books were like that lol. At least none that I read. Did you read Ghosts of Onyx?
> 
> 
> I haven't read any of the Forerunner saga



Ghosts of Onyx was really good. I pulled it out of the closet just before H4 came out to read it again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2012)

I haven't read all of the Forerunner series, and I wasn't a fan of Glasslands for some reason (I enjoyed Karen Traviss' work on the Gears series, but Glasslands just didn't do it for me, not sure why).

I didn't like Halo: The Flood by Dietz at all.  It made Master Chief seem too overpowered, almost like you were playing on Easy, where as Nylund's work (which came out before Dietz) was like you were playing on Legendary.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally got to 50, picked wetwork just to get it out the way. 
Why did they reduce the xp needed to level up at the start of each spec? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 27, 2012)

Eki said:


> I don't think they need to fiddle with the DMR, but the BR could use a bit. Doing so though will probably throw off the balance of the game.


The DMR just needs a small ROF nerf so the BR can beat it at close range like it's supposed too other then that the DMR is fine.

343 really did balance this game very well and I'm glad the AR finally does it job which is tears apart anything at close range barring the scattershot.



MessiahZach said:


> *I cannot tell you the number of times that I have joined a game of oddball towards the end of the match where my team has 10 points or less while the enemies have a good 200 point lead.
> *


Oh god I absolutley hate that I don't mind joining games that are a couple of minutes in or only down by a little bit.

But unless they given an incentive for people to stay there's no way no one is going to stay on a team that is losing by that much.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> I haven't read all of the Forerunner series, and I wasn't a fan of Glasslands for some reason (I enjoyed Karen Traviss' work on the Gears series, but Glasslands just didn't do it for me, not sure why).
> 
> I didn't like Halo: The Flood by Dietz at all.  It made Master Chief seem too overpowered, almost like you were playing on Easy, where as Nylund's work (which came out before Dietz) was like you were playing on Legendary.



You chose probably the two worse books. 

Read the short story collection, The Cole Protocol or Ghosts of Onyx.


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2012)

So, leave it up to the Spike VGA's to not put in Halo or Borderlands 2 for GOTY but yes for AC3 and Dishonored(loved dishonored, but it's lack of story doesn't make it goty. Fun as hell though)


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2012)

AC3 over Halo or BL2?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2012)

Platinum said:


> You chose probably the two worse books.
> 
> Read the short story collection, The Cole Protocol or Ghosts of Onyx.



Sorry, should have clarified.  I've read all of the books (the graphic novels as well) but only the first of the Forerunner series and Traviss' series.  

I really enjoy Eric Nylund's work, wish he was writing more of them.


----------



## OS (Nov 27, 2012)

They are only in the shooters category, voice acting for handsome jack, and characters. Yeah, Connor is in characters too.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i remember when i played a game of swat and it was me v 4 people I was 20-3 for half the game then I FUCKING LOST BECAUSE MY TEAMMATES FUCKING SUCKED
> 
> i finished with 30 kills second highest? 7.
> two people went 20 deaths+ each



The one game type I'm good at.

Though, I've been having this problem where, out of nowhere, it will switch to the Magnum without me pressing Y.  It's lead to several deaths, and is a general nuisance.

Such a twitch gametype, though.


----------



## trollface (Nov 27, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> So, leave it up to the Spike VGA's to not put in Halo or Borderlands 2 for GOTY but yes for AC3 and Dishonored(loved dishonored, but it's lack of story doesn't make it goty. Fun as hell though)



 sounds like something that would come out of G4's losing their quality.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 27, 2012)

trollface said:


> sounds like something that would come out of G4's losing their quality.



The VGAs have never been anything other than a fetid, festering hole of shit and shame.  You should feel bad for even thinking about viewing it.

Ever.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2012)

Who even takes it seriously in the first place?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think fileshare is up at the moment.


----------



## trollface (Nov 27, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The VGAs have never been anything other than a fetid, festering hole of shit and shame.  You should feel bad for even thinking about viewing it.
> 
> Ever.



Hey don't look at me I never watched it.


----------



## trollface (Nov 27, 2012)

So nobody has read the halo 4 books?


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 27, 2012)

trollface said:


> So nobody has read the halo 4 books?



I have a similar question. Are they as bad as people say they are? I mean, I've heard many things from it (ruination of the Covenant and many of the human characters, bad plot, everyone acts like an idiot, etc), and I know they've been made by a different author (Karen Traviss, whose other works in Gears I believe is... polarizing to say the least), but it can't be all bad, right? I mean, it's a sequel to Ghost of Onyx, which is the only reason why I'd care (that and if it was a part of Cryptum, which I should read because it seems that a lot of the things in that saga is going to color the games).


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2012)

From what I've heard they aren't bad, but Glasslands just isn't that good.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The one game type I'm good at.
> 
> Though, I've been having this problem where, out of nowhere, it will switch to the Magnum without me pressing Y.  It's lead to several deaths, and is a general nuisance.
> 
> Such a twitch gametype, though.



Swat is the game where you wreck or get wrecked.
I hate who people say DMR noob or BR scrub. 
I am like... those weapons are relatively the same in SWAT...
BR is more reliable since its a burst but you can fire the DMR almost twice before a BR burst is done. i use both in Swat and in Slayer and they  feel teh same to me. but maybe I am missing something?
Magnum just feels... a little off to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2012)

I have never used the BR.

DMR seems to work well enough anyways.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

In SWAT the Magnum is my weapon of choice due to its firing speed. I won't even pull out the DMR/BR unless its on Complex or something and I need long range.

I pretty much always rape on SWAT though its not my favorite game type as I prefer longer fights(which is why I much prefer Halo to CoD). Don't play SWAT on split-screen though...yeah that doesn't work out well.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 28, 2012)

I miss the rumble pit I wish 343 would add a real FFA game type I'm sick of KOH, Regicide, Oddball, all I want is a normal FFA slayer game type.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I miss the rumble pit I wish 343 would add a real FFA game type I'm sick of KOH, Regicide, Oddball, all I want is a normal FFA slayer game type.


I've been missing lone wolf as well.


----------



## SilentBobX (Nov 28, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> From what I've heard they aren't bad, but Glasslands just isn't that good.



I thought Glasslands was pretty good. I think people dislike it on account that Karen Traviss wrote it. I honestly don't think she's a bad writer at all. When I was waiting for Gears of War 3 her books were a great read to pass the time.
Plus, to me, the book was very insightful. Reading about the Engineers is always great, because, they're not out to kill humanity, like so many of the other alien species. And I'm probably really dumb on this (It was news to me) but:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I never knew that Halsey was Mirandas mom. Heh... Keys you sly dog.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2012)

Goddammit, I'm terrible at Regicide. I keep playing it like straight-up FFA, and that's getting me nowhere. ;_;


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 28, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I've been missing lone wolf as well.


The annoying thing is it's supposed to be a throwback playlist and there's no slayer which is the most basic shooter game type ever. 



blakstealth said:


> Goddammit, I'm terrible at Regicide. I keep playing it like straight-up FFA, and that's getting me nowhere. ;_;


Regicide is a terrible fucking game type it punishes good players since everyone is on your ass all the time and you get nothing in return for being the king theres no benefit to it.

Man I wish there was matchmaking for custom games since I can still get classic FFA slayer in there.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2012)

I dunno how it works, but I've gotten overshields and damage boosts from being the king for a certain amount of time, but that's really it.

I hate it when I see people with negative k/d spreads win lol. :I


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 28, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> I dunno how it works, but I've gotten overshields and damage boosts from being the king for a certain amount of time, but that's really it.
> 
> I hate it when I see people with negative k/d spreads win lol. :I


Yeah but thats like every two minutes really  do shit when everyone else in the game is camping you and it will be used up in a couple seconds.

You know somethings wrong with your game type when it rewards you for being a bad player and punishes you for being good.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2012)

I played one game of regicide. I was the king the entire time, and I lost because the second place guy came up and killed me once .


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't get why they just don't add regular slayer to FFA


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 28, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I played one game of regicide. I was the king the entire time, and I lost because the second place guy came up and killed me once .



I hear ya, the scoring system is fucking retarded. I should not have 25+ kills near the end of the game and the guy right under me has 15 and yet he's short of the 5-20 points necessary to have won the game.

We need a standard FFA playlist.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 28, 2012)

*Sometimes Spartan Ops on Legendary just consists of you getting nuked by FRG Elites. Still very enjoyable. *


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2012)

Notable size difference. I wonder if it's because he was an original Spartan II or it's just that she's female.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 28, 2012)

Eki said:


> Notable size difference. I wonder if it's because he was an original Spartan II or it's just that she's female.



*Probably both. Palmer is still pretty large according to the*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2012)

The Fall of Reach
The Flood
First Strike
Ghost of Onyx
Cole Protocol
Glasslands
Primordium
Cryptum
+some graphic novels

Of those, I'll only say The Flood is awfull.

I want to punch Karen Travis for how badly she handled characters in Glasslands. I loved Travis' works on Gears of War, but she even accepts she changed the characters personality. 





			
				Karen Travis said:
			
		

> So I decided which existing characters I wanted to follow, and looked again at the raw data—the absolute neutral basic  facts, i.e. what they did and when they did it. *Then I rebuilt the characters using psychological profiling techniques.The result is that you’ll see characters you think you know portrayed differently*, perhaps too differently for some fans’ tastes



She took Nylund's work and danced on it. I have seen more respect on some fanfics. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 It was so bad that when I got to Lucy going *SNAP* and punching Halsey square in the face with all her strentgh I was cheering because there was FINALLY a plot twist: the old woman was either death or in a comma and the best was that she was not be able to speak and look like a stupid bitch any further with a shattered skull. But then... then the unbelievable happened. She got up with a _broken nose._ 

A FUCKING BROKEN NOSE. 

I almost rage quit the freaking book because of that. 




She should just stick to the GoW books. I haven't even picked up Thursday War because of this.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2012)

I <3 the BR
It's okay... I love ya buddy *pets BR*


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2012)

How did Halsey, a frail old woman, tank a hit from a Spartan? How did that not explode her head?


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2012)

On Palmer, I wonder what her role is

Don't punch me, it may be the shit ton of manga I read but i think she may be the love interest to be I mean, what person wouldn't love a 7 ft. white man that saved the galaxy 3 times.

Also, you'd think chief would be a general or something considering he has every medal besides the prisoner of war medal.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

If Chief would fall for any Spartan it'd be Kelly lol.

Also the Navy has Admirals, not Generals and that is the rank of an officer. Chief is enlisted, and is a Master Chief. Admirals don't fight


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> How did Halsey, a frail old woman, tank a hit from a Spartan? How did that not explode her head?



I know. I almost threw the book against a wall. 

This is the best review of the book I could find. 




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When Nylund was writing, he gave you the impression that what Halsey did was indeed wrong, but left the audience to form their own opinions. Traviss does not. She almost immediately starts in by literally using her own characters as mouthpieces to compare Halsey to Mengele. I'm not joking; we're talking actual LITERAL Mengele references. It makes the book read less like a book and more like a forum debate between fans, or a piece of criticism on prior works in the series. Clearly, Traviss has some ideological differences with the character in question and felt the need to use her writing to slag off on and otherwise beat the tar out of Halsey with one indignity after another





Kelly is on the friendzone. Linda is the one you should be watching out for.  

Palmer has FemShep voice. If John has MaleShep's face I would 100% approve.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> If Chief would fall for any Spartan it'd be Kelly lol.



Basically this but I doubt Chief is going to get a love interest any time soon.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Chief x Cortana is the only pairing that I accept in Halo.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2012)

I kinda hoped that Miranda would survive long enough to make a bond with Chief, being Halsey's daughter and all that . But Halo 3 happened. 

Of course, Cortana was the main ship, but I knew it would only go so far before she... well... Halo 4.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

Cortana......


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Have faith guys, it will happen.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Shut up Preet.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Shut up Preet.



Oh come on, I can't possibly jinx these things.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2012)

Halo 4 a better love story than Twilight

To think an artificial construct being would have more emotion than a  human being :I

Also, Cortana does have a soul :33


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Shut up Preet.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Halo 4 a better love story than Twilight
> 
> To think an artificial construct being would have more emotion than a  human being :I
> 
> Also, Cortana does have a soul :33



This ain't Negima son.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Also, Cortana does have a soul :33



She does?  /Had no idea that souls were defined in the Halo series. 



Platinum said:


> Shut up Preet.



I refuse.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

I will not allow any cortana/chief shipping in my presence .

Especially from a preet.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

You don't like that pairing?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

It's a platonic relationship preet, Chief ain't a toaster fucker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Actually, it was never defined bro  It very well may be romantic


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

You realize that cortana is basically a clone of his surrogate mother right?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2012)

Solaris said:


> She does?  /Had no idea that souls were defined in the Halo series.



Well i just gunna call it now :I


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> You realize that cortana is basically a clone of his surrogate mother right?



Meh, not blood related so it's fine.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Preet thy name is Oedipus.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

Pairings make me sick


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Preet thy name is Oedipus.







Super Goob said:


> Pairings make me sick



Read the following fanfic and your opinion might change.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Preet recommending fan fics, this thread has officially gone in the shitter .


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay.....so on that note......any speculations for chapter 5 of Spartan Ops?


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2012)

soulnova said:


> The Fall of Reach
> The Flood
> First Strike
> Ghost of Onyx
> ...



I love Eric Nylund. Got into his other books, Mortal Coils, because of the Halo novels.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Preet recommending fan fics, this thread has officially gone in the shitter .



It's a rather awesome Chief x Cortana fanfic. 

Heck, it's better than pretty much every romance novel on the market.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

In other complaining news.

The boltshot is hilariously overpowered. It takes 2 seconds to charge and it basically is better than a shotgun.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Pairings make me sick



But
I ship cookies x milk

You cruel cruel dastard


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 29, 2012)

Just beat it. Dat ending...Cortana


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol, can't believe shipping chief and cortana is even a thing. She's not human nor organic. He will officially kill her in Halo 6


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2012)

While not shipping them is one thing she is his partner and (quite possibly) best friend. Why the hell would he want to kill her?


----------



## trollface (Nov 29, 2012)

I like flying the broadsword. Reminds me of playing star fox. I wonder if they will ever make an online version for it. Broadswords and pelicans maybe.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I've found my calling: SWAT.

I was terrible by first couple of matches, but I think I'm getting the hang of aiming for the head.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> You realize that cortana is basically a clone of his surrogate mother right?



...And? Don't confuse love and attraction. He also cares about the other Spartans II...  Fred, Kelly and Linda as the closest thing for a family he ever had. But Cortana is the first and only thing he actually gives a damn outside his military life. Cortana gave the tin man a heart... and I think it was Halsey's plan all along. 




Eki said:


> I love Eric Nylund. Got into his other books, Mortal Coils, because of the Halo novels.



Oh... what is it about? Scifi?


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 29, 2012)

*Anyone concerned with the unholy speeds at which weapons despawn in this game?*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum's complaint of the day vol 3.

Does everyone have to choose Ragnarok every time it's available? I never get to play longbow .


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Platinum's complaint of the day vol 3.
> 
> Does everyone have to choose Ragnarok every time it's available? I never get to play longbow .


*
There for a couple days after release this was literally one of the only maps I played online. It seems to pop up every single game.*


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 29, 2012)

> The Halo 4 Crimson Map Pack is the first of three Map Packs from the War Games Map Pass. Currently scheduled for release on December 10, 2012, it will cost $10.00 USD or 800 Microsoft Points and consist of three maps offering something for everyone, including a variety of designs, spaces for tight firefights or vehicle warfare, as well as 8 new achievements and a new Crimson DLC playlist. Extraction, a 5 vs. 5 objective-based game type where opposing Spartan teams are tasked with extracting assets from various sites around the map, will also be available for the first time in Multiplayer Matchmaking, on the same day that the Crimson Map Pack becomes available.



[YOUTUBE]JeMNUPFlNxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 29, 2012)

From same Bulletin, Matchmaking Playlist Update (Team Regicide)



> The biggest news for me with regard to Matchmaking this week is that we welcomed a new member to our sustain team on Monday. You may think I’m only excited about this because it means less work for me, but I’m also excited about this because it means less work for me. He will slowly be taking over the playlist update portions of the Bulletin (along with 9,001 other things), but you’ll have to put up with me for at least a little longer while he learns important things such as the location of the bathroom, how I like my coffee, and where we keep all the inappropriate Forge pictures. Hint: They’re the rotating wallpapers for my desktop. You’re welcome.
> 
> Now back to the business at hand. On Monday, Team Snipers was removed from Matchmaking and FFA Throwback was added, as were 5 brand new Spartan Ops missions. Also included in that update were the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

I might hate regicide but i'm down for Team Regicide.


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Platinum's complaint of the day vol 3.
> 
> Does everyone have to choose Ragnarok every time it's available? I never get to play longbow .



It's a big spacy map and the only one with a banshee and mantis.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 29, 2012)

With the revelations from the terminal vids, I'm betting that Cortana is going to gain more "substance" in five or six, but 343 better not pull an Edi. Both a flesh body or a pseudo-feminine robotic form (like Arcee in Transformers Prime) would be immeasurably preferable to a gynoid waifu. Actually, it'd be cool if she was a more humanoid promethean knight, as she'd be a great deal more helpful than just a simple AI or even another Spartan with abilities equivalent to Didact's warriors combined with her intellect.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It's a big spacy map and the only one with a banshee and mantis.



More like everyone likes it because they can camp and snipe .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 30, 2012)

Team Regicide actually sounds like it could be decent but the FFA version of it still needs to go and be replaced by FFA slayer.



MessiahZach said:


> *Anyone concerned with the unholy speeds at which weapons despawn in this game?*


Yes it's pretty retarted and it's the same reason why I got the ammo upgrade since I was always running out before.

It's like maybe 10 seconds after the person you killed dies or if you killed each other.

It's really irrating if a power weapon dissappears as well when your trying to get back to it.


----------



## 115 (Nov 30, 2012)

Spartan Ops is really damn irritating. Every time me and my friends attempt it, it's always an incredibly laggy experience for all of us, quite frustrating really. Also still waiting on the File Browser to start working, I want my custom games and maps already.


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 30, 2012)

Episode 5 trailer is up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNEOIKioRmc[/YOUTUBE]

_"An alien AI, full of human memories"_

Could it be Riser?


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The ultimate in overpowered.



At least it lets you know you are going to die.


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2012)

115 said:


> Spartan Ops is really damn irritating. Every time me and my friends attempt it, it's always an incredibly laggy experience for all of us, quite frustrating really. Also still waiting on the File Browser to start working, I want my custom games and maps already.



Reach also had the same problem with Firefight.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 30, 2012)

*I've been finding myself raging pretty hard at playing enemy teams who camp with boltshot and active camo on Complex.*


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 1, 2012)

Urgh, why the hell are they bringing out a map pack for a game just over a MONTH old!? 
The only reason this is really bothering me is the fact there are some maps already in the game that don't even get used for anything e.g. Ravine and Impact. Seriously, Impact is the most beautiful map in this game yet it isn't included in any playlist, but instead of adding it in they make us pay for new maps that they most likely already had finished before the games release!? 

Phew, Rant over.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 1, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Urgh, why the hell are they bringing out a map pack for a game just over a MONTH old!?
> The only reason this is really bothering me is the fact there are some maps already in the game that don't even get used for anything e.g. Ravine and Impact. Seriously, Impact is the most beautiful map in this game yet it isn't included in any playlist, but instead of adding it in they make us pay for new maps that they most likely already had finished before the games release!?
> 
> Phew, Rant over.



*Not to mention that half the maps in the pack look like copies of Complex. 343i needs to start bringing out some smaller maps.*


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *I've been finding myself raging pretty hard at playing enemy teams who camp with boltshot and active camo on Complex.*



I <3 pro vision


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *Not to mention that half the maps in the pack look like copies of Complex. 343i needs to start bringing out some smaller maps.*



I agree. i want maps where suppressors, needlers and assault rifles rule with narrow short corridors


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I agree. i want maps where suppressors, needlers and assault rifles rule with narrow short corridors



*That would be a nice change from DMR sniping across the map.*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 1, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *That would be a nice change from DMR sniping across the map.*


Yeah a Lockout remake without DMR's would be a nice change of pace since 90% of maps are long range.



115 said:


> Spartan Ops is really damn irritating. Every time me and my friends attempt it, it's always an incredibly laggy experience for all of us, quite frustrating really. Also still waiting on the File Browser to start working, I want my custom games and maps already.


Yeah Spartans has been laggy as fuck for me every time so I've given up on it.

Weird that I don't get any lag in matchmaking but Spartans ops is insane though I really only cared about the cutscenes so it's no big loss.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 1, 2012)

They really need to get rid of Ragnarok from the Capture the flag playlist.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> *That would be a nice change from DMR sniping across the map.*



A labyrinth with a main floor and sub floor


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> They really need to get rid of Ragnarok from the Capture the flag playlist.



Funnily enough Ragnarok/Valhalla used to be the best map for CTF in Halo 3 imo, oh how things change. 



> A labyrinth with a main floor and sub floor



Bring back Rat Race from C.E, perfect for close quarter fights.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally got some games in yesterday after a long while.  Sitting on SR30 in 10.5Hs of playtime.



EpicBroFist said:


> They really need to get rid of Ragnarok from the Capture the flag playlist.



I was never a fan of CTF on that map with small numbers.  IMO they should change the BTB Infinity Slayer into BTB w/multiple game variants.  BTB CTF on Valhalla was lots of fun in H3.



SternRitter said:


> Funnily enough Ragnarok/Valhalla used to be the best map for CTF in Halo 3 imo, oh how things change.



My fav in H3 was Narrows.  As for large maps, I was big on Standoff.




Axl Low said:


> A labyrinth with a main floor and sub floor





> Bring back Rat Race from C.E, perfect for close quarter fights.



Sounds like Rat Race which was my favorite map in CE.  I also wouldn't mind if they brought back Midship from H2...that was my bread-n-butter.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 2, 2012)

Fruit Monger said:


> My fav in H3 was Narrows.  As for large maps, I was big on Standoff.
> 
> 
> Sounds like Rat Race which was my favorite map in CE.  I also wouldn't mind if they brought back Midship from H2...that was my bread-n-butter.



Oh god I miss Standoff, easily my favourite map out of all the DLC's. 

I miss Rat Race too, nice CQC combat with literally TONS of teleporters incase people tried to rush you. It was actually a map where you had to think before moving. 

Nice one 343, make the daily challenge a perfection medal, encourage the campers to camp even more...


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 2, 2012)

*Just finishd an oddball game 150-10. Teammates thought it would be funny to crouch and hide at spawn and betray the only two of us that were actually trying to win.


SternRitter said:



			Nice one 343, make the daily challenge a perfection medal, encourage the campers to camp even more...
		
Click to expand...

Infinity Slayer and Objective will not be fun today.*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh man, Standoff. One of my favorite H3 maps of all time. CTF games on that map were amazing. ;_;


----------



## Augors (Dec 2, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is ready for patch.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 2, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Oh god I miss Standoff, easily my favourite map out of all the DLC's.



Looking back, H2 and H3 had some great DLC map/map packs.  H2 had Warlock and Sanctuary which IMO are two of the top five maps in H2.  They also had Turf and Terminal which were not as good, but were lots of fun.  

I'll go out on a limb and say that most of H3 DLC were fun maps.  Standoff, Rats Nest, Ghost Town, Avalanche, Orbital, Sandbox (default), Heretic, and Longshore produced a bunch a great games for me.



blakstealth said:


> Oh man, Standoff. One of my favorite H3 maps of all time. CTF games on that map were amazing. ;_;



Neutral Bomb was also great on Standoff.  Sneaking in the enemy base arming the bomb was awesome.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 2, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Funnily enough Ragnarok/Valhalla used to be the best map for CTF in Halo 3 imo, oh how things change.



I don't have a problem with the map its just that it should be used for BTF not regular Capture the flag, it takes way to long for a 4v4 and most people don't even play objective. 



Fruit Monger said:


> I was never a fan of CTF on that map with small numbers.  IMO they should change the BTB Infinity Slayer into BTB w/multiple game variants.  BTB CTF on Valhalla was lots of fun in H3.



Yup


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

At SR75. Funny enough they didn't send me my activation code for the new specializations to my main email, but my secondary one. Stupid to have it be done by redeeming a code. I don't get why they just didn't unlock all the specializations through online itself. Right now I started tracker and unlocked a new perk that allows you to cycle through your ordinance package. 

So if you don't like the package you got you can cycle once to get a different package.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2012)

hey why not bring back dual needlers? 
just one week.
Dual needlers and a fear the pink mist random playlist


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 2, 2012)

*I don't see why they didn't release all of the Specializations at launch. I suppose they wanted to make some money off of the Limited Edition.*


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I don't have a problem with the map its just that it should be used for BTF not regular Capture the flag, it takes way to long for a 4v4 and most people don't even play objective.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup



You mean they get in the Mantis and hover just outside the base, and sit there the entire game, while everyone turtles and it becomes Halo 4: DMR?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 2, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You mean they get in the Mantis and hover just outside the base, and sit there the entire game, while everyone turtles and it becomes Halo 4: DMR?



Yes. Its really annoying when no one goes past the middle hill, just sitting there waiting for someone to peek out. The only time I have seen people push up is in a bad attempt to spawn kill the enemy team. The game turns into a long and boring stale mate. 

-------

On another note I really can't wait until Ranks are implemented because I have started to care about my K/D way to much. I need a better reason to win because currently I'm starting to care about padding my stats more.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh man, I haven't even changed a single thing on my loadout/armor page.  

I'm still the Rookie Green with the DMR and AR loadouts.

I changed my emblem to an orange cat, in honor of...


*Spoiler*: __ 



my Orange Cat.




I don't even know where all this information is.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2012)

Are they adding ranks?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 2, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Are they adding ranks?



 Although I have no idea how well implemented it will be.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Dec 2, 2012)

Haven't played anything outside of BTB, SWAT and Spartan Ops, whats the objective playtypes like?


----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder if i'll be a 50 right off the bat


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 2, 2012)

Eki said:


> At SR75...
> Right now I started tracker and unlocked a new perk that allows you to cycle through your ordinance package.



Damn, 75?! How long did it take to finish your first Specialization?  Is your first Specialization permanently "turn on"?



EpicBroFist said:


> Yes. Its really annoying when no one goes past the middle hill, just sitting there waiting for someone to peek out. The only time I have seen people push up is in a bad attempt to spawn kill the enemy team. The game turns into a long and boring stale mate.



Yea man, I played two RagCTF games recently and they were drawn out and boring.  The players in the game did seem to know how to approach the game type, how to attack or make a proper move...that didn't help at all. 



EpicBroFist said:


> Although I have no idea how well implemented it will be.



Interesting.  I'm curious to see how the ranking system plays out, each Halo ranking system had their ups and downs.  I think I was around low 30 range in H2 Team Slayer, and maxed out at 46 in H3.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORgAr0Ro54g[/YOUTUBE]

Thorne! 

Palmer...


----------



## Joker J (Dec 3, 2012)

NearRyuzaki said:


> Haven't played anything outside of BTB, SWAT and Spartan Ops, whats the objective playtypes like?



King of the Hill is pretty awesome with constant action with everybody going t the same spot also (if you don't care about your K/D) and Odd Ball with the cool looking ball is pretty fun too.

CTF on Valhalla can go kick some rocks.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2012)

Played some Team Regicide. It's much better than FFA Regicide, I think.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 3, 2012)

Team Regicide needs to stay forever.

So much fun.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Team Regicide needs to stay forever.
> 
> So much fun.


It's much, much, better then the original and I'm enjoying it more then normal Slayer since there's more tactics to it especially if your the King.

Now if only they had a no radar version it would be near perfect.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 4, 2012)

Joined a game mid-session where everyone on my team was idle/afk, awesome. I don't really care about joining games that are in progress or losing, but fuck that was annoying.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally got my code for the specializations.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 4, 2012)

Played that Ops mission where you basically fight off an invasion force with the Mantis in Ragnarok/Valhalla.... Felt like a complete badass 

Throughout the entire time I also felt like I was playing in a mech out of Metal Gear


----------



## Eki (Dec 4, 2012)

I did that mission on easy i think. I could only imagine how pissed i would of been trying to do that on legendary.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 5, 2012)

Eki said:


> I did that mission on easy i think. I could only imagine how pissed i would of been trying to do that on legendary.



You can't be too pissed with an unlimited number of lives, also Mantis always respawn.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 5, 2012)

Source: 



> The Halo 4 Crimson Map Pack is the first of three Map Packs from the War Games Map Pass. Currently scheduled for release on December 10, 2012, it will cost $10.00 USD or 800 Microsoft Points and consist of three maps, a new Crimson DLC Matchmaking playlist, and eight achievements. If you want to see screenshots and a trailer of Wreckage, Harvest, and Shatter (the maps included in the Crimson Map Pack), check out the 11.29.12 edition of the Halo Bulletin. If you’d like the lowdown on the relevant unlockables that will soon be added to your Gamerscore, take a look at the specifics below. Bleep-bloop!
> 
> ​


----------



## Platinum (Dec 5, 2012)

Special Delivery seems like the only one that will be hard as balls to do.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol @ the achievement for the mantis stomp attacks. 
I don't think I have ever seen one so far online nor think anyone is retarded enough to get killed by it. (I apologize if you have)

The special delivery one, you must have like 5 seconds or something after you land to do it, there's no way you'd be able to pull that off legit unless you're incredibly lucky.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting achievements.....  I still gotta buy the damn Season Pass. Now that I have a better connection it’s a must.


----------



## Eki (Dec 5, 2012)

Joker J said:


> You can't be too pissed with an unlimited number of lives, also Mantis always respawn.



They really should put a limited amount of lives.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 5, 2012)

omg Eki


*Spoiler*: __ 



...your sig~~~~~~~~ 

I didn't even see the new episode yet x3

omg Touka~


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2012)

It's not all that hard to get a stomp kill as plenty of people will run up and try to grenade you in slayer.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 6, 2012)

You can 'stomp' in the Mantis?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2012)

^ I got killed like 10 times by getting mantis stomped before I realized that . Hadn't gotten to the mantis part in the single player where it explains how to do shit.

It's the right bumper btw.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 6, 2012)

According to the latest bulletin, 343i plans to remove King of the Hill in the next weekly update. What in God's name are these fools thinking.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 6, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> According to the latest bulletin, 343i plans to remove King of the Hill in the next weekly update. What in God's name are these fools thinking.



I wonder if they thought about trying to fix objective gametypes instead of removing them.


----------



## Augors (Dec 6, 2012)

TU is sweet, all the DLC pre-orders work on all accounts (if you were having trouble with it)

-Haven has been fixed. Weapons are no longer in the floor.
-Endgame killcams added in some gametypes but reportedly don't work correctly
-Game is reportedly smoother.
-An issue with DLC only working on one profile has now been fixed.
-Trying to launch ‘Halo Waypoint’ from Halo 4′s menus no longer crashes your console.
-It is now possible to get the ‘Last Strike’ medal in Matchmaking.



Free codes;

Locus
3479F-42RHX-FKTKT-KGGJV-V37GZ

Emblem
73Q76-2FKMH-GMJFC-WX7WJ-K393Z

Theme
XVV44-P33JF-YQWCC-VJXRV-YFFGZ


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 6, 2012)

What do the codes unlock?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2012)

I like King of the Hill but it's understandable that it's getting benched. It never traffics all that well.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 6, 2012)

KoTH is like 1/3 of my H4 time. They can't do this to me :T


----------



## DedValve (Dec 6, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> According to the latest bulletin, 343i plans to remove King of the Hill in the next weekly update. What in God's name are these fools thinking.



Your sig caused me confusion for about 5 seconds before remembering I'm in a halo thread 

I sold this game so for anyone that got the game recently and loves it I have specialization codes for you. Not sure if they expire.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 6, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> According to the latest bulletin, 343i plans to remove King of the Hill in the next weekly update. What in God's name are these fools thinking.


Why are they removing King of the hill a decent game type yet keeping Regicide a game type that is absolutley terrible and everyone hates.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 7, 2012)

It will be back.

They are just cycling out play types.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2012)

i dont mind cycling out things
plus KOTH has been kinda shitty lately

people running extra nade/resupply + explosives :/
such a BS Gatling combo :/
its like sonicboom + x3 frags and martyrdom from CoD4

the amount of grenades is ridiculous


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i dont mind cycling out things
> plus KOTH has been kinda shitty lately
> 
> people running extra nade/resupply + explosives :/
> ...



It's not just KotH, firefights across the entire multiplayer have developed into spam grenades and sweep away what survived with a DMR or BR.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2012)

:/
That is why I like swat :33


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2012)

I play almost exclusively Big Team Slayer because the normal TDM has too many ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) willing to trade grenades 1 v 1.  I like not dying, so tossing grenades at my feet is always a last resort for me if I'm out in the open with no escape and more than 1 guy peppering me with bullets.  I prefer sniping in one place, or taking a DMR and sweeping the center of the map from the sides and picking off guys running into the open.  Probably why my K/D is over 2.0.

I also hate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that like to sit around with their camo on and snipe.  Those are the first people I kill when I notice them doing it.  And then I'll turn my mic on at the end of the game and call them fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with no real skills.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone getting the map pack Monday?


----------



## Light Bringer (Dec 8, 2012)

What the fuck is this thing



Doesn't look covenant to me. Definitely not forerunner.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, Reach now has more population online than halo 4.

I can see why, I'm almost done with this game aswell, tried to play a bit of big team and everytime I get one shot into someone they just run away into the nearest cave or hole and hide, same thing happened for about 5 games straight. Either that or I got put in a game where im losing by a landslide.

Now I realize why vehicles die instantly, because everyones camping so the only thing you can shoot at is a vehicle.


----------



## Eki (Dec 8, 2012)

Whenever i get thrown into a game thats already started i just quit. No point in playing in uneven teams. Too bad this game is not as easy as CoD where one could be a one man army.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2012)

I usually do pretty well in a vehicle.


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2012)

I like being in the Banshee, but I get the holy rain of bullets whenever I'm in it. It's like the one time people decide to act as a team.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you guys know how to find a person's Fileshare?

I'd do it myself if the Waypoint UI weren't so goddamn confusing and inaccessible.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 9, 2012)

Light Bringer said:


> What the fuck is this thing
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks more covenant than Forerunner, but the green makes me think Flood, but it's not very organic.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 9, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Do you guys know how to find a person's Fileshare?
> 
> I'd do it myself if the Waypoint UI weren't so goddamn confusing and inaccessible.


I don't think it's up, yet.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 9, 2012)

Playing spartan ops solo has got to be one of the worst experiences in a game ever. Calling it boring would be a complement. 

It just drags waaaaay too long: "Crimson just a few covies/forerunner left" 5 seconds later, "look out crimson another 50000000 phantoms/slipspace ruptures incoming". 
Repeat about 10 times and there's your average spops mission.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

I like when I get paired with people that apparently just started playing.

I'm really a pretty mediocre player and the last 3 rounds I've ended up with 30+ kills in the match.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 9, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Playing spartan ops solo has got to be one of the worst experiences in a game ever. Calling it boring would be a complement.
> 
> It just drags waaaaay too long: "Crimson just a few covies/forerunner left" 5 seconds later, "look out crimson another 50000000 phantoms/slipspace ruptures incoming".
> Repeat about 10 times and there's your average spops mission.



Normally these Phantoms are carrying about 10 wraiths and/or large groups of elites carrying FRGs. It can be a pain in the ass sometimes playing solo.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I like when I get paired with people that apparently just started playing.
> 
> I'm really a pretty mediocre player and the last 3 rounds I've ended up with 30+ kills in the match.  Jesus Christ.



i love that feel :33
i got an overkill in team swat :I


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally got round to finishing the game.

I have to say that it was a decent game but the way the story was told really was no good IMO. 

Each of the main Halo game (I'm going to include Reach in this) has improved upon the past however I don't think that this was much of an improvement. Reach is still the best Halo game.

It was mostly the story that I have problems with, things were never properly set out and at times I was wondering why I'm doing what I'm doing. Ganeplay on the other hand is top notch as always. Missed the dual wielding though.

This is all coming from someone who had only looked at the first reveal trailer and nothing else in before playing the game.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 10, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Do you guys know how to find a person's Fileshare?
> 
> I'd do it myself if the Waypoint UI weren't so goddamn confusing and inaccessible.



There's an option in the file browser within the game where you can search someones gamertag and see their fileshare. As far as I know you can't access it from the waypoint website.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2012)

I get the strongest urge every time I play team regicide to play "I can't wait to be King" from the Lion King or God Save The King.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Fileshare even up yet?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone try out the new DLC?


----------



## JackFrost (Dec 11, 2012)

I gotta go buy this today. BO2 too actually. Gonna drop about $120 at gamestop


----------



## Arishem (Dec 11, 2012)

Light Bringer said:


> What the fuck is this thing
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


My guess:
*Spoiler*: _Forerunner Series Spoilers_ 



It's a Precursor structure. They arewere more advanced than the Forerunners, used insane biotechnology, and have a deep connection to The Flood.





Platinum said:


> I get the strongest urge every time I play team regicide to play "I can't wait to be King" from the Lion King or God Save The King.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4XNIjffnB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn, been seeing a lot of lag lately.

However, I like that Elite or whatever Team Slayer they have: no radar, no custom loadouts, final destination.

Kind of sucks that there's barely 200 people in it any given time.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 11, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed a ridiclous increase in the amount of times matchmaking puts you in Join in progress games.

Yesterday I joined 4 in a row all of them on a badly losing team they really need to give you an option to turn it off because thats getting really annoying. 



Light Bringer said:


> What the fuck is this thing
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


It's probably a redesigned version of the Scarab the legs pretty much excatly the same but the head looks so much different.


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Damn, been seeing a lot of lag lately.
> 
> However, I like that Elite or whatever Team Slayer they have: no radar, no custom loadouts, final destination.
> 
> Kind of sucks that there's barely 200 people in it any given time.



I thought it was just my connection acting up, but maybe not? It's been like that the past few days.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

It come and goes, but yeah.  Something's up.

I really like Team Slayer Pro now.  So much more what I'm looking for most of the time: no customization, no perks, no bolt shots, just three different weapons and no radar.  Glorious.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It come and goes, but yeah.  Something's up.
> 
> I really like Team Slayer Pro now.  So much more what I'm looking for most of the time: no customization, no perks, no bolt shots, just three different weapons and no radar.  Glorious.



Team Slayer Pro is very nice. Much better than playing Team Boltshots (Infinity slayer). Lately I have found myself enjoying Team Regicide.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 12, 2012)

The Precursors were some creepy  motherfuckers. I hope we get to see or even fight one in the next games.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, apparently the Gravemind in Primordium was the "last" precursor.  I dn't remember if he's the same Gravemind from Halo 2-3.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Dec 12, 2012)

Arishem said:


> The Precursors were some creepy  motherfuckers. I hope we get to see or even fight one in the next games.



The front of that head reminds me of a collector from Mass Effect. Coincidentally a  reminds me of the geth as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2012)

promethean vision . Almost every game there are at least two people using that, a shotgun, and active camo.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 12, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> promethean vision . Almost every game there are at least two people using that, a shotgun, and active camo.



Team Slayer Pro, son.

There's none of that candy-ass bullshit you get with regular Slayer.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2012)

you what i love doing that pisses people off?
assassinating people after the game is over
they bitch in the lobby that someone assassinated them late


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2012)

I enjoy all the perks. They work well with the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Infinity solo legend is MURDER 
i have beaten every
single
other
level
on solo legendary
i played infinty for 2 hours with restarts and keeping all the marines alive and they just drop dead D:
I gave the marines 1x light rifle, 1x binary, 1x railgun 1x suppressor 2x DMRs and they still drop like flies D: 
I reloaded 15x+ and got frustrated when it saved mid way up the hill with 5 of them dead
and doing that defense part with no marines is impossible
I have double knights TELEPORTMELEE'ING

anyone got tips for infinity solo legend?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Infinity solo legend is MURDER
> i have beaten every
> single
> other
> ...



Autosentry is your friend.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Autosentry is your friend.



had that too


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2012)

Want to finish campaign or do spartan ops co-op but all my ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IRL friends decided to get Blops-ni. Doing campaign with my life partner now which is laughable. Some of the Spartan Ops mission punish and molest you if solo.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Want to finish campaign or do spartan ops co-op but all my ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IRL friends decided to get Blops-ni. Doing campaign with my life partner now which is laughable. Some of the Spartan Ops mission punish and molest you if solo.



atleast you respawn :33


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Want to finish campaign or do spartan ops co-op but all my ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IRL friends decided to get Blops-ni. Doing campaign with my life partner now which is laughable. Some of the Spartan Ops mission punish and molest you if solo.



I'll play with you Mr. American Idol :33 lol, just shoot me an invite whenever.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2012)

Eki I thought we agreed to forget about that... incident.

But okay yeah, sounds promising. If not up to it at the time just say no. Which one did you want to do?

Johnny. no u.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 14, 2012)

ive beaten every spartans ops
solo
FOREVER ALONE


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2012)

:sadface, mother loves you son. I don't think I have the resolve to finish it solo, just takes to long with half the fun.


----------



## martryn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd run some Spartan Ops as well.  I haven't done any but the first set because of how punishing they are to do alone.  I only beat the last mission without dying, and I had to play super conservative, which is how I play Multiplayer, not against the AI.

Getting tired of multiplayer.  Sat down and ran 8 games this afternoon, and all of them were either on Wreckage or Shatter (or whatever the new maps are called).  I didn't mind at first because it was cool seeing the new maps, but now.... and I didn't think I'd ever say this, but I kinda miss Ragnarok.  

Also, why is it after a match 75% of the lobby will leave?  I played a shit ton of CoD back in the day, and that shit rarely happened.  I've been waiting sometimes for five fucking minutes between games, which is boring as shit.  It sucks when immediately upon the game ending all but 4 people drop out of a match.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 14, 2012)

When i get home this weekend I'll likely be playing a shit ton of Halo. Mainly campaign and SpartanOps. I'll post my GT later so if anyone wants to play some coop they can.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Infinity solo legend is MURDER
> i have beaten every
> single
> other
> ...



If you haven't already beaten the mission yet, yea have the Auto sentry and Rail gun, as soon as you meet with the other marines just forget about them (don't  give them any of your weapons), just focus on the knights with your rail gun 1, 2 hit combo (blast with rail gun then headshot), once you kill the first two ahead make your way down to get a checkpoint, if you're low on DMR ammo there's a dead marine not to far ahead in the middle with a DMR on the ground quickly get it and go back to cover.

As soon as you make the middle tho a knight gonna teleport to you, quickly take him out with the 1,2. Now just simply shoot the watchers laser turrets.

during the second wave grab the other rail gun near the turret, don't miss with these shots, you need to kill the knights as quickly and easily as possible without wasting to much ammo. and make sure not to get overwhelmed by crawlers K.

After you're finished with that and make your way to the final place, you
re gonna get another rail gun and just quickly take out the grunts and jackals with head shots and 1,2 the nights with the extra rail gun and your rifle.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2012)

I take back what I said about the railgun. That shit is beastly in mid range combat.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I take back what I said about the railgun. That shit is beastly in mid range combat.



It's ass against vehicles though, so fuck it.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2012)

It's not meant for vehicles.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

That's the problem.

I think with the low amount of ammo it gives, it would be reasonable if it could take out ghosts and mongooses, instead of just flipping them about.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2012)

this game needs an idle vote kick
lost a game by 3 kills because someone on my team was idle for the whole game and got 11 deaths


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, it should be like COD when you're inactive for a period of time.

also, no more Team Slayer Pro~ ;_;


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 17, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Yeah, it should be like COD when you're inactive for a period of time.
> 
> *also, no more Team Slayer Pro~ ;_;*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2012)

I know, man....I know.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 17, 2012)

IT COULD BE WORSE
WE COULD HAVE GRENADES IN SWAT


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2012)

DON'T JINX IT


----------



## Eki (Dec 19, 2012)

Anybody register for the halo4 tournament?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

did all challenges except campaign
3 backstabs
9 multi kills
15 secondary weapons in a single match 
all spartan ops
all spartan take downs


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Removing Team Slayer Pro?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2012)

Eki said:


> Anybody register for the halo4 tournament?


what tournament?


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 19, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> what tournament?



I assume the Infinity Challenge.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh. Then no.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2012)

These weekly challenges are cake. 
i finished them in like 2 days :/
i spent 1 hour in spartan ops and was done.

Pistolero was cake because i play SWAT
Gettign 15 pistols kill in swat aint too hard

or you can get the secondary primary perk thing and just use the BR that is your secondary gun ;D


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree. 

I want the challenges to be actually, challenging. 

The monthly challenge is a joke. Last months was more challenging and I was still able to get 117 wins after getting the game a week late.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm getting sick and tired of my teammates in Objective playlists thinking that we're playing Slayer. You can't play a decent game of Objective anymore.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2012)

If I don't feel like going for the oddball in a match I always stick by the guy that has it. It's annoying when you get left high and dry so a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can invisi-camp and get a few cheap kills elsewhere.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been having fun in Oddball since Team Slayer Pro is gone.

Few matches ended up with douches running around trying to get kills, so I'm fine with it so far.  You rack up some massive points when you have the ball and you play it cool; the general timer count as well as the ridiculous points you get from kills.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

actually i played with a bunch of kill whores in oddball and we won with a shut out and I never died
I had the oddball the whole time 
my teammates are getting ordnance likes crazy
Rockets, damage boost, binary rifles and beam rifles
I had mobility and just did laps throughout the map


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 20, 2012)

@Axl Low - What's you rank? Sounds like you have a lot of wins under your belt.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

im lvl 49 
I got 65 wins for the month and i only play halo 3-4 days a week
less since finals
I just get lucky with randoms.
like ill get in with a team of 4 for oddball and they killwhore while i just run around with jetpack and mobility


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

also i jsut had a short game of odd ball
i just held the oddball for the whole 2:30 minutes on adrift
i had 2 team of two that protected me the whole time

anyone know the properties you get for holding the oddball?
other than you are marked, lose armor and sprint abilities

also i didnt die once


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2012)

You get nothing with the oddball except the one hit melee ability.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

That's handy! Didn't know that 

I'm looking at the MLG forums and they want to nerf the oddball
-get rid of the one hit kill but get rid of the map marker

people crouch and you lose the game of oddball? no thanks.

wtf MLG


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 20, 2012)

Just played a terrible game of slayer on Harvest. Figured I would give Infinty Challenge a try and what awaited me was 3/4 enemy players camping with camo and boltshots.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> That's handy! Didn't know that
> 
> I'm looking at the MLG forums and they want to nerf the oddball
> -get rid of the one hit kill but get rid of the map marker
> ...



Never listen to MLG people.

The one hit melee ability is easily avoided if you know how to move tactically.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Dec 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> im lvl 49
> I got 65 wins for the month and i only play halo 3-4 days a week
> less since finals
> I just get lucky with randoms.
> like ill get in with a team of 4 for oddball and they killwhore while i just run around with jetpack and mobility



Oh nice, that's pretty good.  You're gonna be 50 soon, know what specialization you'll pick?

I'm gettin jelly.  One thing I miss about college was being able to squeeze in a few games in between classes.



Axl Low said:


> That's handy! Didn't know that
> 
> I'm looking at the MLG forums and they want to nerf the oddball
> -get rid of the one hit kill but get rid of the map marker
> ...



When I followed their Circuit during college, their objective gametypes never had indicators, so no real surprise.  I don't see why they care so much about the 1-Hit-Objective-Kills, the way they play Flag and Ball games, they're barely in a situation where they're beating opponents down with said items.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2012)

I wonder how the game would be if the DMR wasn't a starting gun and became part of the ordnance category instead. Maybe people would try using guns like the Carbine or something. I feel like the DMR's only rifle people use nowadays.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Never listen to MLG people.
> 
> The one hit melee ability is easily avoided if you know how to move tactically.



I didn't even now man.
I just ran around using lifts and man-cannons xD



Fruit Monger said:


> Oh nice, that's pretty good.  You're gonna be 50 soon, know what specialization you'll pick?
> 
> I'm gettin jelly.  One thing I miss about college was being able to squeeze in a few games in between classes.


I picked wetwork because my footsteps even make me paranoid when playing swat. Faster assassinations are always plus 

I think Ill go custom ordnance/pioneer next.  



> When I followed their Circuit during college, their objective gametypes never had indicators, so no real surprise.  I don't see why they care so much about the 1-Hit-Objective-Kills, the way they play Flag and Ball games, they're barely in a situation where they're beating opponents down with said items.



*shrug* I hated the ctf glitch from halo 3
FLAG DROPPED
FLAG TAKEN
FLAG DROPPED
FLAG TAKEN
FLAG DROPPED
FLAG TAKEN
FLAG DROPPED
FLAG TAKEN
FLAG DROPPED
FLAG TAKEN



blakstealth said:


> I wonder how the game would be if the DMR wasn't a starting gun and became part of the ordnance category instead. Maybe people would try using guns like the Carbine or something. I feel like the DMR's only rifle people use nowadays.



Thing is it take 8 headshots with the carbine to kill
5 DMR shots and 5 BR burts
But 4 with a scoped Light rifle! :33


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 20, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> I wonder how the game would be if the DMR wasn't a starting gun and became part of the ordnance category instead. Maybe people would try using guns like the Carbine or something. I feel like the DMR's only rifle people use nowadays.


DMR is pretty strong, although I can normally take down DMR users pretty easily with Light Rifle or BR. The Carbine is way too weak, you're better off using an assault rifle.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2012)

The carbine makes up a bit with it's way faster firing speed.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't know if anyone's posted this.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 20, 2012)

Although it is weak, I some what enjoy using the Carbine more than I do the other rifles. It can be pretty destructive on smaller maps.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

I use the Assault Rifle (since I've decided to not use any Spartan points I guess lol) and it honestly works very well on everything but the largest of maps--and I usually just lure idiots into close quarters.

Spurts of the AR and then a Magnum round or two to finish them off.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm a battle rifle man until the day I die, and I blame Halo 2 for that.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm a battle rifle man until the day I die, and I blame Halo 2 for that.



I just can't bring myself to love the DMR like I have the BR.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

For me it's mainly how crazy balanced everything is on the BR. If I miss with the DMR it feels like a huge loss, with the BR not so much.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2012)

Never playing CTF without a team
freaking kill whores


----------



## Eki (Dec 20, 2012)

Bah. Playing so many good people for once thanks to the tiers. Tier 1 is heaven


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 22, 2012)

I got two overkills in the same swat match 
That's what you get when you all hold hands

Funny thing? i got a double kill with a single br burst but they were single file from the angle i was at


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

I want my dual-wielding back.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want my dual-wielding back.



And get blown again like how people used to on Halo 3?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 22, 2012)

dual wielding needlers
Oh man


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> dual wielding needlers
> Oh man



I was thinking the very same thing. Dual wield magnums would be pretty deadly. I don't even want to think about dual wielding Boltshots.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 22, 2012)

Dual wielded Bolt shots would kinda be similar to dual wielded maulers.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

There's nothing imba about dual-wielding.


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 22, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Dual wielded Bolt shots would kinda be similar to dual wielded maulers.



Even though they would be slow, dual wielding boltshots could cause some real damage even at a range. Maulers were pretty fast, but their range was shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2012)

The only real unbalanced dual wielding was the needlers.

You could absolutely destroy groups of people with it; you had a good chance of out gunning a shotgun or beating a sword in tight quarters if you timed it right.  That shit was bananas.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> There's nothing imba about dual-wielding.



plasma pistol magnum 

I miss the smg
Dual wield SMGs were so fun 
even though you'd end up looking at the sky because of the recoil


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 22, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> Although it is weak, I some what enjoy using the Carbine more than I do the other rifles. It can be pretty destructive on smaller maps.



With the way people run away nowadays, it's nearly impossible to get a kill with it unless your at close to mid range, and even then it's hard. I used the carbine and got a bunch of kills with it in my first few games but it became impossible to use later on.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> plasma pistol magnum
> 
> I miss the smg
> Dual wield SMGs were so fun
> even though you'd end up looking at the sky because of the recoil


SMG>Assault rifle.


You're green now, but it still says scourge of the forum, whats up with that?


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 22, 2012)

Fan o Flight said:


> With the way people run away nowadays, it's nearly impossible to get a kill with it unless your at close to mid range, and even then it's hard. I used the carbine and got a bunch of kills with it in my first few games but it became impossible to use later on.



On maps like Haven you can make some progress using a Carbine, but there is no real use for it on maps on the scale of Complex or any of the BTB maps. Odds are that someone with a DMR will be able to beat you unless you get a couple shots off on them first. Even then you are still at a disadvantage.


----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2012)

Sarah Palmer has to be one of the MOST annoying people in Halo 4, period.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 23, 2012)

Hurr durr Halsey bitch duz not have all teh ansurs 

Put er in the brig!


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 23, 2012)

"Good job Crimson, get to the evac point...... Lol jk go fight another 50 covie wraiths."


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> SMG>Assault rifle.
> 
> 
> You're green now, but it still says scourge of the forum, whats up with that?



:33

It got fixed xD


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 23, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> "Good job Crimson, get to the evac point...... Lol jk go fight another 50 covie wraiths."



"Just a few more left, Crimson. I'll mark the remaining enemies." 10 seconds later you get nuked by 20 elites who just jumped out of a phantom.


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> "Good job Crimson, get to the evac point...... Lol jk go fight another 50 covie wraiths."



"HURP MAN UP HACKSAW SO SEZ A WOMANZ!"
"DERPY EGGHEDZ!"
"CRIMSUN LISSEN CUZ I'M KEWL."

Seriously, where the fuck is Master Chief to put this bitch in her place?

Oh yeah...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2012)

honestly i wish there was Target des so can mac round stuff
and if you are a failure you TD a grunt instead of heavy armor


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 23, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> "Just a few more left, Crimson. I'll mark the remaining enemies." 10 seconds later you get nuked by 20 elites who just jumped out of a phantom.


I loved that mission!

oh wait


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't mind the never ending enemies in SPOPS _that_ much. 
It's just when you play a mission on canyon is when it takes the piss. 

You died Crimson? It's k start from the edge of the map and run for 5 minutes to reach where u died. 
What was the last mission of ep 5 all about? I thought once the 20-ish suicide grunts who came out and exploded like fireworks was signalling the finale. 
Still fighting wraiths 40 minutes later....


----------



## MessiahZach (Dec 24, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> I don't mind the never ending enemies in SPOPS _that_ much.
> It's just when you play a mission on canyon is when it takes the piss.
> 
> You died Crimson? It's k start from the edge of the map and run for 5 minutes to reach where u died.
> ...



It helps they they drop us ordnance to fight the army of wraiths with, but damn it how are we supposed to get to the ordnance when it's a mile away and surrounded by multiple elites and hunters.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 24, 2012)

MessiahZach said:


> It helps they they drop us ordnance to fight the army of wraiths with, but damn it how are we supposed to get to the ordnance when it's a mile away and surrounded by multiple elites and hunters.



Exactly.  
Even if you do manage to get it, you'll probably only be able to get 1 or 2 kills before being overwhelmed and then your ordnance will de-spawn after 10 seconds, so you lose probably like 4 or 5 precious Laser shots.


----------



## Mael (Dec 25, 2012)

Luckily some levels make up for it, like the one where you rock the Mantis for a good portion.

Oh and the best levels are those without hearing Sarah Palmer.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 25, 2012)

Covies have heavy armor crimson
*battle rifle and sniper rifle*
WELP :I


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 25, 2012)

Got some M$ points from a Client yesterday, so I'm DLing the Crimson Map Pack.

Noice.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

i love team regicide :33

i hate how they removed slayer pro
the stealth package is meh
in  slayer pro it was so easy to assassinate people


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 26, 2012)

Man, I really hope they bring back TSP back soon. :T


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 26, 2012)

anyoen got tips for the stealth package upgrade? :/


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 26, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i love team regicide :33
> 
> i hate how they removed slayer pro
> the stealth package is meh
> in  slayer pro it was so easy to assassinate people



So many game types would be way more interesting if we didn't have radar.

Capture the flag, Oddball, etc.  You would be able to see the Flag or Ball carrier, but none of these asswipes just sitting there waiting to kill people to rack up points instead of play the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2012)

team regicide with a king and knight marked would be interesting 
2 enemeis kign and second hgiehst points
then no radar


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey, any idea when the new episodes of Spartan Ops will be back?


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 27, 2012)

January 21.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Jesus that long?  I fucking hate Land Grab. 

But at least there's no Sarah Palmer and GRRRR EGGHEDZ commentary.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2012)

railgun needs a buff
storm rifle can use one as well


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

So I had the fortunate luck to buy this shit game for 15$ due to a coupon I obtained.

Not too convinced that this is the 'best shooter of all time'.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2012)

wat.

-----
anyway
i miss the needle rifle


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> January 21.



Fuck my life.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2012)

Sooo close to pulling off a melee kill while landing on wreckage but I underjumped the man cannon and fell off the cliff instead .


----------



## martryn (Dec 27, 2012)

I just feel there isn't enough maps.  Also, wish there was a lobby where you played a variety of game types, including Team Deathmatch, Dominion, and Capture the Flag.  

Also, why the hell won't people stick around in a lobby.  I hate waiting five minutes between games because half the lobby leaves between matches.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2012)

They should put the forgeworld maps into the rotation. 

I didn't even know they existed until recently and that's three maps ready for use.


----------



## martryn (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, when the game came out, it was endless games on Ragnarok.  Since the release of the new maps, it's endless games on either Wreckage or that other one.  Feels like if you play big team stuff, you're restricted to just a few maps.  When I played CoD, I felt like I could play for hours and only play the same map a few times.

Problem is, in Halo 4, you've only got five maps if you play Big Team Slayer.  CoD has three or four times that many maps, even if you play the larger scale games.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 27, 2012)

martryn said:


> I just feel there isn't enough maps.  Also, wish there was a lobby where you played a variety of game types, including Team Deathmatch, Dominion, and Capture the Flag.
> 
> Also, why the hell won't people stick around in a lobby.  I hate waiting five minutes between games because half the lobby leaves between matches.



There is enough maps, It's just that 343 choose not to use their own maps. 

Impact is still the best looking map in this game and I have still not seen it as an option in ANY gametype even once. Releasing map packs even though the original maps aren't even used atall is complete bs and I'm growing sick of it.


----------



## Drake (Dec 28, 2012)

I just beat the campaign, and I thought it was pretty good. Worse than the rest of the trilogy's campaigns, but still decent. It felt shorter and less action-packed than the others, though. I also think it could have used more variety.


----------



## Augors (Dec 29, 2012)

ChuckNorris902 said:


> I just beat the campaign, and I thought it was pretty good. Worse than the rest of the trilogy's campaigns, but still decent. It felt shorter and less action-packed than the others, though. I also think it could have used more variety.


It's only the beginning. 

I'm wondering when 343 is going to post some ideas for balance changes.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2012)

Has any one had to deal with massive input lag on co op campaigns?  Online, obviously.

I'm trying it right now and it's stuck between like .5-1 seconds, mostly for movement and triggers (the aiming is still perfect)--it's like I'm playing on ice.  I've never had this problem before, ever, on any online game, with anyone from any part of the world.  Is it just... fucked up or is 343 terrible with netcode?


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 29, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Has any one had to deal with massive input lag on co op campaigns?  Online, obviously.
> 
> I'm trying it right now and it's stuck between like .5-1 seconds, mostly for movement and triggers (the aiming is still perfect)--it's like I'm playing on ice.  I've never had this problem before, ever, on any online game, with anyone from any part of the world.  Is it just... fucked up or is 343 terrible with netcode?



Really? It isn't your problem this input lag has been there since Halo Odst and they still haven't fixed it.
Halo 3 had it running fine. 
Odst has the slightest lag, not enough to put you off it.
Reach's was absolutely awful, I had to give up firefight co-op because of it.
Aaaaaaand the problem is still here in 4, albiet not as bad as reach.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2012)

The problem is that I've been playing Spartan Ops since the game came out and this is the first time I've encountered the problem.  Bah, damn netcode.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2012)

Spartan Ops and Co op Campaign have massive inputs lags
Multiplayer isnt too bad until you run into lag switching fuckers that kill you when you are stuck on a black screen looking the team boards


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2012)

That's happened a few times, but I'm usually just sad that someone is really that wrapped up in the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2012)

para and i were playing a 4v4 regicide
in the time me and her were lag switched the other time racked up 8 kills :/


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2012)

Para and I tried to play Campaign.

It was like I was playing on ice.  

I'll have to just play multi with you guys, then.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2012)

Paracetamol Boy?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Para and I tried to play Campaign.
> 
> It was like I was playing on ice.
> 
> I'll have to just play multi with you guys, then.


yeah playing coop campaign has more input lag than heavenly sword



Mael said:


> Paracetamol Boy?



No and y u banned?!


----------



## Joker J (Dec 31, 2012)

Still waiting on  KoH to come back...


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2012)

The CTF special gametype has been pretty fun, at least with friends.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

WTf is up with the connection today?
I just "suicided" 3 times in one match on adrift due to the mancannons


----------



## Cheshter (Jan 1, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> WTf is up with the connection today?
> I just "suicided" 3 times in one match on adrift due to the mancannons



I tried to play today, after three games of extreme lag, i chucked it haha


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> WTf is up with the connection today?
> I just "suicided" 3 times in one match on adrift due to the mancannons


Now I feel better for not playing today


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2013)

I just keep getting fucking Ragnarok on CTF because people like playing Halo: DMR.

Or, otherwise, just hogging the Mantis and fucking around because there's no hard counters to them on the map, because MAP MAEKIGN LOL 343!  WHO NEEDS WEAPON DROPS?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2013)

ordnance drops are more dramatic :I


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I just keep getting fucking Ragnarok on CTF because people like playing Halo: DMR.
> 
> Or, otherwise, just hogging the Mantis and fucking around because there's no hard counters to them on the map, because MAP MAEKIGN LOL 343!  WHO NEEDS WEAPON DROPS?



Ragnarok is the map of campers. Just use the corners, going over the middle makes you a dead man.

The counter for the Mantis is the other mantis .


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2013)

Except when some doofus takes it to the middle of the map and loses it for some reason, so the other team has both Mantis's, a ghost, a warthog and somehow they got the Spartan Laser that popped up in the middle, and sniper rounds are raining down while missiles and bullets are spraying all over the base.

Yes this just happened and I'm mad about it.


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2013)

Speaking of the Spartan Laser, that thing takes years to fire up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Fuck getting put in a game where the team is getting assraped with sandpaper. Holy shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Why?

Why not just _play_, get as many kills as possible, and have your time?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Ragnarok is the map of campers. Just use the corners, going over the middle makes you a dead man.
> 
> *The counter for the Mantis is the other mantis .*



Honestly I rarely have issues with the mantis because 8/10 the person in it is charging in alone like an idiot.

Unless someone is ridiculous with it and has a great position, they'll need some kind of support to get a really good spree going.



"Shion" said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not just _play_, get as many kills as possible, and have your time?



I don't mind playing for the definitely losing team, but if it's not competitive at all it's not very fun.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 2, 2013)

Is anyone participating in the Infinity Challenge (Regicide)?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheshter said:


> I tried to play today, after three games of extreme lag, i chucked it haha





blakstealth said:


> Now I feel better for not playing today



:/
I ahte when i die from a man cannon
but i lag during the jump and lose all momentum so i cant even jetpack recover :/


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 3, 2013)

Played and finished Halo 4 on Legendary w/ 3 of my friends. Ending made me sad.

I also hated dying by lag and nonsense BS from Knights.:\


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 3, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

